# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Uspješnost FEt-a

## maja8

Drage moje rode iza mene je 5 neuspješnih pokušaja IVF-ICSI i sada zadnji put smo dobili i nešto više embrija nego inače (12) 3 su vraćena a ostalo ih 3+3+3 i najvjerojatnije startamo ponovno u petom mjesecu.
Ja uopće nisam puno optimistična da će nam uspjeti, a nemam pojma zašto.Pa ja vas pitam kolika je uspješnost sa smrzlićima i imali koliko cura što su trudne takvim postupkom :?

----------


## kikic

Ima, ima uspjeha. I na forumu je dosta cura sa trudnoćom sa smrzlićima. Evo i mojoj jednoj je uspio FET jučer  iako je bilogica bila jako skeptična i rekla da embriji baš i nisi dobri i da nema neke šanse. Samo naprijed

----------


## ina33

Evo ja - mariborski FET. Uspješnost FET-a mislim da je slično kao i prirodnjak - nekih 8-15%-tak posto (znači recimo upola manje nego uspješnost sa "svježim embrijima" - to je oko 30%), ali netko upadne i u taj postotak  :D ! Pogotovo mi se čini da na VV-u baš ima dosta trudnoća iz FET-a, čini mi se da koji put baš bude dobitna kombinacija ta što tijelo nije izmučeno stimuliranjem, punktiranjem itd. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

E, da, ima masu cura trudnih iz FET-a da sad ne nabrajam po našoj trudničkoj listi... Meni se čini da iz kruga moje forumske i real life MPO "ekipe", barem jedna trećina, ako ne i skoro polovina je FET trudnoća.

----------


## ina33

E, i to ti govorim ja, ex totalni skeptik a propos FET-ova, ali ono - TOTALNI   :Kiss:  .

----------


## BHany

i ja sam malo smanjila svoju popriličnu skepsu prema FETovima uslijed liste trudnica s ovog pdf-a   :Wink:

----------


## maja8

Imala sam ja 5 transfera svježih embrija pa ništa možda ipak ovaj put bude uspješno 

Inače sam imala 4 postupka u petrovoj a ovaj mi ja zadnji u cito poliklinici.  :Sad:

----------


## cv-vanja

Evo i kod mene je uspjelo sa smrzlicima i to iz prve. :D 
Sretno!!

----------


## cv-vanja

Evo i kod mene je uspjelo sa smrzlicima i to iz prve. :D 
Sretno!!

----------


## Sonja29

Majo moja prijateljica je isto uspjela sa FET-om i to oba puta.Na žalost prvi put bila vanmaterična a sada je trudna 8,5 tjedana! Zato glavu gore i u 5-om mjesecu po svoje mrve!Sretno!!!

----------


## Maxime

Evo dizem moral za 'mariborce', tamo je uspjeh sa svjezim blasticima IVF/ICSI 37% a sa smrzlicima 19,5%.

----------


## ina33

> Evo dizem moral za 'mariborce', tamo je uspjeh sa svjezim blasticima IVF/ICSI 37% a sa smrzlicima 19,5%.


Ja upala u tih 19,5%  :D !

----------


## Maxime

Ina33, hm mozda prije kraja ove godine uspijemo podici prosjek   :Kiss:  Dali Anci vec vodis u setnju ili cekate proljetno sunceko ...

----------


## andiko

meni uspjeli prvi smrzlići

----------


## katica

Kakva je procedura sa Mb smzlićima? Koliko se prije treba naručiti? Koliku pauzu preporučuju od neuspjelog IVF? Ide li se na folikumetriju kod njih? Hvala

----------


## kikica

I ja imala 3 transfera sa svježim embrijima pa ništa a sa smrzlićima iz prve BINGO. Danas 7+3 i čuli malo   :Heart:  
Puno sreće ti želim

----------


## neva nevčica

pozdrav cure   :Kiss:  

Baš ste me raspoložile jutros....spremam se za nekih tjedan dana po smrzliće... nisam uopće optimista a sad kad ovo tu čitam odmah mi je sve ljepše.

Moji prvi smrzlići   :Smile:

----------


## valentine

Ja sam bila užasno skeptična što se tiče smrzlića. Prvi ET sa "svježim" nije uspio, iako su bili odlične kvalitete (2 kom.), sljedeći sa smrzlićima (dr. je rekao da nisu baš nešto - 3 kom.) - vidi potpis!
FET bio na VV.

----------


## seka

Pozdrav cure,

Ja sam isto jako skeptična prema FET-u. U subotu bih trebala ići na svoj prvi FET. Imam 4 paketa smrzlića.
Najviše se bojim odmrzavanja. Naime čula sam da kod odmrzavanja često propadaju. Zanima me kakva su vam iskustva sa odmrzavanjem.
Moji paketići smrzlića su po 4.
Koliki je postotak preživljavanja odmrzavanja?

----------


## uporna

seka meni na VV nikad nisu propali pri odmrzavanju

----------


## seka

Bok cure.
Evo da vam se javim nakon svog prvog FET-a na VV.
Odmrznuli su mi dvije slamćice.
Odlučili smo da će nam vratiti 4 embrija vrlo dobre kvalitete, te je biologica rekla da je vjerojatnost za trudnoću sa sva 4 vračena embrija 50-60 %, a vjerojatnost ta črtveroplodnu trudnoću je samo 5%, što mi se činilo vrlo mala vjerojatnost, pa sam se odlučila da mi vrate sva 4 embrija.
Sad sam u isčekivanju bete.
Cure držite fige.

----------


## Dodirko

*seka*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## enya22

*seka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Majo i meni su uspjeli smrzlići - tj. jedan smrzlić  :Wink:   od čega je bio jedan odličan i jedan loš.
Uvijek su mi vraćali smrzliće, jer mi dr. nakon stimulacije nije mogao nikada vraćati - opasnost od HS.
Prije toga smo imali tri neuspješna vraćanja - ne znam kvalitetu, ali nisu bili blastice, za razliku od ovog uspješnog.

Nakon toga bili još dva puta po smrzliće - od čega jedna blighted ovum i jedan nula, ali su u ovom zadnjem gdje je nula blastice bile fragmentirane  :Sad:  

Držim fige  :Smile:   :Kiss:  
Seka i tebi fige na sve četiri  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## pile

Da se i ja priključim na temu. Mi smo imali 9 transfera (od toga samo 3 puta FET), i tek je taj 9. transfer koji je bio FET uspio. Prije toga niti jednom.
Zato živio FET!

----------


## seka

Hvala vam na podršci.
Zanima me koliko dugo ste mirovale (čitaj ležale) poslije FET-a.
Meni je doc preporučio 5 dana nakon transfera strogo mirovanje a onda sve normalno.

----------


## uporna

seka ja ti želim uspijeh sa FET-om i mislim da ti je ok tih 5 dana u horizontali (smiješ ići na wc).

----------


## andiko

ja sam 4 dana odmarala, a dalje sve normalno
sretno sekica   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Podizem ovu temu jer se i mi spremamo u MB po smrzlice samo jos nismo odlucili tocno koji mjesec.
Jako me interesira detaljni opis FET protokola i molim da mi neka "iskusna" napise koliko dugo nakon pozitivnog LH testa dolazi do ET-a?
Moram planirati GO u firmi pa se moram po tome ravnati.
Zar je stvarno neophodno strogo mirovanje nakon FET-a?

----------


## uporna

bebomanka, evo odgovorih ti na svojoj temi. 
Inače i seka je spominjala FET i uspješnost i sad je trudna iz FET-a, evo i mene među tim sretnicama, a srela sam kod doktora i curu koja je sa mnom bila prošli FET i tad je ostala trudna a isto hoda na VV skoro 9 godina.
Dosta uspjevaju ti smrzlići.
Koliko se sjećam tebi su u MB smrznute blastice 5.-ti dan pa mislim da si onda možeš i tako računati transfer 5. dan od kada ti LH trakica pokaže ovulaciju. Što se tiče mirovanja mislim da nije presudno ležanje skroz na miru već jedino da zbilja smanjiš sve aktivnosti i usporiš tempo i po mogućnosti se barem prva 3 dana probaš malo umiriti. Mislim da ako se hoće primiti primit će se bez obzira na mirovanje.
Sretno draga i voljela bi da ovo ljeto se nađemo trbušaste na kavici.  :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

*uporna* tnxs! Sad sam skuzila..  :Love:   :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tvojoj mrvici-ama!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Vjerojatno nikada neću doći do FET-a jer moji jajnici daju stanice na kapaljku ali me zanima....

ako se smrzavaju blastociste kako je moguće da se FET radi sa četverostaničnim embrjem? 

Ili sam ja to "malo" krivo shvatila.

----------


## BHany

ne zamrzavaju se samo blastociste...dakle može biti i 4-stanični...

----------


## ina33

> Vjerojatno nikada neću doći do FET-a jer moji jajnici daju stanice na kapaljku ali me zanima....
> 
> ako se smrzavaju blastociste kako je moguće da se FET radi sa četverostaničnim embrjem? 
> 
> Ili sam ja to "malo" krivo shvatila.


Smrzavaju sve, pogotovo na VV-u, ne mora to nužno bit blastocista. Blastocistu je i teže odmrznut, tj. osjetljive su na odmrzavanje.

----------


## uporna

> Vjerojatno nikada neću doći do FET-a jer moji jajnici daju stanice na kapaljku ali me zanima....
> 
> ako se smrzavaju blastociste kako je moguće da se FET radi sa četverostaničnim embrjem? 
> 
> Ili sam ja to "malo" krivo shvatila.


Draga moja uspjet ćeš ti sa svojim prirodnjacima  :Kiss:

----------


## Maxime

Nemojte me pitati zasto kopam ovakve informacije po internetu   :Laughing:  Sada mi je potpuno jasna Mariborska strategija: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...icle670289.ece

----------


## Jelena

Spremam se na FET u rujnu. Imamo 4 paketića i to u 3 je po jedna blastica, a u 1 su dvije. Biolog je rekao da su jako dobre kvalitete, pogotovo ovi singlovi (bila je i svježa blastica super pa nije htjela ostati kod nas). 
Zanima me kako se odlučuje koliko će se paketića odmrznuti? Ja bih najrađe jedan po jedan. I što ako propadne pri odmrzavanju? Čeka li se idući ciklus ili se stigne još jedna odmrznuti?

----------


## ina33

> Spremam se na FET u rujnu. Imamo 4 paketića i to u 3 je po jedna blastica, a u 1 su dvije. Biolog je rekao da su jako dobre kvalitete, pogotovo ovi singlovi (bila je i svježa blastica super pa nije htjela ostati kod nas). 
> Zanima me kako se odlučuje koliko će se paketića odmrznuti? Ja bih najrađe jedan po jedan. I što ako propadne pri odmrzavanju? Čeka li se idući ciklus ili se stigne još jedna odmrznuti?


U Mariboru se prije FET-a razgovarate s liječnikom (barem je tako kod nas bilo) i dogovarate se koliko bi se vraćalo i koliko bi se odmrzavalo. Mislim da, ako propadnu pri odrmzavanju, da se onda, iz logističkih razloga (lab odmrzava sve pa gledaju kakvi su pa onda nema vremena opet odrmzavat drugu slamku, *ali to ti nisam sigurna, nazovi Maribor*), se, pretpostavljam, čeka idući ciklus. Porazgovarajte s njima ima li smisla odmrzavat i vraćati, recimo, dva paketića po dvije blasto, ili ići na samo jednu, uz rizik da će to možda onda značiti ponovni dolazak drugi ciklus. Iskreno, ja sam se frapirala kad je svih mojih troje smrzlića bilo preživilo odmrzavanje (u MB-u, kako rade jaču trijažu a propos kvalitete embrija za zamrzavanje) se zna dogoditi da se žene vrate doma bez transfera jer ocijene da embrij nije vitalan i da transfer nema smisla - u tom slučaju ništa se ne plaća... Mb-ovci su moje čuđenje shvatili kao da ja ne želim transfer tri embrija (to imaju bitno rjeđe i mislim da idu na što manji broj) i fakat - od tri su se dva bila uhvatila (a prije nikad ništa), jedan je bio blighted ovum, drugi Ana. To stigneš s biologom ili doktorom, koji te dopadne, porazgovarati taj dan kad ti je transfer - pripremi pitanja za what-if scenarije i poslušaj njihove sugestije (mislim da su kod nas bili u dvije cjevčice i da sam ja išla logikom - ma, vraćaj sve, kad se nije dosad uhvatilo, neće se ni sad, ali ta logika je više bila emotivna, nego logika, u stvari)...

----------


## Bebel

Jelana,
ja ti iz mojeg iskustva mogu reći da trebaš biti spremna na sve opcije. Ja sam prvi put imala 2 cjevčice sa po 5 embrija. U jednoj je bilo 4 blastociste, a ostali su bili “šareni” (to je malo teže kod procjene na VV-u). Kod odmrzavanja su morali odmrznuti obje cjevčice i rezultat je bio da mi vraćaju 5 ne baš dobrih embrija. Ostala ja bez 5 embrija od kojih su 4 blastociste. Zašto, kako???
Sad, kod drugog odmrzavanja iz druge stimulacije imala sam opet 2 cjevčice 4+5. Odmrznuli ovu sa 4 (bila jedna balstocista) i otpao samo jeda i vratili mi 3 od kojih jedan jako dobar i 2 dobra. Ostalo 5 zamrznutih.
Za sad se kao primio jedan pa čekam daljnje rezultate ß. Prethodno su mi u stimulaciji vratili 2 super balstociste i ß=2,2
Kod zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja treba pogoditi više faktora tako da rezultat bude prihvatljiv. Meni su u prvom slučaju rekli da možda uvjeti u frizu nisu bilo dobri. Što je razlog nemam pojma.
Znam samo da sam se jedino u ovom postupku normalno ponašala i došla sam do prve pozitivne MPO bete.
Sretno i nemoj previše razbijati glavu sa “što ako”, jer je teško doći do odgovora.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Jelena želim ti od   :Heart:   sreću na FET-u da to bude jedna velika beta.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Ja sam prošla FET-ove i na VV-u i u MB-u - na VV-u mislim 3, u MB-u 1 i prilično se razlikuju. Na VV-u sam imala više smrznutih, ali tih puno bi bilo u jednoj cjevčici i čini mi se da su bili lošiji i čini mi se da su na VV-u bili manje rigorozni pri ocjeni embrija tako da je manje toga bilo proglašeno lošim i više toga je vraćano. Popratila sam da bi cure s FET-a na VV-u uglavnom dospijevale do transfera, a u MB-u to nije bilo tako ziher. Ako ništa, postupak se bitno razlikovao utoliko što su na VV-u odluku donosili sami (koliko odmrznuti), a mene informiralo kako i zašto su to odlučili, a u MB-u je pacijantica išla prvo na razgovor s dr-om/biologom di se porazgovarate što i kako ćete i možeš na licu mjesta pitat pitanja koja će ti eventualno pomoći odlučiti, pa onda dalje nije bilo više nedoumica (osim toga - hoće li preživit odmrzavanje). To ti izgleda da tipa oko 10 idete na razgovor, oko tipa 13 dođeš tamo i vidite ima li što ili nema (možda se možete dogovoriti i da ih nazoveš vezano za rezultate odmrzavanja - mi smo bili na Pohorju pa smo silazili, uvjerena sam bila - uzaludno, tipa da čujemo - nema ništa - a na kraju nije bilo uzaludno  :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

I da - mene je umirivalo to da si mogu zavrtit svoje what-if scnearije (sa smrzlićima i općenito), ali tu smo stvarno različiti   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

E, i sama priprema za FET se bitno razlikuje - sama odlučuješ kako idete. Opcije su:

a) prirodni ciklus - nema folikulometrija - onda se sama pratiš s LH testom i nazoveš ih kad je pozitivan i dođeš za 5 dana na transfer - znači, jedan dolazak u Maribor sve skupa;

b) ako ideš s nečim - tipa estrofem za bildanje endometrija - onda ima folikulometrija (to PPaj upornu, ona je tako išla na FET u Mariboru), ne znam da li i štoperica itd.

Na VV-u ideš na folikulometrije, mislim da se pije i klomifen ko ne ovulirava, ide štoperica itd., tj. nije opcija da se žena samoprati s LH testom. 

Ja sam se na kraju kvazi samopratila, a u stvari sam privatno išla kod ginićke na folikulometrije i nazvala kad  mi je ona rekla da nazovem jer sam imala plejadu štapića LH u ruci da sam mogla napravit skulpturu modernu od toga, a sve inconclusive - Ovugnost pokaže ovulaciju, one s neta ništa, onda jedan dan ima LH, drugi dan nema - totalno mi je to, u mom slučaju, bilo nepouzdano da se pouzdavam na LH iz urina... A i nerviruckalo me da se pouzdam na štapiće takve...  Drugim ženama je to jednoznačnije, bar prema iskustvima kako pričaju.

----------


## Jelena

> Opcije su:
> 
> a) prirodni ciklus - nema folikulometrija - onda se sama pratiš s LH testom i nazoveš ih kad je pozitivan i dođeš za 5 dana na transfer - znači, jedan dolazak u Maribor sve skupa;
> 
> b) ako ideš s nečim - tipa estrofem za bildanje endometrija - onda ima folikulometrija (to PPaj upornu, ona je tako išla na FET u Mariboru), ne znam da li i štoperica itd.
> 
> ... Drugim ženama je to jednoznačnije, bar prema iskustvima kako pričaju.


ina, Bebel, rozalija   :Love:  

U travnju mi je razina estradiola bila prevelika pa je stimulacija odgođena na svibanj. Uz problem s miomima i endometriozom užasavam se estrofema. Endometrij sam imala 19mm u prošlom ciklusu, ovuliram redovno. Ipak su mi u prva dva postupka dali da uzimam estrofem. U oba slučaja sam bila nesretna zbog toga, ali nisam se baš raspravljala s dr-ima, ipak je to njihov posao. Jedino sad u Mb mi nisu dali estrofem.

Zato se ja nadam prvom scenariju, s tim da su ovulacija i testovi kod mene do sada bili uvijek dosta pouzdani, ali bih ja, ina, kao i ti paralelno išla kod privatne ginekologice, just in case.

Sad me još muči, budući da mi je taj travanjski odgođen zbog ciste i estradiola, ne znam je l zbog toga odgađaju samo stimulaciju ili i FET. Ima mi i jedno i drugo logike, s jedne strane pri stimulaciji je važno da jajnici rade kako treba i ako gore sjedi cista, nije baš optimalna situacija, a s druge strane možda iz nekog razloga neće da trudnoća pospješuje rast ciste. Cistu su mi punktirali u Mb prilikom punkcije, ali nisam sad još bila kod ginekologa, mislim da ću sačekati do rujna jer je ipak još par ciklusa do tada. 

Inače mi je biolog rekao da oni s ovakvim embrijima imaju 30% uspjeha, ali što više reći o tim statistikama...

----------


## andream

> Inače mi je biolog rekao da oni s ovakvim embrijima imaju 30% uspjeha, ali što više reći o tim statistikama...


e da, tako i meni reče na VV da je 30% pa je bio pogodak. A u stimuliranom mi davala 50% pa je bio ćorak. Toliko o statistici.
~~~~~~ da ti FET bude uspješan (a ima nas, ima...)   :Smile:

----------


## rijecanka77

*Jelena * Zašto se užasavaš tog estrofema?  Ja to pijem, a ni sama ne znam zašto, tako dr. propisao...To je nešto loše ili... :?

----------


## rijecanka77

A pročitala sam sve te nuspojave Estrofema, pa sad kužim...bolje da previše ne razmišljam jer onda neću htjeti nikakve tablete piti   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Sad me još muči, budući da mi je taj travanjski odgođen zbog ciste i estradiola, ne znam je l zbog toga odgađaju samo stimulaciju ili i FET. Ima mi i jedno i drugo logike, s jedne strane pri stimulaciji je važno da jajnici rade kako treba i ako gore sjedi cista, nije baš optimalna situacija, a s druge strane možda iz nekog razloga neće da trudnoća pospješuje rast ciste. Cistu su mi punktirali u Mb prilikom punkcije, ali nisam sad još bila kod ginekologa, mislim da ću sačekati do rujna jer je ipak još par ciklusa do tada. 
> 
> Inače mi je biolog rekao da oni s ovakvim embrijima imaju 30% uspjeha, ali što više reći o tim statistikama...


To ti ne znam, ali treba embrije vratiti u dobrom ciklusu, na dobro pripremljen endometrij i sve što smeta treba maknuti da bi se maksimizirale šanse za implantaciju. Meni je taj moj dobitni ciklus očito bio OK, sjećam se da je endometrij bio 14 mm, ovulacija kao kuća i sl. Ne treba tu radit presing ako uvjeti nisu OK. A propos statistika 30% nije malo, ali, opet - neću nika zaboravit kako sam pitala dr. Reljiča - kakvi su? I rekao mi je - a, vidit će se za 14 dana. I vidilo se.

----------


## Jelena

Nisam ja nažalost u prilici dovodit se u idealno stanje. Nitko nije za to da se moj miom operira. Inače mi je endometrij uvijek dobar i ovulacija redovna. Već sam bila kod _N_ ginekologa, plus kod mr. Baumana i kod prof. Vlaisavljevića i nitko me se ne bi usudio operirati zbog mog historyja s endometriozom i ileusom.

*riječanka*, nemoj ti puno brinuti o estrofemu. Moje bolesti su direktno povezane s povećanom količinom estradiola, i miom i endometrioza pa zato ne razumijem zašto me još šopaju s onim čega imam previše. Estrofem ti služi da ti se podeblja endometrij. A meni je endometrij uvijek super, samo mi je prošle godine u mom drugom postupku nakon ovulacije primijećena stara krv pa mi je zato dr. Reš rekao da uzmem Estrofem. U prvom postupku ne znam zašto su mi ga dali, ali sam ga relativno kratko uzimala.

----------


## seka35

Drage moje zenice,drago mi je cui da ima uspjesnosti kd fet_a. ja se spremam po cetvrti put u maribor po svoje smrzlice! danas m je 5-i dan kako uzimam terapiju estrofem 2mg. ,a 10-i dan cu na ultrazvuk ,mjerenje endometrija. ja se nadam da ce i meni ovaj put biti uspjesan!

----------


## kiki30

seka 35,evo i ja idem na fet.prvi put.sestra mi javila da 10 dan napravim ultrazvuk i endometriju ali nikakvu terapiju nisam dobila.naravno da je lijepo čut kako ima uspješnosti kod fet-a.  sretno svima  :Wink:

----------


## suzzie2

Drage moje, moj FET bi trebao biti sutra. Užasno me strah jer nikako ne mogu vjerovati da se lijekovima (estrofem, utrogestan) mogu stvoriti idealni uvjeti za trudnoću!
Ali ovi pozitivni rezultati me ohrabruju!

Kiki i Seka, držim fige!

----------


## andream

suzzie, utrogestan je uobičajen kao kod svakog postupka. A estrofeme doduše nisam koristila kod dobitnog FET-a, on je da ti se podeblja endometrij (bit će da je procijenio doktor da ti je tanak?).

----------


## kiki30

samo pozitiva i bit će sve ok.  sretno sutra! naravno javi se s sretnim vijestima -da i nas koje čekamo malo ohrabriš

----------


## ina33

> Drage moje, moj FET bi trebao biti sutra. Užasno me strah jer nikako ne mogu vjerovati da se lijekovima (estrofem, utrogestan) mogu stvoriti idealni uvjeti za trudnoću!
> Ali ovi pozitivni rezultati me ohrabruju!
> 
> Kiki i Seka, držim fige!


Suzzie, sve ti je na embriju, ako je FET, vani (Maribor) čak niti ne daju utrogestane, ide samo bhcg kod transfera. Držim palčeve, ne ubijaj se mislima dal' čučnut, koliko ležat, jesi li se uzrujala ili išla peglat, a jel' vađenje robe iz mašine bilo too much. Stvarno na tijek trudnoće gotovo pa ne možeš utjecat - ako je embrij OK implantirat će se i dat vitalnu trudnoću, ako nije - neće, i to je sukus svega. Na to više ne možeš nikako utjecat i to je i olakšavajuća misao. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

E, da, i moje je čudo iz FET-a dobiveno - Maribor.

----------


## seka35

e ,super da ima uspjeha! ja sam dobila termin za fet 04,12,2010 u mariboru ,pa s bozjom pomoci.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja bi se trebala javiti za fet u Mariboru ,dali znate dali će raditi 1 i 2 mj. ako ti nije teško seka35 da pitaš kad budeš tamo ,i zanima me kad pijete 10 dana estrofen na uzv. idete u Mar. ili kod kuće u svome mjestu kod svoga gin.

----------


## kiki30

ja idem u 1 mjesecu na fet i na uputama piše da se ultrazvuk radi kod svog ginekologa-njima javit nalaz

----------


## dudadudaduda

kiki ,kad si im se javila da bi išla na fet i za koliko si dobila odgovor i upute

----------


## kiki30

u petak sam im poslala email i sestra jasna mi odgovorila da me zapisala u 1 mjesecu i da se javim prvi dan menstruacije.usput mi poslala upute.isti dan mi odgovorila.

----------


## seka35

ja sam isla kod svog gin. na ultrazvuk , javljala mejlom nalaz  i dobivala sam odmah upute za dalje...duda ,bas cu ih sad pitati da li ce raditi u 1 i 2 mjsecu  jer  na foromima kako citam neko kaze da hoce ,a neko ,da ne

----------


## kiki30

možda će radit samo transfere?! jer znam osobno još cura koje su naručene u 1 mjesecu na fet-tako da ne vjerujem da bi nas naručile a da ne rade.ali ipak pitaj,pa nam javi  :Wink:

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala na podršci, ma sve ja to znam, samo kad bi mogla utjecati da bude manje tog stalnog preispitivanja svega, sebe, liječnika, lijekova.

Uglavnom, FET sam preživjela, sada čekamo betu!

----------


## kiki30

sretno suzzie ,javi nam se s velikom betom   :Smile:

----------


## pino

Suzzie sretno!!! (i sve ostale, naravno!)

Htjela sam ti samo reci da je podosta zena ostalo trudne na taj nacin (FETom) poslije menopauze... Tako da da, dovoljni su estrofem i utrogestan za trudnocu.

----------


## sildad

> Suzzie sretno!!! (i sve ostale, naravno!)
> 
> Htjela sam ti samo reci da je podosta zena ostalo trudne na taj nacin (FETom) poslije menopauze... Tako da da, dovoljni su estrofem i utrogestan za trudnocu.


Meni je doc uvijek radio FET sa tom kombinacijom jer mi je teško postići ovulaciju osim nekom jakom stimulacijom. Uvijek sam mislila ništa od takvog transfera, e sad kad ti to kažeš Pino vjerovat ću ti na riječ.

----------


## ina33

U Mariboru, ako žena ima svoju ovulaciju, za FET je preferirana opcija bez ičega - samo LH trakice, na dan transfera ide pregnyl kao booster, nakon toga, ako je bez estrofema, nema ni utrogestana.

----------


## seka35

> Hvala na podršci, ma sve ja to znam, samo kad bi mogla utjecati da bude manje tog stalnog preispitivanja svega, sebe, liječnika, lijekova.
> 
> Uglavnom, FET sam preživjela, sada čekamo betu!


sretno i da nam se javis za visokom betom.
posebno te pratim ,jer i mene ceka fet u subotu 4,12,2010 u mariboru

----------


## seka35

ina33 ,super za svaku od nas imas odgovor  ,stvarno nemam rijeci

----------


## ivica_k

> U Mariboru, ako žena ima svoju ovulaciju, za FET je preferirana opcija bez ičega - samo LH trakice, na dan transfera ide pregnyl kao booster, nakon toga, ako je bez estrofema, nema ni utrogestana.


ovako sam i ja u studenom, rezultat biokemijska
svima koji čekaju FET želim puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Ina33 malo si me utješila, mene zapravo muči to što je FET bio bez moje ovulacije, a dobila sam dalje uzimati, uz estrofem, samo 3 x 100 mg utrogestana. To be zbunilo jer mi se čini malo, svi uzimaju po 200 mg. Ali odlučila sam vjerovati svom dr., tako mi je lakše.

Seka35 pratim te i držim fige. Nadam se da ćemo pokazati da je FET zapravo jako uspješna metoda.

----------


## valentine

Nadam se da ćemo pokazati da je FET zapravo jako uspješna metoda.[/QUOTE]




Cure, držim vam palčeve da i vama bude uspješno kao i meni. 

Ja imam dvije curke, obje iz FET-a  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (male moje smrzličke)

----------


## Vali

I moj je bebač iz mariborskog FET-a. Imala sam ovulaciju, primila sam onaj pregnil, rekli su da vise nista ne treba, al ja sam svejedno uzimala utrogestane 3*1.  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav drage cure!evo i ja se spremam po malo po našeg smrzlića iz postupka u 10 mj koji nažalost nije uspio ali sve nade su na jednom smrzliču koji nas čeka u Mariboru!iako nekako nisam ushičena , nakon svih ovih lijepih bebica iz  FETA nada je velika!!!mi planiramo u 3.mjesecu, malo radi toga da se sve vrati u normalu i radi ovog renoviranja u M!svim čekalicama FETa i one koje su već u postupku  želim naravno da jedno malo srčeko ubrzo zakuca ispod vašeg-ili možda čak i dva!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Ima li neko savjet koliko trebam cekati za postupak FET.Imala sam stimulaciju u 11 mjesecu,vracen jedan 8 stanicni embrion(beta se nije pravilno duplala),imam jos 9 zamrznutih(nemam pojma u kakvom su stanju).Planiram uzeti odmor nakon transfera jer mi je posao stresan a ponekad i fizicki naporan pa bih da se sto manje nerviram,a na poslu moram najmanje 2 mjeseca ranije najaviti kad hocu odmor da se oni mogu ''organizovati''.Do sad sam imala dva transfera sjezih embrija i oba puta je beta bila pozitivna ali se lose zavrsilo,a ja imam osjecaj da je zbog toga jer sam bila pod stresom.Sad zelim da mirujem maximalno,mada mislim da ako ce se ''primiti'' onda ga nista u tome ne moze sprijeciti,ali eto slusam i ono Bozije ''cuvaj se i cuvacu te".Citala sam na forumu da su neke cure pile andol i dexametazon i jos kojekakve pripreme(osim onih hormonalnih),jeli to zbog nekih specificnih dijagnoza ili je dobro onako preventivno piti andol prije postupka(njega je dobro inace piti zbog zglobova,nemoze skoditi :Smile: .

----------


## sildad

Alma, ako ideš na FET, možeš odmah, eventualno prekočiti možda 1-2 ciklusa da se ipak malo odmoriš. Andol i naročito dexatethason nikako piti na svoju ruku.

----------


## andream

Ja sam pričekala jedan ciklus nakon neuspjelog stimuluranog, i onda taj mjesec FET. Radili smo i punkciju postojećeg folikula. Rezultat je u potpisu.

----------


## sretna35

> Nadam se da ćemo pokazati da je FET zapravo jako uspješna metoda.


 


Cure, držim vam palčeve da i vama bude uspješno kao i meni. 

Ja imam dvije curke, obje iz FET-a  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (male moje smrzličke)[/QUOTE]

pa to je prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  , jel to bila jedna jedina stimuacija?

----------


## valentine

> Cure, držim vam palčeve da i vama bude uspješno kao i meni. 
> 
> Ja imam dvije curke, obje iz FET-a  (male moje smrzličke)


pa to je prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  , jel to bila jedna jedina stimuacija?[/QUOTE]


Da *sretna35*, samo jedna stimulacija. Prvi transfer svježih embrija završio je kao biokemijska. 
Nakon tri mjeseca sam išla na prvi FET a sad nakon 5 godina  na drugi. 
I to je to, više nemam smrzlića  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Ne znam da li je ovo pitanje baš za ovaj pdf ali na pdf-u odbrojavanje i nakon transfera i nema cura koje su bile na FET-u.

Dakle, ja od jučer nalazim na dnevnom ulošku svijetlo smeđe tragove (pomiješane s utrogestanom). Budući  mi je jučer bio 7dnt (23dc), moje pitanje je kako m dolazi u slučajevima FET-a kad nije bilo ovluacije. Da li dolazi na vrijeme ili ipak može doći i ovako rano?

Meni je jasno da je ovo umjetan ciklus i da je sve moguće, ali nekako bi mi bilo lakše da čujem i vaša iskustva.

----------


## klara

suzzie2 ne mogu ti pomoći, jer sam ja bila na FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu, ali samo da znaš da nisi jedina FET čekalica bete.
Meni 7dpt zvuči rano za mengu, ali ne znam kako djeluje estrofen.

----------


## mare41

suzzie, pod utrićima si i zapravo nije bitno da li ima ovulacije ili ne, mene u takvom fet-u drže utrići do bete, nekog ne, držimo fige i dalje.....

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala cure!

----------


## klara

suzzie2 čestitke na onome što piše u zadnjem redu potpisa  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

Hvala *klara*!

Da prijavim i ovdje, 10dnt dva zametka (blastica i morula) beta je 500,1 IU/l.

FET-ovke, držim vam svima fige!

----------


## mare41

suzzie, čestitam (sad imaš dokaz da može takav fet :Smile: , supeeeeer!

----------


## seka35

suzzie2 super pratila sam te stalno

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy: *klara*,*suzzie2*-čestitke drage i dajete nam nadu neizmjernu....nadam se da će i *seka35* ići vašim putem pa na kraju i ja!!!!ja se spremam u 3 mjesecu!!!!imate šta za preporučiti za uspijeh nama koje čekamo....bravo,bravo,bravo cure!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

seka35 i vulkan sretno!

----------


## seka35

klara ,hvala ,ali ja vec ovaj otpisala! jutros radila kucni test i negativan !
ovo mi je treci fet i imamo jos dva smrzlica u mariboru.
s obzirom da se ne nadam puno ,danas sam kontaktirala dr.res ljubljana da idemo ponovo sa svjezim ciklusom i da promjenim kliniku.
ima li koja zena iskustva sa ljubljanom?
meni se cini po nekim pricama da se vise posvete pacijentima nego u maroboru

----------


## klara

seka35 nadam se da će ta dva smrzlića biti dobitna

----------


## vulkan

*seka35* beta je zadnja nada....nadamo se!!!evo ja imam iskustva sa dr.Reš Ljubljana!nije loše ali sasvim drukčiji pristup rada!nema čekanja na postupak,možeš odmah kad želiš,folikulometrije su u 5 h ujutro,jeftinije od MB,dr.pouzdan,laboratorij i biolog ok,punkcije bez anestezije ali bezbolne.i kod reša i u mb rezultat konačno manje više isti,mb ima timski rad i sve je organizirano dok dr reš radi sam!uglavnom i ja razmišljam nakon FET-a možda opet u Ljubljanu...ako treba pitaj bilo šta te zanima!!!

----------


## seka35

vulkan ,meni to sad odgovara sto ide tako brzo ,a i cijena je puno prihvatljivija nego u Mariboru.
neznam kako je za smjestaj  jer smo mi iz bih i kolio ima od zapresica do ljubljane ? u zapresicu imam sestru pa bi mogla kod nje biti da ne placam bez veze jos i to jer smo se jako puno istrosili u postupke i sad crpimo zadnje

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy: seka35,nebi znala koliko je udaljenost ali sigurno je bliže jer od Lj do Mb ima sat vremena!potpuno te razumijem u vezi troškova jer i mi živimo i šparamo sve za našu bebicu!!!jednog dana če nam se vratiti sigurna sam!!!meni ide isto na živce ti protokoli u Mb koji traju po 2-3 mj.a kod Reša nema toga!mi smo imali jedan postupak gdje je beta bila 16,i jedan Fet!ja kupujem lijekove u Mađarskoj pa mi je puno jeftinije!fet smo platili 500 eura-odmrzavanje jer se zamrzavanje ne plača!a postupak je bio 1100 eura!sretno što god odlučila!!!možda ti reš ne bude trebao..ha,ha,ha... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> vulkan ,meni to sad odgovara sto ide tako brzo ,a i cijena je puno prihvatljivija nego u Mariboru.
> neznam kako je za smjestaj  jer smo mi iz bih i kolio ima od zapresica do ljubljane ? u zapresicu imam sestru pa bi mogla kod nje biti da ne placam bez veze jos i to jer smo se jako puno istrosili u postupke i sad crpimo zadnje


 zaprešiić- reš= do 1 h max (jer je reš odmah na zaobilaznici pa se ne mora ulaziti u grad).

----------


## seka35

super da nije tako daleko od zapresica.
meni je danas 17 dan od transvera i jos nisam dobila ,a i betu jos nisam radila!
mozda ne diobivam zbog estrofema i utrogestana ako nisam trudna

----------


## zedra

> super da nije tako daleko od zapresica.
> meni je danas 17 dan od transvera i jos nisam dobila ,a i betu jos nisam radila!
> mozda ne diobivam zbog estrofema i utrogestana ako nisam trudna


Pa jel i dalje uzimaš Utrogestan i Estrofem?? Normalno je da ti menga dođe 3-4 dana nakon prestanka utrića...I vadi betu ili ponovi test ako ne dođe menga...

----------


## seka35

betu sam narucena u cetvrtak ,ali cu sutra napraviti test.
jos uzimam utrogestan i estofem  s obzirom da jos nisam vadial betu ,jer nisam u svojoj zemlji ,pa me tu doktorica narucila u cetvrtak
zanima me moze li menga doci i pored toga sto uzimam estrofem i utrogestan ili samo nakon prestanka?

----------


## zedra

netko dobije mengu i preko utrića, a netko ne...ako je bio anovulacijski ciklus u kojem je rađen FET, a pretpostavljam da jeste, onda vjerojatno nećeš dobiti mengu preko lijekova...

----------


## seka35

da ,.bo je takav ciklus gdje je raden fet.
samo da ti kazem da i to nije mjerilo . moja jedna prijeteljica koja je bila isto nafet,pod estrofem i utrogestan prokrvarila 9 dan.
kod mene je vjerovatno da ne mogu prokrvarit dok ne prestnem s terapijom ,jer tako mi bilo i kod predhodna dva feta

----------


## alma_itd

Ocekujem FET-u u cetvrtak.Trenutno pijem Progynova 8mg dnevno i stavljam Utrogestan 3X dnevno.Imam 9 zamrznutih embriona koji su ''zapakovani'' po 2.Svi su u stadiju blastociste(zamrznuti peti dan).Odmrzavace ih po 2 pa ce mi i vratiti 2 embrija.Imala sam do sad dvije stimulacije,u prvoj ostao jedan zaledjeni koji nije prezivio odmrzavanje,a drugi postupak je bio uspjesniji pa se nadam da ce i FET-biti uspjesna,jer citam ovdje na forumu da su vece sanse za trudnocu ako organizam nije pretrpan hormonima zbog stimulacije.Uglavnom do cetvrtka mogu da uzivam u svom miru a onda se opet selim na temu ''odbrojavanje"' i ''nakon transfera'' i da ludim zajedno sa mojim suborkama u ocekivanju bete i osluskivanju simptoma.

----------


## klara

alma sretno!

----------


## seka35

sretno alma

----------


## Sela

Samo naprijed *Alma*!!!U tom silnom broju zamrznutih blastica sigurno pajki i  koja bebica!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo jos uvijek cekam da mi jave iz bolnice u koliko sati danas treba da dodjem na transfer.Rekli su da ce zvati izmedju 9 i 11 a evo jos niko ne zove pa se brinem.Nadam se da ce od onih 9 embrija barem jedno prezivjeti odmrzavanje  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja se spremam na fet i ovaj tjedan sam im poslala email da bi došla u 3 mjesecu ali nema odgovora

----------


## seka35

ako ti za par dane ne odgovore ,posalji ponovo mejl,inace vrlo brzo odgovaraju .
 ja sam bila gore na tri feta i na zalost bez uspjeha. tebi zelim srecu.
 ako imas redovne ovulacije ,mozda ti je bolje da ides u prirodnom ciklusu ,cini mi se da je bolje

----------


## kiki30

znam da su mi uvijek brzo odgovarali zato mi je sad čudno.hvalati,mislila sam ić u prirodnom jer su mi redovite.vidjet ćemo,a nadam se da će tebi ovaj put ljubljana donijet sreću najveću..

----------


## alma_itd

Saznala sam 08.02. da mi je beta 0 :Crying or Very sad: ,prestala piti Progynova i stavljati utrogestan i 2 dana nakon toga(u petak) dobila menstruaciju.Kaze mi dr. da na dan menstruacije pocnem opet sa tabletama 4mg dnevno a na sedmi dan da povecam dozu na 8mg i da dodjem na UZ,kako bi mi opet radili transfer :Shock:  Meni je sve to bilo malo prerano,jer znam da ako pocnem piti tablete krvarenje ce mi odmah slijedeci dan prestati,tako da nisam ni pocela piti,kontam neka se malo ''odljusti'' :Laughing: Sacekacu do slijedece menstruacije pa cu onda poceti opet sa tabletama a to znaci da bi mi slijedeci transfer ako sve bude ok biti krajem ovom mjeseca :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

alma sretno s drugim transferom  :Smile: 
Nemam pojma kako ide procedura s tabletama jer sam išla na FET-ove u prirodnom ciklusu, ali htjela sam ti reći da sam i ja išla dva mjeseca za redom i drugi puta je uspjelo.

----------


## seka35

alma-itd ,a da probas u prirodnom ciklusu ,ako imas redovne ovulacije

----------


## kiki30

još ništa od mog dogovora za fet,poslala sam im već 3 mejla ali ne javljaju se..

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima i odmah imam pitanje,idem na FET u sljedećem ciklusu i trebam piti estrofem,doktora sam zvala već 2x danas i sad mi već neugodno,naime nije mi rekao 1 ili 2 mg,i moja dr mi dala od 1 mg,je li to u redu? Od koliko ste vi pile?

----------


## mare41

Tinkica, tigirical je bila na Fet-u kod dr Reša, probaj je cimnuti na pp, inače, mi u Pragu pijemo od 2 mg (3x1).

----------


## Tinkica

Ok,probat ću tigrical pitati,hvala.

----------


## seka35

> Pozdrav svima i odmah imam pitanje,idem na FET u sljedećem ciklusu i trebam piti estrofem,doktora sam zvala već 2x danas i sad mi već neugodno,naime nije mi rekao 1 ili 2 mg,i moja dr mi dala od 1 mg,je li to u redu? Od koliko ste vi pile?


meni je dr. u mariboru uvjek davao od 2mg.

----------


## Tinkica

I tigrical mi je rekla da idu od 2 mg,pa ću piti po 2 ove što imam..

----------


## alma_itd

> alma-itd ,a da probas u prirodnom ciklusu ,ako imas redovne ovulacije


Ja imam redovne ovulacije,ali sad nemam pojma jeli kod mene FET u prirodnom ciklusu :Shock:  Uglavnom na prvi dan menstruacije pocinjem sa estrofem-om 2X2mg,sedmi dan menstruacije pijem 2X4mg estrofem i idem na UZ koji se onda nastavlja svaka 2 dana uz kontrolu hormona.3 dana prije transfera pocnem sa Utrogestanima i tako nastavljam sa estrofemom i Utrogestanima do bete.Kakav je onda to postupak kod mene :Rolling Eyes:  ? Bas se osjecam k'o taraba kad postavljam ovakva pitanja,ali sad mi nista vise nije jasno.Kad cujem vas po forumu kako pricate o tim postupcima osjecam se kao prvacic u skolskoj klupi :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

alma,ja idem sad u 3 mjesecu na fet.ali ništa ne uzimam,u prirodnom ciklusu.6 dan na ultrazvuk,od 9 dana počinjem s onim trkicama za plodne dane i čim bude test pozitivan ,javim jasni..

----------


## seka35

> Ja imam redovne ovulacije,ali sad nemam pojma jeli kod mene FET u prirodnom ciklusu Uglavnom na prvi dan menstruacije pocinjem sa estrofem-om 2X2mg,sedmi dan menstruacije pijem 2X4mg estrofem i idem na UZ koji se onda nastavlja svaka 2 dana uz kontrolu hormona.3 dana prije transfera pocnem sa Utrogestanima i tako nastavljam sa estrofemom i Utrogestanima do bete.Kakav je onda to postupak kod mene ? Bas se osjecam k'o taraba kad postavljam ovakva pitanja,ali sad mi nista vise nije jasno.Kad cujem vas po forumu kako pricate o tim postupcima osjecam se kao prvacic u skolskoj klupi


alma ,ako pocinjes sa estrofemom to je onda  stimulirani postupak ,a prirodni ne koristis nista samo mjeris lh trakicama i kad test bude pozitivana pocnes sa utrogestanom.
 mozda bi bilo dobro da ima kazes da bi htjela u prirodnom ciklusu ,ali za ovaj postupak ako si pocela estrofem je kasno

----------


## klara

*alma* koliko sam ja shvatila ženama koje stanuju daleko (npr 5-6 sati vožnje) daju estrofen samo zato da si mogu planirati dan putovanja, jednostavno organizacijski razlozi. 
Ako ti nije problem ne znati kad je transfer do skoro zadnjeg dana, onda se možeš dogovoriti za FET bez lijekova. Naravno, sljedeći - a ja ti držim fige da ti neće trebati  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ja sam estrofem uzimala zbog toga što nemam ovulacije pa mi nisu mogli po tome odrediti dan transfera, nego ovako uzimam transfer, kod svoje gin. mjerim endo i javljam debljinu u Mb, a kad je dosta zadebljan oni mi jave od kojeg dana počinjem sa utrogestanom i kada da dođem na transfer. Skoro tjedan dana ranije sam znala kada će mi biti transfer...i nisu fulali  :Grin:

----------


## slatkica

evo da se i ja pridružim ovdje.U petak me čeka transfer,imam 3 zamrznute blastociste,pa se nadam da će sve bit sve ok s njima.već 8 dana korisrim estrofem 2x1,a od ponedjeljka i utrogestan 3x1,sada mi je endometrij 10mm,ovo mi je drugi ivf,a prvi FET. :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

slatkica,sretno!!!  ja idem za 10 dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## slatkica

evo da se pohvalim,danas je bio transfer 3 blastociste,sve 3 mrvice su preživile i nadam se da će bit uspješno :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

slatkica, gdje si bila u postupku ?

----------


## slatkica

> slatkica, gdje si bila u postupku ?


u vinogradskoj,prije mjesec i pol sam imala punkciju,ali mi se nažalost dogodila gadna hiperstimulacija,pa sam 2tj bila u bolnici,pa je evo tek sad stanje bilo pogodno za transfer

----------


## Tinkica

Evo i mene napokon čeka ET u srijedu,na estrofemu sam već 14 dana i utrogestanu od prije 2 dana. Još da bude sve ok kod odmrzavanja,pa onda da se ugnjezde,joj .....
Slatkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

evo da kažem kao je prošlo,u petak sam imala transfer i hvala Bogu sve 3 blastociste su prošle odmrzavanje i ok su ,vraćene su sve i sad čekam 12d kontrolu sa nalazima bete,pijem i dalje estrofem,andol,folic,normabele i utriće,samo da uspije.jučer sam imala osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti,cicke me bole.sada čekam da dani prođu i vidim šta će biti.

----------


## Ljubica

Cure moze li mi neka od vas objasniti u svrhu cega vam propisuju da pijete ovaj estrofem i za sta se pije normabel?
I kako to da vec 2-3 dana prije transfera pocinjete stavljati utrice?

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## amyx

Estrofem piješ za debljanje endometrija da se beba ima di dobro ugnjezditi, utrogestan počinješ koristiti ranije da se maternica bolje pripremi za transfer tj. da su hormoni ful u funkciji kad stignu embriji, normabel za smirenje tj opuštanje da nema nekih grčenja maternice i to je mislim to...cure nadopunite me kaj sam zaboravila

----------


## Ljubica

Hvala amzx-i!
Pozz

----------


## Ljubica

pardon htjedoh napisati amyx-i

----------


## kiki30

evo ja danas bila na ultrazvuku-prije fet-a,sve ok. ali poslije vidim dokt.na nalazu napisao: endometrij troslojan! :Rolling Eyes:  jel znate šta to znači??baš me svu zbunio :Shock:

----------


## Aurora*

> evo ja danas bila na ultrazvuku-prije fet-a,sve ok. ali poslije vidim dokt.na nalazu napisao: endometrij troslojan! jel znate šta to znači??baš me svu zbunio


*kiki30* takav treba da je endometrij prije transfera. Sve je OK. Sretno sa FETom!

----------


## kiki30

aurora, hvala ti  :Smile:  ma baš me zbunio jer mi prije pisao npr. 8 ili 9 mm a sad samo piše troslojan..

----------


## kiki30

evo ja spremna za fet u mb.danas bio pozitivan test ovulacije međutim nikog ne mogu dobit na telefon a na ni majl mi nitko ne odgovora... :Evil or Very Mad:   šta sada??? nadam se da ću sutra imat koji odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene sa pripremom za novi FET.Prije 2 dana dosla menga,pocela piti estrofem 2X2mg,prema mojim racunicama gledajuci na prosli postupak transfer bi trebao biti 31.03. ili 01.04. :Very Happy: ,naravno ako sve bude ok sa endometrijem(nakupovala sam juce rezerve ananasa i cvekle,pa cemo ga ''pumpati'' :Laughing:  )

----------


## alma_itd

> alma ,ako pocinjes sa estrofemom to je onda  stimulirani postupak ,a prirodni ne koristis nista samo mjeris lh trakicama i kad test bude pozitivana pocnes sa utrogestanom.
>  mozda bi bilo dobro da ima kazes da bi htjela u prirodnom ciklusu ,ali za ovaj postupak ako si pocela estrofem je kasno


Malo sam ''dumala'' o predhodnim postupcima i sjecam se da sam jednom prosle godine pila neke druge tablete(mislim da su bile neke obicne kontraceptivne tablete) i spremala se za transfer,vadila krv i sve ostalo,a onda me je dr. nazvao i rekao da se transfer odgadja jer sam imala (vjerovatno) pucanje folikula(rekao je na holandskom a bukvalan prevod bi bio-skok jajeta :Laughing:  )Predpostavljam da je to tada kod mene bio pokusaj FET u prirodnom postupku.

----------


## kiki30

evo meni ni danas nitko ne odgovara na mejl a ni na telefon se nitko ne javlja...već šizim!neznam više ni na koji broj da zovem..
idem prvi put na fet,pa me neznam koji dan od pozitivnog testa bude transfer?

----------


## Aurora*

> evo meni ni danas nitko ne odgovara na mejl a ni na telefon se nitko ne javlja...već šizim!neznam više ni na koji broj da zovem..
> idem prvi put na fet,pa me neznam koji dan od pozitivnog testa bude transfer?


*kiki30* grozno je sto ne mozes s njima stupiti u kontakt kad ih najvise trebas. To je veliki minus za Maribor. 

Ipak, buduci da su ti embriji zamrznuti 5. dan, to znaci da bi ti transfer trebao biti 5. dan nakon ovulacije. Ako ti je jucer bio pozitivan lh tes, ovulacija ti je mozda tek danas, sto pak znaci da imas vremena jos 5 dana da se dogovoris za FET. Sutra ces ih nadam se konacno dobiti i sve jos na vrijeme dogovoriti.  :Love:  Sretno!

----------


## kiki30

joj,hvala ti aurora  :Wink:  sad mi je malo lakše.ja neznam dal sam samo ja te sreće ali stalno kad mi nešto trebalo nikako ih dobiti...

----------


## amyx

kiki30 pošalji sms sestri Jasni...meni odgovori na sms kroz max sat vremena

----------


## kiki30

na koji broj? je možda 386/31 577 101

----------


## amyx

kiki30 imaš pp

----------


## kiki30

amyx, hvala ti   :Saint:

----------


## kiki30

evo konačno dobila odgovor i u petak je transfer!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

evo drage moje,za par sati put maribor po mog smrzlića  :Smile:  nadam se da će sve bit kako treba...

----------


## lasta

S obzirom da se i ja spremam na FET i ne trebam koristiti nikakve tablete-pretpostavljam da je to u prirodnom postupku?
Malo sam ostala zbunjena kada mi je dr. tako rekao ( ma priznajem nemam pojma da se to može raditi u prirodnom postupku :Grin: )

----------


## kiki30

evo transfer bio 18.03. za 12 dana beta..nadamo se  :Very Happy: 
lasta ,ja sam bila na prirodnom,bez ikakvih tableta,samo poslije transfera inekcija.

----------


## beta100

amyx zanima me kada si išla u Mb vidila sam da si se liječila na vv kao i ja pa me zanima još koliko si platila sve skupa Hvala
(((((((((((((vestitam na malom anđelu)))))))))))))

----------


## amyx

U Mb sam išla u studenom, nismo imali transfer zbog hiperstimulacije, u veljači sam išla na FET.  U studenom smo platili 2300 eura, sad u veljači FET 400 eura, ljekovi su bili oko 1000 eura... na to sve još dodaj benzin, cestarine, vinjete i ostale troškove (cuga, klopa), sve zajedno oko 4500 eura

----------


## Kadauna

> U Mb sam išla u studenom, nismo imali transfer zbog hiperstimulacije, u veljači sam išla na FET.  U studenom smo platili 2300 eura, sad u veljači FET 400 eura, ljekovi su bili oko 1000 eura... na to sve još dodaj benzin, cestarine, vinjete i ostale troškove (cuga, klopa), sve zajedno oko 4500 eura


*Amyx*, jesi razmišljala kopiju računa poslati na ministarstvo skupa s kratkim pregledom tvojih neuspješnih postupaka u HR na Vuku?

----------


## kiki30

evo me i tu  :Smile:  nakon fet-a 13dnt beta 1571!!!!!

----------


## amyx

toliko o negativnim testovima...čestitam od srca

----------


## ina33

Bravo, Kiki, čestitam! Inače, i slovenski i hrvatski doktor su mi potvrdili da je kod nekih žena (vrlo često PCOS-ovke) vrlo uspješan FET u prirodnom ciklusu, jer da je kod nekih žena u stimuliranom ciklusu jako teško postići sinhronizaciju starosti embrija sa zrelošću endometrija, dok je u FET-u to savršeno moguće!

----------


## amyx

*ina33* meni je prof. Vlaisavljević rekao da su kod mene puno veće šanse za trudnoću sa smrzlićima nego sa svježim embrijima jer mi je zbog HS stanje organizma, hormona, endometrija  koma, a kad se to sve smiri da je FET jako uspiješan...što se stvarno pokazalo točnim  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Da, naravno... Tako bi ti prije bili svi rekli, sa sigurnošću tvrdim da je tako radio i Lučinger i ekipa na VV-u i bilo je jako uspješno! Naravno, dok se smjelo zamrzavati embrije, a i danas neki tvrde da se smije... tj. da nije izrijekom zabranjeno... Ali što radit sa samo tri stanice tj. tri embrija... U svakom slučaju, FET definitivno nije, kao što ga neki nastoje prikazati, "utješna nagrada", on je davao stvarne rezultate. Moja mala je FET-ovka. Neusporedivo uspješniji od ovih cinclulacija sa zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica, koji se rade samo u zemljama izrazito restriktivnog zakonodavstva, ne po nalogu struke, nego politike.

----------


## valentine

> *ina33* meni je prof. Vlaisavljević rekao da su kod mene puno veće šanse za trudnoću sa smrzlićima nego sa svježim embrijima jer mi je zbog HS stanje organizma, hormona, endometrija  koma, a kad se to sve smiri da je FET jako uspiješan...što se stvarno pokazalo točnim


Kao prvo, Kiki30, čestitam na predivnoj beti  :Very Happy: 

Ovo mi je jako interesantno, jer, očito je tako i kod mene.
Zbunjivalo me je kako to da mi ET sa svježim, odličnim blasticama nije uspio (biokemijska) a dva FET-a kasnije jesu sa, ajmo reći, lošijim embrijima.
Ja sam tada ušla u blagu HS. 
Dr. J na VV tada nije puno objašnjavao zašto i kako. 
Tek mi sad to ima smisla.

Živio FET  :Very Happy:

----------


## kata.klik

da ina33 upravu si, ja sam bila na granici HS i bilo je upitno hoću li ići na ET u ciklusu ili čekati, ali doktor je procjenio s obzirom na moje stanje da idemo na ET...potpis vidite. *draga* je u pstupku par dana prije mene imala oko 23 js i njoj je odgođen Et...tako da je išla na tri FET-a, zadnji uspješni, dva dečkića rodila prije mjesec dana...a znam još par cura koje su isto ostale trudne na isti naćin...onako usput sve smo bile Lucijeve pacijentice

----------


## spodoba

pozdrav suborke, imam pitanje u vezi smrzlića. punkcija mi predstoji vjerovatno u petak i kako sam očito low responder i nemam baš puno folikla, pitanje je što će se uopće oploditi i da li ćemo imati koji embrij uopće za zamrzavanje. preporuka centra je da se zamrzava ako se radi o barem dva embija..da zamrzavanje jednog embrija ne preporučuju..u stilu vjerovatnost da za uspješnost kod jednog je mala, a troškovi su opet tu.
razmišljam da bi dala zamrznuti makar se radilo samo o jednom, obzirom da je pitanje da li bi u sljedećoj rundi bolje reagirala na stimulaciju..itd.
kakva su vaša iskustva, da li je netko zamrzavao samo jedan, kakva je bila uspješnost? ima li smisla?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

spodoba,evo ja sam imala samo jednog smrzlića i vidiš rezultat!!! tako da ne kužim zašto ne preporučuju.ideš u mb ili ljubljanu?

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba,evo ja sam imala samo jednog smrzlića i vidiš rezultat!!! tako da ne kužim zašto ne preporučuju.ideš u mb ili ljubljanu?


cestitam na uspjehu!  :Very Happy: 

u njemackoj sam u postupku. vec sam ja rekla da zelim da se zamrze i jedinac ako uopce bude sto za zamrzavanje..malo sam se zafrkavala s doktorom..rekoh mu istina da je mala vjerovatnost dobiti na lotu, ali ljudi ipak nekad dobivaju..ja ne zelim fulati sansu zbog par eura..
sto je par sto eura u odnosu na mogucnost da i s jednim smrzlicem ostvarim trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## klara

spodoba naravno da ima smisla.
U zadnjoj stimulaciji  smo imali 4 smrzlića, tražili smo da ih zamrznu svakog za sebe, jer se bojim blizanačke trudnoće (zbog problema u prvoj trudnoći). Dolazili smo na FET po jednog embrija, drugi pokušaj je uspio.
U prethodnoj stimulaciji smo imali samo 2 embrija, odlučili smo se da transferiraju jednoga, a jednog zamrznu. Nitko nije spominjao veće troškove zbog pojedinačnog zamrzavanja.

Mi smo bili u Mariboru. U kom si ti centru?

----------


## spodoba

troskovi su isti bilo u 'paketu' jedan ili dva embrija..radi se o ca 400 eur za zamrzavanje ako se ne varam..ja sam u muenchenu i zadovoljna sam sveukupno..

----------


## m arta

jučer sam pročitala sve što ste pisale i vrlo ohrabrujuće, čestitke svima u FET-ovima!  :Klap: 
al ne sječam se da sam pročitala da je netko išao u Prag, čini m ise sve MB i VV, Njemačka

ja čekam da mi se jave iz klinike, da vidimo kad možemo ići po naše smrzliće, imamo ih 4 u PFC klinici u Pragu.  :Smile:

----------


## laky

ima li tko zivaca da mi kaze kako izgleda FET na VV ,imamo blastice i znam da se javljam 9 dc sto dalje ide ja pratim trakicama ili svaki drugi dan na foliko,dobija li se stoperica ili čeka da popucaju same folikule?ako ima netko raspolozem plese da me prosvijetli zaboravila sam sto sad znala do sad.
Malo me zeza taj simpozijum tako da neznam hoću li uspjeti uopće upasti a i sa danima Go i bolovanjem sam u skripcu.
Ako sad nista onda startamo u rujnu

slučajno pogledala datum prije 5 godina smo prvi put bili na VV

----------


## andream

laky, pretpostavljam da će ti fet raditi dr A.
dosta je bitno da se odredi dan ovulacije, ja sam došla u subotu pred ovulaciju a kako oni nisu radili u ned, dr je inzistirao na punkciji (fol nije puknuo), iako smo i dan prije i taj dan pratili lh trakicu (on mi ju je dao, sestre naplatile).
nakon transfera dobivaš iste one injekcije kao i nakon svakog transfera u postupku.
i UZV prati dr i imao je pod nadzorom moju ovulaciju, dakle nije bilo mogućnosti da ja sama pratim.

----------


## laky

hvala Andream jesi dobila štopericu ? jeli od punkcije  FET bio 5.dan ,a LH trakice sam nabavila 30 kom  :Grin:

----------


## andream

ja sam imala blastice - punkcija (ili ovulacija ako je doc utvrdi) se računa kao nulti dan, pa je peti dan FET. štopericu nisam dobila.

----------


## laky

tnx i kod mene su blastice ,jesi li dobila estrofem ili neku terapiju ili je bio prirodni FET (mislim bez bilo čega).sve mi sad ovisi o vještici

----------


## andream

ništa od lijekova osim tih injekcija - decapeptyl i još nešto nakon transfera koje su se tada kao i FET plaćale (sad je mislim sve besplatno).

----------


## magi7

evo malo da obrišem prašinu s ove teme :Smile: 
ja se spremam na FET u prvom mjesecu kod Reš-a. Imam samo jedan zamrznuti embrij, pa me zanima ako netk zna točno kako ide postupak, te kolike su šanse ako je samo jedan?
Meni je rečeno da se javim 12 dan ciklusa i za pet dana transfer. da li je to uvijek tako. Za lijekove još ništa ne znam.

----------


## lasta

Mi smo imali dva FET-a kod Reša. Prvi je bio prirodan bez ikakvih lijekova i ništa.Drugi nam je bio dobitni. Kada sam dobila mengu pocela sam piti estrofem3x1. 12 dan UZ da se vidi da li je endometrij dobar. Pocela sam stavljat utogestan i sada cini mi se da je peti dan bio transfer. Uspjesnost FET-a je cak i manja nego cijeli postupak sa stimulaciom i on nam nije davao bas puno nade. Imali smo 4 smrznute blastice i sve su se odledile i prezivjele. Samo se jedna primila.

----------


## alma_itd

Nema nikakvog pravila.Nama je u jednom postupku FET tek 5-ti embrion prezivio odmrzavanje,a u posljednjem dobitnom zadna 2 su prezivjela i vracena.Imala sami jedan FET iz  jedan stimuliranog ICSI sa jednim zaledjenim embrionom koji nije na zalost prezivio pa je sve bilo uzalud.Sve je to macak u vreci.Jedni kazu da je FET uspjesniji jer tijelo nije izmuceno stimulacijom,drugi opet da je bolji ET poslije stimulacije.Meni je jedina pozitivna stvar kod FET-a bila da zbog estrofema koji koristis ne mozes dobiti menstruaciju,pa su mi odlasci na WC bili manje stresni.Sretno u postupku i da ti bude uspjesan :Yes:

----------


## klara

> Mi smo imali dva FET-a kod Reša. Prvi je bio prirodan bez ikakvih lijekova i ništa.Drugi nam je bio dobitni. Kada sam dobila mengu pocela sam piti estrofem3x1. 12 dan UZ da se vidi da li je endometrij dobar. Pocela sam stavljat utogestan i sada cini mi se da je peti dan bio transfer. Uspjesnost FET-a je cak i manja nego cijeli postupak sa stimulaciom i on nam nije davao bas puno nade. Imali smo 4 smrznute blastice i sve su se odledile i prezivjele. Samo se jedna primila.


Mi smo bili u Mariboru, imali smo 4 zamrznuta embrija, ali transfer je bio svaki puta po jedan embrij (po našoj želji). Imam prirodne ovulacije, tako da je FET bio bez ikakvih lijekova. Rezultat drugog FET-a ima 3 mjeseca i upravo se sprema zaplakati, tako da ti još stignem na brzinu poželiti puno uspijeha  :Smile:

----------


## Ljubica

Cure moze mala pomoc,u slucaju hiperstimulacije zbog koje se nece ni raditi ET u stimuliranom postupku koliko ciklusa ste morale cekati da se jajnici smire pa da krenete u pripremu za Fet?

----------


## Ljubica

Inace do hipers. je doslo zbog PCO jajnika

----------


## amyx

Ljubice, vjerojatno ćeš na neku kontrolu da ti dr pogleda jajnike, da vidi jel sve ok. Ja sam pauzirala dva ciklusa i onda FET

----------


## magi7

pitanje: da li je netko od Vas cura imao FET, a da ima endometriozu i da je imala velik endometriom?

----------


## Vrci

Evo dižem temu, sad će nadam se biti i više FET-ova, pa da i ona oživi

Sve sam pročitala, i mislim da sam saznala što trebam. Inače imam PCOS i nemam ovulacije, pa sam se bojala da li se može i kako raditi FET. I baš sam vidjela komentar koji je kod mene očito istinit - teško mi je pogoditi starost endometrija i embrija kod stimulacija (to je i dr rekao, kasnija punkcija, pa endometrij lakše ode na lošu stranu)

Imam 2 smrznute blastice u IVF Centru, mislim da za sad još nitko nije imao iskustva s FETom tamo. Kad dođe menga, vidjet ćemo da li čekam jedan ciklus, ili idemo odmah

----------


## amyx

*Vrci* ja imam PCOS, nemam ovulacije...do sad sam imala 2 FET-a i oba uspješna. Prvi je nažalost loše završio, a drugi hvala Bogu ...sad njih dvoje lupka u mom trbuhu u 26 tt.
Samo ti je bitno pratiti debljinu endometrija  kad je pravo vrijeme vratiti embrije.

----------


## Vrci

Znači ne radi se nikakva stimulacija ovulacije, jednostavno nam po endometriju vraćaju?
Nema veze što su jajnici lijeni? Jer ja nemam ni vodećih folikula baš, zna biti malih, ali ništa od toga

----------


## amyx

Ja nisam imala nikakvu stimulaciju ovulacije. Rekao mi dr R da nema smisla ni potrebe. Isto su mi rekli i u Mariboru gdje sam imala FET-ove. 
Uzimala sam duphaston da dobijem M, Nakon toga od prvog dana M estrofem, 10-ti dan prvi UZ i onda svaki drugi daan dok nije debljina endometrija bila ok. Kad je debljina endo ok, počinješ sa utrogestanima i dr ti kaže kad je transfer. Estrofem sam koristila do 12 tt, a utrogestan do 15 tt. Ustvari ja sam koristila Crinone gel ali to je isto ko i utrogestan.
Oba FET-a po tom principu su rezultirala trudnoćom, jedino je prvi završio kao missed ab u 10 tt, ali to nema veze sa FET postupkom. To je već neka druga tema i problem.

----------


## Vrci

Puno hvala  :Smile: 

Ja uglavnom po netu nalazim fet nakon ovulacije. Drago mi je čuti da se barem ne moram brinuti oko toga. Ti imaš blizance sad?

----------


## amyx

da, trudna sam 26 tjedana

----------


## VALERIJA

molim vas za pomoć, spremam se slijedeći mjesec u fet, pa me zanima koji dan nakon ovulacije slijedi fet, moja ovulacija bez ikakvih lijekova...tko ima iskustva s time...hvala

----------


## 2hope

Ja imam  iskustvo 2007.na VV, praćeno uzv od 12 dc, 13dc i 15 dc kada je utvrđeno da folikula nema tj da je dan ranije bila ovulacija, 5. dno imala sam trasfer, tako mi je bilo za svaki FET, zadnji je bio spješan.

----------


## ruža82

Evo mi smo jučer potvrdili da nećemo imati tansfer zbog hipers. transfer bude tek u veljači, imamo smrznute po 3 blastice i 3 morule (5dan). čitam iskustva, naravno da ima svakakvih i nadam se da ću se prikloniti onoj skupini s pozitivnim iskustvom, ali... bojim se što nakon užasno bolne punkcije, loše reakcije u smislu da je bilo puno malih folikula, dobili smo 12 stanica, 8 se oplodilo i na kraju 6 smrznuli - bojim se da će propasti pri odmrzavanju i da će na kraju taj mukotrpan put završiti bez transfera.

----------


## bubekica

*ruža82* ne brini, nema sanse da svih 6 blastica propadne pri odmrzavanju. i mi imamo 6 komada, vidim da si ti takodjer bez ovulacije. oces li dotad piti duphaston?

----------


## ruža82

Misliš za izazivanje menstruacije??? inače nikad u životu nisam pila duphaston, ja si izazivam s utrićima m.
nadam se da ćemo se zajedno u veljači veseliti!!!

----------


## bubekica

da, da, na to sam mislila, ja pijem duphaston da bih dobila m. hocemo, hocemo  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam 2 blastice,mene ce biti jos veca frka odmrzavanja  :Sad:

----------


## elen

Mi imamo 1 blastocistu i 3 morule a fet planiramo početkom slijedeće godine ovisno o tome kad budem dobila  m. 
Dogovor je da nakon menstraucije u 12 mj.  1 ciklus pijem duphastone (15-25 dan) i onda se slijedeći (3dc) javljam na pregled.
Inače, imam pcos, cikluse od 30 do 90 dana i, kolko mi je poznato, ovulacije imam,  samo kaj mi folikularna faza traje jaaaaako dugo. 
Kaj se tiče sameg fet-a sve mi je velika nepoznanica....znam da, kao u svakom postupku, ima i rizika i uspjeha i da ne preostaje ništ drugo nego nadati se najboljemu..i jesti ciklu i ananas za bolji endometrij  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Meni su na VV svojevremeno odmrzavali 3 embrija i svi su preživjeli (trodnevni) i u Mb su mi dva puta odmrzavali po dvije blastice i preživjele. Znaći uspješnost odmrzavanja kod mene je bila 100 %. Ako su embriji bili dobri za zamrzavanje, bit će dobri i za odmrzavanje...pogotovo blastice i morule, bez brige.

----------


## hrki

Ruža82,draga i ja se isto bojim kako će proći odmrzavanje :Rolling Eyes: .Najviše zbog toga jer mi peti dan nismo imali ni jednu blastocistu,svih sedam je bilo u stadiju morula.Dvije su vraćene a ostalih 5 je zamrznuto.Ali opet se tiješim pa neće valjda baš sve propasti prilikom odmzavanja.Elen ja isto kao i ti počinjem sa duphastonima 1. dan nakon menstruacije u 12.mjesecu.Svima vama a i sebi želim da nam nova godina započne na najljepši mogući način za početak bilo bi dovoljno da stanice prežive odmrzavanje,pa uspješni transferi,pa velike beturine......

----------


## karla 1980

> Meni su na VV svojevremeno odmrzavali 3 embrija i svi su preživjeli (trodnevni) i u Mb su mi dva puta odmrzavali po dvije blastice i preživjele. Znaći uspješnost odmrzavanja kod mene je bila 100 %. Ako su embriji bili dobri za zamrzavanje, bit će dobri i za odmrzavanje...pogotovo blastice i morule, bez brige.


Hvala *amyx* za riječi koje daju vjetar u leđa.. to mi baš sada treba! Jučer sam poslala mail sestri Jasni (Mb) za termin FET-a. Nadamo se da će naše blastice preživjeti odmrzavanje.

*Vrci*, *elen*, *hrki*, *ruža82*, *bubekica* i sve ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno odmrzavanje.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala...
Neka nam svima ovu zimu smrzlici donesu srecu

----------


## bubekica

*karla* hvala! bit ce to jedna lijepa sezona snjegovica  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

ja sam već sad sama sebe uvjerila da bude FET dobitni, nekako mi se čini sad dok pogledam ova dva tjedna poslije punkcije (hiper, bolovi užasni, prehlada još gora)  i mislim si hvala bogu kaj nisu transferirali!!! 
dobro kaže Karla, baš su riječi cura koje su imale uspješno odmrzavanje pravi vjetar u leđa  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Karla,hvala i tebi puno,puno vibrica za uspješni FET

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala *amyx* za riječi koje daju vjetar u leđa.. to mi baš sada treba! Jučer sam poslala mail sestri Jasni (Mb) za termin FET-a. Nadamo se da će naše blastice preživjeti odmrzavanje.


*karla1980* ja o tome ni ne razmišljam, ja samo razmišljam koliko eskimića da vratimo, to sam preskočila  :Bouncing:

----------


## Vrci

Kada morate doci na prvi uzv za fet?

----------


## Brunaa

> Kada morate doci na prvi uzv za fet?


MB PRAKSA: 1 UZV zadnji dan ciklusa, 2 UZV na dan kad se utvrdi ovulacija i to je to.

----------


## Brunaa

> MB PRAKSA: 1 UZV zadnji dan ciklusa, 2 UZV na dan kad se utvrdi ovulacija i to je to.


Polupala sam lončiće malo: MB PRAKSA: 1 UZV zadnji dan *menstruacije*, 2 UZV na dan kad se utvrdi ovulacija i to je to

----------


## Vrci

Znači nema puno  :Smile: 

Samo što kod mene nema ovulacije, pa ćemo vidjeti... bliži se...

----------


## bubekica

meni je doktor rekao da dodjem 3.dc s muzem da potpisemo zahtjev za odmrzavanje i da mi da lijekove (estrofem pretpostavljam) i da se onda gledamo 12dc (tad je bila punkcija) dal je sve spremno i 17dc. transfer.

----------


## amyx

ja sam sve UZ obavljala u Zg i samo javljala u Mb, a kod njih sam išla samo na dan FET-a.

Ružo, ako si imala HS bolje da nisi imala transfer jer je organizam u šoku. Meni je dr rekao da su mi veće šanse za trudnoću u FET-u nego sa svježim embrijima...i bio je u pravu...

----------


## ruža82

Imala sam HS, ali u onom trenutku dok mi je dr potvrdio da neće biti transfera 100% sam bila malo tužna, ali sad nakon svega i sama vidim da je imao pravo jer će biti već šanse kad se tijelo odmori.

----------


## amyx

Uopče nemoj bit tužna zbog toga...meni je isto bilo koma prvi put, ali poslije sam bila sretna kad sam čula da nema transfera...
Da ostaneš trudna, HS se još pojačava pa ti onda u većini slučajeva ne gine bolnica

----------


## karla 1980

> *karla1980* ja o tome ni ne razmišljam, ja samo razmišljam koliko eskimića da vratimo, to sam preskočila


I ja razmišljam koliko eskimica da vratimo.. Mislim da ću jedan jer se strašno bojim blizanacke trudnoće.

----------


## amyx

*karla 1980* zašto se bojiš blizanačke trudnoće ???  Ja sam u 33 tt i hvala bogu sve je ok...uskoro očekujemo svoja dva anđela  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## karla 1980

> *karla 1980* zašto se bojiš blizanačke trudnoće ???  Ja sam u 33 tt i hvala bogu sve je ok...uskoro očekujemo svoja dva anđela


Draga *amyx* ja sam ti toliki panicar da mislim da mi se dogodi blizanaca trudnoca da bih nastetila svojim bebicama ogromnim brigom i razmišljanjima da li će sve do kraja biti OK. Mozda me ne razumijes ali to sam ja i ne mogu si pomoći.
Tebe čitam već neko vrijeme jer si imala FET u Mariboru (i mi cemo uskoro tamo po eskimica).
Drago mi je zbog tebe, želim ti svu sreću do kraja i skidam kapu za hrabrost.  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

čitam sve ove silne estrofeme,utriće.Ja sam nakon feta dobila injekciju od 2500jedinica i ništa više.Nema utrića,nema prije estrofema.Ako je ciklus redovan,čemu toliki hormoni

----------


## Brunaa

> čitam sve ove silne estrofeme,utriće.Ja sam nakon feta dobila injekciju od 2500jedinica i ništa više.Nema utrića,nema prije estrofema.Ako je ciklus redovan,čemu toliki hormoni


draga *pčelica2009* i mi smo imali FET u MB jučer, dobila sam samo pregnyl od 2.500 jedinica (ako se tako piše) i niš više. Ja već bila pripremila utriće kad ne treba ništa...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na estrofemu i decapeptylu za sad (2dc). Rekao dr da ćemo s utrićima početi na neki dan koji odredimo kao "ovulaciju", valjda po stanju endometrija

----------


## Brunaa

*vrci* možeš li mi molim te objasiti za što točno služi taj estrofem i decapeptyl?

----------


## Vrci

Estrofem je za debljanje endometrija.
Decapeptyl se inače koristi u postupcima za suspresiju, on smiruje jajnike. Ja imam PCOS i jako puno folikula, a nemam ovulacija. Dr se valjda boji da se neki od tih folikula ne pokrenu, pa očito zato suspresija

Namjerno nisam htjela previše ispitivati, malo sam "mozak na odmor" i radim što treba  :Cool:

----------


## Brunaa

> Namjerno nisam htjela previše ispitivati, malo sam "mozak na odmor" i radim što treba


Pametno! Meni je endometrij tanak bio, al kaže dr da ima trudnoća i s tanjim (na dan ovulacije mi je bio samo 7,9 mm).
Hvala ti na odgovorima!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da s FETom ima toliko raznih opcija priprema, više nego za stimulacije...

Nadam se da ćemo u novu godinu ući 2u1, ili barem neke od vas (ako već ja neću)

----------


## Brunaa

*Vrci*, barem 2u1, a možda i 3u1  :Very Happy: 
Prvi mi je FET pa mi je to sve novo...

----------


## Vrci

I meni je prvi FET, ali treći puta u mpo-kao i tebi (jedna stimulacija i jedna polustimulacija)

I moram priznati da me strah opet prolaziti kroz sve, ali bit će kako bude.

Imaš još što smrznutih ili?

----------


## Brunaa

Imamo još jednog eskimića, nadam se da nećemo tako brzo po njega. Gdje si ti u postupcima?

Mene nije strah, nego me nervira cijela organizacija posla, života...da bi otišla u postpak.

----------


## Vrci

Mi imamo samo ova 2, u IVF Centru.

Da, užas je zbrajati kad moraš na uzv, pa tablete, pa bolovanja... ali kad vidimo veliku betu, ne sumnjam da ćemo sve zaboraviti

----------


## Brunaa

ako doživim da vidim betu, vjerovatno će se ovaj strah zamjeniti nekim drugim, kao što je *Kyra* negdje napisala... obzirom da u prvom postupku nisam ni dočekala betu, u ovom bi je barem htjela dočekati.

MM će poluditi sa mnom, ja već razvijam plan gdje i kad u drugi stimulirani postupak  :štrika:

----------


## Vrci

FET-ovke moje, gdje ste? Kako napredujete?

Htjela sam pitati, kakve su vam bile debljine endometrija pred fet?

----------


## ruža82

Vrci, još je daleko 2 mjesec za moj FET, ali mogu reči da sam iznenađena jer sam jučer bila kod svog ginića na UZV, bio mi je 14dc (ciklus poslije stimulacije) . jajnici su ko da nije ni bilo stimulacije a kamoli hiperstimulacije, ali mi je endo 7mm. moj je inače uvijek debeo i sad mi nije jasno odkud sad to. već mi je par puta doktor otkazao stimulaciju zbog predebelog endo...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na 9dc imala sam oko 10mm endometrij. Dr nije nista komentirao da ce biti predebeli, bio je ugodno iznenaden i kaze da je super

----------


## dino84

Da vam se i ja pridružim. Čekam FET u 2. mjesecu, imam 2 blastice zamrznute. Sad mi se to čini jako daleko, ali nadam se da će mi vrijeme brzo proći. Kod mene je problem jer nemam ovulaciju pa ćemo ju izazvati klomifenima. Pošto ne reagiram baš dobro na klomifene, zanima me što će biti ako ne uspijemo izazvati ovulaciju? Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Vrci

Ja nemam ovulacije,ali mi ju dr niti ne izaziva. A po drugim upisima tu,nisam jedina tako.

Kao sto sam pisala,od 2-8dc sam uzimala decapeptyl da smire jajnike, i estrofem za debljanje endometrija. Kada dr procijeni da je endometrij ok, krecem s utricima i 5.dan je transfer (jer su smrznute blastice). Prvi dan utrica ce glumiti "ovulaciju"

----------


## bubekica

Vrci, takav je protokol za fet i na vv....

----------


## Vrci

Ima li netko iskustva s time koliko se mirovanja/biti doma a ne na poslu preporucuje nakon fet-a?

----------


## Moe

> Ima li netko iskustva s time koliko se mirovanja/biti doma a ne na poslu preporucuje nakon fet-a?


Nemam iskustva, ali pretpostavljam jednako kao i nakon običnog transfera - sve ovisi kako se ti osjećaš i što doktor preporuča. Neki misle da se treba preležati sve do beta testa, a neki samo uzmu pauzu na poslu da odu na transfer, i kasnije se vrate na posao  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja ne znam da li da se idući dan vraćam raditi, ili da još i njega uzmem slobodno. Pitat ću doktora kad dođem do toga pa da vidim što on kaže

Zadnji puta je preporučio 3-4 dana mirovanja, kao za implantaciju...

----------


## Moe

Ja bih osobno napravila kako doktor kaže. A i da kaže da ne treba ležati bi se opet potrudila mirovati ta 3-4 dana  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

ne znam kakav primjer dajem, dobar ili los, al da i ovdje napišem-nisam mirovala ni sekunde nakon transfera, znam dosta trudnica koje nisu, al to je zaista po vlastitom osjecaju, koliko sam shvatila ovdje vecima dr-a preporucuje mirovanje par dana, vani savjetuju sve normalno, al umjereno, bez naprezanja, sve ovisi o tome kakav posao radite

----------


## Vrci

Ma više mi je to što bih doma bila malo u krevetu, malo odmora. Na poslu je sjedi-hodaj-sjedi-idi nekud (iako je uredski), i dosta bude stresa. Nisam pametna stvarno...
Ako je mirovanje zbog jajnika (kod stimulacije) onda mi sad to ne treba, ako je zbog implantacije, možda je bolje par dana smiriti

I da, dr je oduševljen endometrijem, nisam pitala koliko je, ali dosta  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

onda bjezi s posla ako je stres, ako ti se ne radi-nemoj, meni se radilo :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Od 6.mj nije bio mjesec kada sam cijeli bila na poslu, stalno ili godišnji ili bolovanje. Divan sam radnik :D

Vidjet ću s doktorom, pa što bude. Zapravo moram priznati da je jako lijepo u tom postupku za FET, nema pikanja, čestih uzv i svega..

----------


## Brunaa

> FET-ovke moje, gdje ste? Kako napredujete?
> 
> Htjela sam pitati, kakve su vam bile debljine endometrija pred fet?


draga *Vrci* ne napredujemo, gospođica opet preduhitrila betu. Meni je bio 8 zarez nešto na dan ovulacije, malo tanji, ali po riječima dr ništa zabrinjavajuće... Sretno ti!!!!

Kod mene je neuspjeh FET-a 100% (1 FET, 1 neuspjeh). Mirovala nisam uopće, ponašala sam se baš normalno, a takva je i preporuka u MB.

----------


## Vrci

Ajme jako mi je zao...

----------


## smarija

Brunaa jako mi je zao  :Love:  ,jel' ti ciklus bas krenuo

----------


## Brunaa

*smarija* jeste, prije bete. Ostale fetovke kakva je situacija kod vas?

----------


## Vrci

E curke, kako sa seksom prije fet-a? Jel vam dr rekao što da bi se trebali sudržati nekoliko dana prije? Ja zaboravila pitati...

----------


## alma_itd

Sex prije FET-a nije kontraindiciran :Very Happy:  ,ali nakon FET-a bi se trebalo malo suzdrzavati na pocetku trudnoce zbog kontrakcija maternice prilikom orgazma. Neki se suzdrzavaju do iza poroda  :Embarassed:  :štrika:

----------


## Vrci

Ma nakon transfera niti ne mislim. Ali prije se mora...  :Very Happy:

----------


## smarija

Brunaa stvarno mi je zao sto se opet isto zavrsilo valjda ce i kod nas jednom da uspije,u svakom slucaju puno srece ti zelim  :Smile: 

Vrci sto se mora nije tesko,tako kazu  :lool:

----------


## amyx

> čitam sve ove silne estrofeme,utriće.Ja sam nakon feta dobila injekciju od 2500jedinica i ništa više.Nema utrića,nema prije estrofema.Ako je ciklus redovan,čemu toliki hormoni


Ne treba nikakvih hormona AKO je ciklus redovan...kod većine kaj tu pišu, tako i kod mene ciklusa bez hormona uopče nema tako da...

----------


## karla 1980

> Ne treba nikakvih hormona AKO je ciklus redovan...kod većine kaj tu pišu, tako i kod mene ciklusa bez hormona uopče nema tako da...


Cure, pa zar ne idu i kod FET-a utrići nakon transfera?

*Brunaa* žao mi je jako  :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

> draga *pčelica2009* i mi smo imali FET u MB jučer, dobila sam samo pregnyl od 2.500 jedinica (ako se tako piše) i niš više. Ja već bila pripremila utriće kad ne treba ništa...


Ma ovo sam htjela citirati.. Utrići nakon transfera kod FET-a?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da bi trebali, pa to je normalno nakon svakog transfera, što ne?

----------


## Moe

Nemojte me držati za riječ... al mislim da sam pročitala da hormonske stimulacije u MPO poremete prirodnu prozivodnju progesterona potrebnu za trudnoću u samom startu, pa onda dobijemo Utrogestane da poprave tu situaciju.
E sad - ako idete na FET - niste imale stimulaciju - valjda onda zato nema Utrogestana.
Ispričavam se ako širim krive informacije, tako mi je nekako ostalo u sjećanju teorija oko Utrogestana...
Nije li najbolje da pitate liječnika zašto nema Utrogestana? 
I onda kažete svima nama  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

Pa i ja mislim da idu poslije svakog transfera ali vidim da je Brunaa napisala da je pripremila utriće a nisu joj trebali, tako sam ja shvatila njezin post koji sam citirala.

----------


## karla 1980

> Nemojte me držati za riječ... al mislim da sam pročitala da hormonske stimulacije u MPO poremete prirodnu prozivodnju progesterona potrebnu za trudnoću u samom startu, pa onda dobijemo Utrogestane da poprave tu situaciju.
> E sad - ako idete na FET - niste imale stimulaciju - valjda onda zato nema Utrogestana.
> Ispričavam se ako širim krive informacije, tako mi je nekako ostalo u sjećanju teorija oko Utrogestana...
> Nije li najbolje da pitate liječnika zašto nema Utrogestana? 
> I onda kažete svima nama



Hvala za info. 
Naravno da ću pitati ali u 2.mj. kada idem na FET.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja mislim da je u pitanju punkcija jer ne dolazi do prave ovulacije tj.jajašca ne puknu (a u fetu se to čeka) več se ispunktiraju pa jajnici ne šalju hipofizi signal da je došlo do ovulacije i da može početi sa proizvodnjom progesterona.Zato u stimuliranom utrići a u fetu ne.Mislim da je to to.

----------


## bubekica

nakon punkcije ne dolazi do normalnog razvoja zutog tijela (nastaje iz prsnulog folikula) koje luci progesteron pa je lucenje progesterona oslabljeno i zato se daje utrogestan. kod feta postoje 2 slucaja:
1) postoje prirodne ovulacije - ceka se ovulacija, onoliko koliko su stari embriji toliko nakon ovulacije se vracaju u maternicu, nema potrebe za davanjem utrogestana jer postoji prirodno zuto tijelo koje luci progesteron, ali koliko vidim, mnogi lijecnici ipak daju utrogestan kako bi "podebljali" funkciju utrogestana
2) nema ovulacije
a) ovulacija se stimulira klomifenom - nastavak kao da ima ovulacije
b) od pocetka ciklusa se daje estrofem (estrogen koji sluzi debljanju endometrija) i kada endomtrij bude dovoljno debeo taj dan se odredjuje kao dan ovulacije, zapocinje se s uzimanjem utrogestana i transfer je onoliko dana kasnije koliko su stari embriji.
ako sam u necem u krivu, neka me netko ispravi.

----------


## amyx

U Mb je praksa da ne daju ništa ako je prirodan ciklus, tj. ako je FET nakon ovulacije. U Hr se daaje nakon svakog transfera.

----------


## hrki

Pozdrav drage moje fetovke!Eto ja još 7 dana pijem utrogestane,čekam da dođe M i treći dan krećem put VV.Jedva čekam  :Klap: ,kakva je situacija kod vas?

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* i ja imam dobre vijesti! bila sam danas u pratnji mm na vv (isao je k dr.p.) pa smo isli rijestiti zahtjev za odmrzavanje jer mm nece biti u vrijeme kad cemo kretati, tj. kad smo trebali kretati u postupak (a moramo oboje potpisati) i rekao je dr. a. da dodjem iduci ciklus, iako sam mislila da cu tek krajem veljace. tako daaaa... meni je danas 18.dc, racunam da ce m doci za 10ak dana i onda sam 3dc. gore  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Bubi super :Very Happy:  možda i zajedno krenemo.Imam jedno pitanje meni su embriji zamrznuti 2+2+1 dali se odmrzavaju svi embriji ili samo ovako kako su zamrznuti npr.samo 2?

----------


## elen

cure drage! evo i mene.. još 6 dana pijem duphastone, čekam m. , 3dc pregled i ako bude sve ok. krećemo!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Super Elen :Very Happy:  , znači sve smo tu negdje

----------


## bubekica

da, bas smo se fino poslozile! meni su smrznuti 3+3 i odmrzavat ce jednu slamcicu s 3 komada. kaj sam ja jedina sa smrznutima 3+3?  :Sad:  koliko znam NE odmrzavaju se svi odjednom, mislim da ce ti odmrznuti 2, eventualno ako ta 2 ne prezive, onda jos onaj 1, a u najgorem scenariju (pljuc-pljuc da ne copram) jos ona 2.

----------


## Moe

Meni se čini da sam čula/čitala da se odmrzavaju svi iz jedne slamčice.. 
Baš sam se pitala - čak i da su samo 2 zamrznuta i oba prežive odmrzavanje, što nije nemoguće - a ja želim samo jedan vratiti.. što bude onda s drugim? Koliko znam - ne može se ponovno zamrzavati.
Ili u slučaju gdje su 3 zajedno zamrznuta? 
A svi mahom zamrzavaju po 2, a vidim neki i 3 zajedno. 
U čemu je kvaka da ne zamrzavaju 1 po 1? Zna li netko? Skupi materijali? Očekivanje da ih samo 50% preživljava odmrzavanje? Ima li netko da je uspio na inzistiranje zamrznuti 1 po 1?

(Ja imam drugačiju situaciju - nazvala bih to sretnom okolnosti - jer bih i išla na vraćanje samo 1 embrija. Imamo 2 _pingvina_, ali svaki odvojeno - 5. i 6. dana, tako su bili spremni. Dogovor je - danas sutra - kada se odlučimo na FET - možemo dogovoriti transfer npr u 10 ujutro... mislim da treba 2 sata da se odmrzne. U slučaju da prvi kojeg odmrzavaju ne preživi - onda u tom istom danu stignemo odmrznuti i transferirati drugi, valjda će on preživjeti. Po statistici bi trebao  :Smile: )

----------


## Vrci

Nekad smrzavaju po 3 bas zato sto ne moraju svi prezivjeti odmrzavanje. Pogotovo ako i prije smrzavanja nisu skroz vrhunski

Evo ja potvrdujem tu da moj FET nije uspio. Nemam vise smrzlica, idemo dalje

----------


## bubekica

meni je biologinja rekla da smrzavaju po 3 kako bi imali vece sanse da prilikom odmrzavanja imaju 2 za vratiti (mi bas zelimo da vrate 2). pretpostavljam da bi bilo idealno smrzavati po jedan u slamku, ali imam blagi osjecaj da se to ne radi iz financijskih razloga.

----------


## mare41

znam za slučaj (vani) da su bila 3 skupa zamrznuta, svi odmrznuti uspješno, dva vraćena, a treći ponovo zamrznut (vitrifikacijom), e sad, to nije uobičajeno, i da napomenem-i taj treći naknadno je vraćen-sve bez trudnoće
mislim da ako neko nije spreman na višeplodnu (gemine) trudnoću da bi ipak trebalo tražit da zamrzavaju po jedan...
stalno napominjem-ako u svježem ili u fet-u niste spremni na blizanačku trudnožu-ne vraćajte dva dobra embrija!

----------


## bubekica

ja sam bas pitala kako to da nije 2+2+2 i dal je to bolje za mene pa mi je biologinja objasnila ovako kako sam napisala. eh sad, ak su ih istrenirali da muljaju jer nemaju love, ne znam, ali ima curki s vv koje imaju 2+2+2 pa valjda nije da stede samo na meni  :Smile:  ocito postoje neki razlozi koje mi u tom trenutku ne znamo (kvaliteta embrija, statistika i sl).

----------


## ljube

Teško je raspravljati zašto su nekome zamrznuli 1, 2 ili 3 u kapilarici jer kriteriji zamrzavanja kod nas nisu jedinstveni. Da li je zamrznuto sve što se još dijeli 5. dan, da li su u nekom centru zamrznute samo blastice s ocjenom AAA ili AAB (npr. mariborski kriterij) ili zamrzavaju i blastice BBB koje imaju 12% šanse za implantaciju, blastice BCB, BCC, CCB ili CCC kvalitete, mi to ne znamo,a pretpostavljam da nikome na otpusnom pismu to nisu niti naveli. Tek kada bi znali kvalitetu toga što je zamrznuto (ne opisnim ocjenama tipa odličan, malo lošiji i tak-tak) mogli bi i uspoređivati.

----------


## mare41

nekvalitetne, tj. loše bez šanse da prežive ne bi trebali uopće zamrzavati....

----------


## bubekica

meni na otpustom pise samo 6 embrija u krioprezervaciji, cak ne pise ni da je rijec o blastocistama. budem ja biologinju ispilala da mi kaze kvalitetu, ipak smo si kolegice  :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

> Evo ja potvrdujem tu da moj FET nije uspio. Nemam vise smrzlica, idemo dalje


Uh, promaklo mi je da si ovo napisala na drugoj temi. Žao mi je  :Love: 
Koliko smrzlića je bilo transferirano? 3dnevni? Ili 5dnevni?




> meni je biologinja rekla da smrzavaju po 3 kako bi imali vece sanse da prilikom odmrzavanja imaju 2 za vratiti (mi bas zelimo da vrate 2). pretpostavljam da bi bilo idealno smrzavati po jedan u slamku, ali imam blagi osjecaj da se to ne radi iz financijskih razloga.


Javi ako saznaš što od kolegice biologice  :Smile: 
Nije da te želim plašiti, ali što ćete ako prežive sva 3 odmrzavanje? Ajd se baš raspitaj kad budeš išla na FET (ideš uskoro, jel tako?), jel kod onih koji nikako ne bi htjeli blizanačke trudnoće moguće zamrznuti po 1 embrij? (thnx)
Jesam li dobro shvatila da ti imaš zamrznuto 3 + 3 blastociste?




> mislim da ako neko nije spreman na višeplodnu (gemine) trudnoću da bi ipak trebalo tražit da zamrzavaju po jedan...
> stalno napominjem-ako u svježem ili u fet-u niste spremni na blizanačku trudnožu-ne vraćajte dva dobra embrija!


Slažem se!





> Teško je raspravljati zašto su nekome zamrznuli 1, 2 ili 3 u kapilarici jer kriteriji zamrzavanja kod nas nisu jedinstveni. Da li je zamrznuto sve što se još dijeli 5. dan, da li su u nekom centru zamrznute samo blastice s ocjenom AAA ili AAB (npr. mariborski kriterij) ili zamrzavaju i blastice BBB koje imaju 12% šanse za implantaciju, blastice BCB, BCC, CCB ili CCC kvalitete, mi to ne znamo,a pretpostavljam da nikome na otpusnom pismu to nisu niti naveli. Tek kada bi znali kvalitetu toga što je zamrznuto (ne opisnim ocjenama tipa odličan, malo lošiji i tak-tak) mogli bi i uspoređivati.


Sad si me baš zainteresirala. Probat ću jednom saznati taj info i o svojim smrzlićima  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Javi ako saznaš što od kolegice biologice 
> Nije da te želim plašiti, ali što ćete ako prežive sva 3 odmrzavanje? Ajd se baš raspitaj kad budeš išla na FET (ideš uskoro, jel tako?), jel kod onih koji nikako ne bi htjeli blizanačke trudnoće moguće zamrznuti po 1 embrij? (thnx)
> Jesam li dobro shvatila da ti imaš zamrznuto 3 + 3 blastociste?


tako je, imam 3+3 blastociste, po rijecima doktora i biologa - svih 6 je odlicne kvalitete. na dan transfera je bilo 8 embrija (od 10 jajnih stanica, 8 ih se oplodilo i svih 8 se lijepo razvijalo), svi na granici morula/blastocista. stavili su me zanji za transfer jer su cekali prva 2 embrija koji ce se najbrze podijelit. sve ostalo su smrznuli. sad je pitanje koliko je njih prava prava blastocista, koje su kvalitete i sl.
pretpostavljam da su pakirali 2 bolja i jedan losiji, kolikogod su mogli od tih 6 izabrati 2 losija. na fet idem za cca mjesec dana (5.2. bi trebao biti transfer) pa cemo vidjeti. ni meni se bas ne svidja ideja da sva 3 prezive odmrzavanje i da se jedan sasvim zdrav baci. podsjeti me jos sto tocno zelis da ih pitam kad se taj datum priblizi  :Smile:  nisam stara, al sam senilna.

----------


## elen

mi imamo 4 pahiljice; 1 blastocistu i 3 morule i smrznute su svaka posebno. zbog mojeg općenitog zdravstvenog stanja višeplodna trudnoća bi bila preprepreopasna i za mene i za bebe.ja predložila, a doktorica i biologica su se složile bez ikakvih problema.s time nam je možda smanjena uspješnost fet-a ali ne razmišljam previše o tome...dogovor je da ako prva ne preživi odmrzavanje odmah isti dan odmrzavaju drugu.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala 2 blastice, jedna kazu da se bila odmrzla kako su htjeli. Druga je nakon odmrzavanja bila losija.
Koliko su mi rekli prije smrzavanja, onda nije bila takva razlika, blastice su bile jednako dobre

----------


## pipi73

> Ja sam imala 2 blastice, jedna kazu da se bila odmrzla kako su htjeli. Druga je nakon odmrzavanja bila losija.
> Koliko su mi rekli prije smrzavanja, onda nije bila takva razlika, blastice su bile jednako dobre


I kod mene...zamrzli su 7 savrsenih...4 su propale pri odmrzavanju...2 su vratili...jedna je trebala da se ponovo zamrzne ali je sutradan stala u razvoju tako da nista nije bilo od nje....

----------


## bubekica

znaci moguce je ponovno zamrzavanje. ima li netko iskustva s tim, ako da, u kojoj klinici?

----------


## pipi73

U Pronatalu u Pragu znam da rade...

----------


## barbi26

ja sam baš razgovarala s dr L. o tome, rekao je da takvi embriji imaju male šanse za impl. (previše su izmučeni) i da se po njemu to ne isplati raditi. iako on ima jaku grižnju zbog svega što mora baciti

----------


## dixi 70

Cure,da li vama ovih dana sestra Jasna odgovara na mejl,jer mi smo trebali u januaru na FET ali od 25.12. niko mi ne odgovara na mejl,pa smo sad morali odgoditi FET za februar?
I recite mi molim vas kako znate da li su vam zamrznute sve blastice skupa ili odvojeno jer kod mene na otpusnom pismu to ne piše?

----------


## ruža82

Dixi70 možda da ovo prvo pitanje postaviš na temi Potp. u Češkoj (ak se ne varam),  a ovo drugo bi se trebalo saznati od biologa, kad se ide na razgovor.

----------


## Mali Mimi

dixi jesi joj probala poslati poruku na mob mi smo tako kontaktirale jer mi isto nije odgovarala baš redovito?
Da to je stvarno malo glupo kad je netko na godišnjem a o njemu ovisi tvoj slučaj
Mislim da ti u Mariboru ne zamrzavaju sve skupa obično to bude 1-2 blastice ali to možeš pitati sestru nek ti provjeri kad stupite u kontakt

----------


## ruža82

> Dixi70 možda da ovo prvo pitanje postaviš na temi Potp. u Češkoj (ak se ne varam),  a ovo drugo bi se trebalo saznati od biologa, kad se ide na razgovor.


 a varam se  :Embarassed:

----------


## mag

dixi,
ja sam taman sa FETa,kontaktirala sam je meilom,ali sam i zvala,Jasna bila na godisnjem,ali mi odgovorila na poziv,iako je bila doma,kaze da k
ontrolira sve meilove doma i obavjestava kliniku,i to sve funkcionira,i ja sam se bojala,jer sam radila sve oko nove godine,medjutim,sve o.k.

posalji meil na obe adrese,ali zovni i u kliniku ,i obavjesti,

----------


## dixi 70

> dixi,
> ja sam taman sa FETa,kontaktirala sam je meilom,ali sam i zvala,Jasna bila na godisnjem,ali mi odgovorila na poziv,iako je bila doma,kaze da k
> ontrolira sve meilove doma i obavjestava kliniku,i to sve funkcionira,i ja sam se bojala,jer sam radila sve oko nove godine,medjutim,sve o.k.
> 
> posalji meil na obe adrese,ali zovni i u kliniku ,i obavjesti,


Hvala vam!Sad mi je kasno za januar ali ću joj pisati na obe adrese za februar.

----------


## hrki

Curke moje ,moja menstruacija je malo uranila i ja sam po ovom snijegu krenula po svoje smrzliće  :Yes: . Od danas počinjem sa estrofemom i 26.01. sam ponovo gore na uzv. Želim vam da mi se ubrzo pridružite  :Klap: .

----------


## dixi 70

> Curke moje ,moja menstruacija je malo uranila i ja sam po ovom snijegu krenula po svoje smrzliće . Od danas počinjem sa estrofemom i 26.01. sam ponovo gore na uzv. Želim vam da mi se ubrzo pridružite .


Hrki
a zašto si išla u MB na ultrazvuk,zar nisi to mogla obaviti kod svog doktora  pa njima javiš rezultate?
I zašto estrofem,je li jako tanak endometrijum?Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Hrki
> a zašto si išla u MB na ultrazvuk,zar nisi to mogla obaviti kod svog doktora  pa njima javiš rezultate?
> I zašto estrofem,je li jako tanak endometrijum?Sretno!


Draga ja ti ne idem na postupak u MB nego u Zagreb na VV tu sam bila na uzv.

----------


## dixi 70

> Draga ja ti ne idem na postupak u MB nego u Zagreb na VV tu sam bila na uzv.


A tako znači,pa zato te pitam,kad si napisala išli smo gore,mislila sam gore u Maribor.

----------


## bubekica

pitanje za cure s anovulacijom (po mogucnosti s vv):
na 3dc. se pocinje s estrofemom, kad je onda iduci pregled? kako se onda racuna kad ce biti transfer? znam otprilike, htjela bih detalje  :Smile:

----------


## elen

pozdrav svima! evo i mi smo krenuli po naše pahuljice  :Smile:  
u petak (18.1.) mi je bio 3dc, bila sam na pregledu, dobila estrofemom i slijedeći uzv. je isto u petak, 25.01. (10 dc). ne znam kad bi mogao biti transfer, sve ovisi o endometriju..više budem znala na slijedećem pregledu.

----------


## bubekica

*elen*  :fige:  i javi kaj vele na 10dc., bas sam znatizeljna.

----------


## elen

fala bubekica :Heart:  defitinovni budem javila razvoj situacije! pozzzz svima!

----------


## ruža82

FET-ovke moje, zanima me da li je moguće da se FET odgodi, evo recimo meni se stimulacija znala odgađati zbog predebelog endometrija i jer mi je menga bila "čudna" pa nismo dobro mogli odrediti 1dc. da li takvo nešto ima utjecaj i na FET??

----------


## elen

pozdrav svima! mi smo obavili pregled...endometrij se deblja (danas je 9,8 mm), nastavljam sa estrofemom + utrogestani. transfer je u srijedu..(naravno, ako bu sve ok. s odmrzavanjem)..  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Elen i kako je prošlo???
evo ja sam od jučer na estrofemu, kontrola 8.2 i onda valjda krećemo s utrićima.

----------


## Argente

Dižem temu da edina vidi, a usput i da se pohvalim kako imam jednog malog dječačića iz FET-a  :Smile:  nakon 3 svježa transfera, prvi FET upalio.

----------


## Bluebella

i moj dečkić kojeg svaki dan očekujem je iz FET-a  :Very Happy:

----------


## edina

koliko ste imali embria za transfer.  ja imam samo jedan za fet-a.  ivf mi je uspio iz prvog pokusaja i dobila sam sina prije 7 sedmica.  sad bi ubrzo jos jednu bebu.

----------


## Argente

ja dva, jedan bolji jedan gori
(blastociste)

----------


## Bluebella

i kod mene isto kao i kod Argente. dva embrija (morule) jedan odličan, drugi lošiji.

----------


## edina

danas sam bila kod doktora.rekao je da mogu transfer da radim u januaru. nadam se uspjehu jer imam samo jedan embrio za transfer.

----------


## Brunaa

Drage FET-ovke, iskusne i manje iskusne, imam pitanje u svezi izračuna dana FET-a.
Npr. ako imam zamrznute blastociste, i oulaciju utvrdim npr. danas 1.12.2013.g., da li danas računam kao nulti dan (tj.kao dan punkcije), a
02.12.13. - 1d
03.12.13. - 2d
04.12.13. - 3d
05.12.13. - 4d
06.12.13. - 5d - dan kada bi trebao biti FET?
Ili FET treba biti 07.12.13.?

----------


## bubekica

Dan ovulacije je dan punkcije, tako je. Ako je danas ovulacija, fet je 6.12.

----------


## Argente

Treba biti 6.12.

_edit:_ Sad vidim da je bubekica već odgovorila, pa da budem konstruktivna, postavit ću pitanje: a što ako je embrij bio malo sporiji u razvoju, pa je do blastica došlo tek 6.dan? Onda se isto vraća 5 dan po ovulaciji u FET ciklusu, jer je endometrij tada spreman za prihvat, ili?

----------


## Brunaa

> Dan ovulacije je dan punkcije, tako je. Ako je danas ovulacija, fet je 6.12.


Hvala *bubekice*, i ja sam tako računala, al zadnji put u MB nisu mi računali tako, nego kao u ovom slučaju gore da je FET 07.12., što mi je čudno bilo, poslala im upit mailom, samo kratko odgovorili da to treba biti tada. Baš ću vidjeti idući put kako budu sračunali.

----------


## Brunaa

> Treba biti 6.12.
> 
> _edit:_ Sad vidim da je bubekica već odgovorila, pa da budem konstruktivna, postavit ću pitanje: a što ako je embrij bio malo sporiji u razvoju, pa je do blastica došlo tek 6.dan? Onda se isto vraća 5 dan po ovulaciji u FET ciklusu, jer je endometrij tada spreman za prihvat, ili?


Sad tek vidim tvoj post Argente, dakle, kao što sam bubekici odgovorila, prošli put u MB meni je blastica vraćena 6d.

----------


## bubekica

Argente ja bih rekla da. Treba rijecanke pitat, koliko sam skuzila jedino oni cekaju 6d blastice.

----------


## suzy.s

na kbc RI ako je blastica od šestog dana vraća se peti dan , zato jer se sporije razvijala !!! znam iz iskustva !

----------


## Argente

Hvala suzy!
Brunaa, eto tek mi sad nije jasno zašto se petodnevni embriji u MB vraćaju šesti dan  :Smile:  Ajde pitaj ih zašto rade tako pa nam javi. I  :fige:

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala suzy!
> Brunaa, eto tek mi sad nije jasno zašto se petodnevni embriji u MB vraćaju šesti dan  Ajde pitaj ih zašto rade tako pa nam javi. I


*Argente*, ovaj put su mi izračunali točno kako smo naglasili u primjeru iznad, dakle 5-i dan. E sad ću ih pitati šta je bio razlog na prošlom FET-u da se blastice vrate 6-i dan. Iako sad to nije bitno...

----------


## riba76

Vjerojatno off topic,al ne znam gdje da pitam pa evo:
U stimuliranom ciklusu dođe se do 5-dnevnih blastica.
U tom istom ciklusu je ovulacija 12.dan i blastice su vraćene 17.dan
U ciklusu kad je fet,blastice iz stimuliranog ciklusa se moraju vratiti kad su "nastale"odnosno vraćene u tom stimuliranom ciklusu,dakle 17.dan?
U fet ciklusu je ovulacija mogla biti koji dan ranije/kasnije/nije je bilo,odn.nije se o tom vodila briga.
Vraćaju li se blastice uvijek sukladno danu iz ciklusa u kojem su nastale?
Thanx

----------


## sanjam

Koliko ja znam, blastice se vracaju 5. dan od ovulacije, neovisno koji dan je ovulacija u tom ciklusu kad se smrzlici vracaju...tako je bar bilo kod mene.

----------


## riba76

Kad sam u postupku bila kod privatnika,receno mi je da se moraju vratiti isti dan kad su i nastale.
Na vv recimo mi je također rečeno da ovulacija nije bitna,vraćene su mi isti dan kad su nastale,gledali su mi samo endonetrij.
Malo sam zbunjena..

----------


## sanjam

Tako je, vracaju se onaj dan kada su nastale, npr. 5 dan od ovulacije neovisno koji dan u tom ciklusu je ovulacija.

----------


## riba76

Thanx

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Da ne otvaram novu temu, nadovezat ću se ovdje. 
Išla sam se raspitati za FET. Rekli su mi da da vraćaju sve što mogu (tj. onoliko koliko zakon dopušta, a dopušta 2). Već imam dvoje djece. Razmišljala sam o trećem, ali pomisao na još jedan par blizanaca mi je SF (iz više razloga). U takvim okolnostima, ne znam hoću li uopće otići na FET. :Unsure:  Dok važem odluku, voljela bih čuti vaša iskustva s FET-om (broj embrija kvaliteta i rezultati). Dobro bi došle i statistike o stopi trudnoća iz FET-a, s naglaskom na višeplodne (neki link). Imate li kakve spoznaje ili iskustva s embrijima zamrznutim 6. dan?  Tražila sam korisne info i našla nekoliko priča tipa: vraćene dvije blastociste, rođene trojke. Eh. Tu mogućnost tek nisam uzela u obzir. (Ok, znam da nije česta.) Dr. me uvjerava da je mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće mala. Koliko mala? Što ja mogu očekivati od FET-a ako sam do prve (višeplodne) trudnoće došla iz prvog pokušaja ivf-a (i još sam bila na granici hiperstimulacije). Prešla sam dobnu granicu do koje se preporučuje transfer jednog embrija, no treba uzeti u obzir da su smrzlići od prije pet godina. I na kraju, kako funkcionira prijenos embrija iz klinike u kliniku? Ne znam ništa o tome. Na sto sam muka.   Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## bubekica

*pandora* TI odlucujes koliko ce embrija vratiti. podrzavam tvoju odluku da vratis samo jedan. Koliko imas smrznutih? znas li koliko ih je u slamcici i koje su kvalitete? u kojoj su klinici? gdje ih namjeravas prenijeti? slaba su iskustva sa smrzlicima 6. dan jer su rijetke klinike koje prakticiraju cekanje 6-og dana, vecina smrzava 5-i dan, samo blastociste, neki i morule. linkove nemam  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Koliko imaš smrznuto čega i u koliko slamki?
Ako je npr. jedna slamka sa 4 trodnevna, valjda se može dogovoriti da se odmrznu, sačeka do blastica i onda odluči? Možda dospije samo jedan pa ti odluka bude olakšana.
Ili su ovi šestodnevni tvoji?
Ili imaš petodnevne koje si mislila pustiti do šestog dana? To se, mislim, radi isključivo ako su na peti dan još morule, blastocista se šesti dan već počinje izlijegati pa to baš i nije idealno za transfer...dapače, čitala sam da se sumnja da iz oštećene blastociste (oštećene u manipulaciji) češće nastaju jednojajčani blizanci. Hm!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> TI odlucujes koliko ce embrija vratiti.


Da, tako bi trebalo biti i vjerojatno je u nekim normalnijim zemljama. Još se nadam da ću se moći dogovoriti, ali opet, otvoreno su mi rekli da ako npr. prežive 2 od 4 u svakom slučaju vraćaju 2. Vratili bi oni i više, ako bi imali što, ali eto, zakon ne dopušta. Mogu shvatiti da su liječnici traumatizirani agresivnom kampanjom koja se posljednjih godina vodila na ovu temu, ali teško mi je probaviti da je zaštita embrija važnija od zaštite ljudi, od prava žive, zdrave, rođene djece na isto takvu mamu. Moja prva trudnoća je bila uredna, a ipak sam neposredno prije i nakon poroda provela tri tjedna u bolnici. Rodila sam nedonoščad i srećom, zdrave su, ali trebalo je puno hodanja po doktorima da budemo sigurni u to. A moglo je vrlo lako ispasti i drugačije. Teško mi se pomiriti s tim da nemam drugog izbora nego njih i sebe izložiti riziku ili dići ruke od svega. 
Ne znam kvalitetu embrija, znam samo da su zamrznuti šesti dan. Svježi transfer je napravljen peti dan. Sjećam se da je u isto vrijeme u postupku bila još jedna pacijentica s jako puno js/embrija, kojoj nisu mogli napraviti transfer zbog hs pa su mi u labu rekli da će njezini embriji imati prioritet kod zamrzavanja, a meni da će zamrznuti kad/ako/koliko stignu. Tako sam došla na red tek šesti dan. Dr. je odmahivao rukom na taj 6. dan (u smislu malih šansi) ali ja sam po stranim forumima našla da ima i takvih trudnoća. Zato sam i postavila pitanje ovdje, u nadi da netko ima konkretnih iskustava ili zna više o ovoj temi. To bi mi pomoglo u odluci.
Argente, bilo bi super kad bi se zvijezde tako posložile da se mogu izbjeći teške odluke i rizici.

----------


## Konfuzija

> blastocista se šesti dan već počinje izlijegati pa to baš i nije idealno za transfer...dapače, čitala sam da se sumnja da iz oštećene blastociste (oštećene u manipulaciji) češće nastaju jednojajčani blizanci. Hm!


Prvi put čujem da hatching blastocyst nije idealna za transfer, ja sam zadnjem transferu imala jednu takvu (5. dan) i dr. i biologica su bili oduševljeni. Navodno je stopa implantacije takve blastociste koja se izliježe oko 70%. Blastocista je općenito podložnija oštećenjima pri transferu i točno je da se tada može podijeliti da bi nastali jednojajčani blizanci.

----------


## Inesz

Pandora,
neka  se nitko ne usudi odlučivati u tvoje ime koliko će embrija transferirati. na temelju čega bi te prisilno napravili transfer više embrija? na temelju njihovih uvjerenja? 

otiđi još jednom na konzultacije prije fet-a, jasno argumentiraj svoje zahtjeve i budi odlučna.

----------


## Vrci

Jedini je problem oko toga je da, ako odmrzavanje prežive 2 od 4, a ti vratiš 1, jedna blastica se mora baciti/uništiti. Jer mislim da ju ne mogu opet smrznuti. (recimo ovo mi malo spada u onu temu o prizivu savjesti - što ako biolog ne želi baciti takve blastice)
U svakom slučaju par bi trebao biti taj koji daje zadnju riječ u svemu, nadam se da je tako

----------


## frka

je, Vrci, a što ako se odmrznu 4 i sve 4 prežive, a zakon dozvoljava transfer max 2? što će onda s tim prizivom savjesti? (znam da je to unlikely, ali ipak mogućnost postoji).

nitko vas ne može natjerati na transfer više embrija - vi ste ti koji odlučuju i ne dajte se smesti. ja bih se nakon svega što smo prosli u trudnoći odlučila na transfer više od 1 samo nakon valjda 10 neuspješnih SET-ova. da mi je trudnoća bila višeplodna...uf... neću ni razmišljati o tome. a PAM ima iza sebe prijevremeni porod i, na sreću, zdravu djecu. vrlo lako je moglo biti drugačije.

----------


## Vrci

Da, to mi uopće nije palo na pamet, da su smrzavane po 4... Kako to da onda tako smrzavaju kad ima poslije ograničenje vraćanja? Onda bi mi bilo logično da u slamku uvijek idu po 2...

----------


## Kadauna

uf moja PAM, samo da znas.... cesto sam te se sjetila ovih godina  :Smile: ) a upoznale smo se davno na Bundeku, ti tad trudna s curicama, sad mi je drago citati da zelite ici na sljedecu trudnocu. 

Ono sto se sad pokazuje - a ja cu napisati javno - jeste da su zamrzavali sve i svasta na Vuku gdje si bila pacijentica, Lana tad zbog nedostatka vremena (valjda) je tako radila i znala stavljati i po 4, 5 i cak 6 embrija u jednu slamcicu....... 

Prijenos embrija s Vuka u drugu kliniku nije problem, osim koliko znam u IVF centar jer je dugo bio registriran kao d.o.o. a ne kao poliklinika pa je tu bilo problema, koliko sam cula. No nisam sigurna da je IVF centra u medjuvremenu postao registrirana zdravstvena ustanova = poliklinika pa bi taj prijenos trebao biti bezbolan pa cak i u IVF centar kod Lucingera, druge bolnice  i poliklinike mislim da nisu nikakav problem. Samo ti treba odobrenje od Nacionalnog povjerenstva za prijenos embrija. 

Sukladno ovom zakonu NEMA ZABRANE unistavanja embrija, procitajte si zakon - vidjet cete. Ako su ti i zamrznuli po 2 ili 4 embrija, neka ti odmrznu sve iz te slamcice pa nek ti vrate 1 embrij - SET. To je tvoje pravo sukladno zakonu (jer izrijekom nista drugo nije napisano). 

Ako si mislila na FET na VV-u, tamo se bojim da neces bas moci birati, oni su ti vrlo rigorozni i vjerujem da bi ti vratili 2 i 3 embrija ako se toliko odmrzne. Alebic bih rekla je vrlo "konzervativna" struja sto se tice MPO-a as such, nema tu unistavanja embrija. 

PAM, ja apsolutno kuzim tvoje strahove i motive za SET i potpuno te podrzavam. Ti si iz prvog "friskog" pokusaja i tad vracena 2 embrija ostala trudna s blizancima, iskreno - veca je vjerojatnost tvoja nego nekoga tko ima x transfera bez trudnoce iza sebe za blizanacku trudnocu pri vracanju 2 embrija, nije iskreno niti toliko bitno tvoja dob sad, dob tvojih j.s. od kojih imas te smrzlice je mnogo bitnija i ustvari sad ulazis u postupak s j.s./embrijima koji su "mladi", mlade zenine dobi. 

Ja  bih inzistirala na SET-u, sigurna sam i da je zakon na tvojoj strani,  ne daj se smesti.

----------


## Argente

> Prvi put čujem da hatching blastocyst nije idealna za transfer, ja sam zadnjem transferu imala jednu takvu (5. dan) i dr. i biologica su bili oduševljeni.


Ma da, krivo pišem, ne kad počne nego kad se već dobrano izlegne (što brijem da brza blastica čini šesti dan). I ja sam imala jednu takvu koju su veličali, ali su isto žurili čim prije ju šušnuti unutra da ju ne bi morali razlivenu hvatati uokolo  :lool:  ali dobro, u FETu to vjerojatno neće biti slučaj.




> Sukladno ovom zakonu NEMA ZABRANE unistavanja embrija, procitajte si zakon - vidjet cete. Ako su ti i zamrznuli po 2 ili 4 embrija, neka ti odmrznu sve iz te slamcice pa nek ti vrate 1 embrij - SET. To je tvoje pravo sukladno zakonu (jer izrijekom nista drugo nije napisano).
> 
> Ako si mislila na FET na VV-u, tamo se bojim da neces bas moci birati, oni su ti vrlo rigorozni i vjerujem da bi ti vratili 2 i 3 embrija ako se toliko odmrzne. Alebic bih rekla je vrlo "konzervativna" struja sto se tice MPO-a as such, nema tu unistavanja embrija.


Pa je li moguće da doktorova ideologija može stajati iznad zakona, na kakvom Divljem istoku mi živimo da bi na jednoj klinici napravili SET, a na drugoj ne? Da pacijentica mora o svom trošku (bilo vremenskom, bilo financijskom) tražiti drugu kliniku koja poštuje zakon?




> Jedini je problem oko toga je da, ako odmrzavanje prežive 2 od 4, a ti vratiš 1, jedna blastica se mora baciti/uništiti. Jer mislim da ju ne mogu opet smrznuti.


Znam da su jednoj forumašici u Češkoj ponovno smrzavali embrije iz istog razloga - 4 zaledili skupa, 4 se odledila (i preživjeli su i sljedeće odleđivanje! Do trudnoće nažalost nije došlo). Pa sad, koliko god to u ovom slučaju ne imalo smisla - možda je i to neko kompromisno rješenje?

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam čula slučaj da su bile zamrznute jajne stanice, odmrznuli i oplodili ih, vratili najbolje embrije a zamrznuli perspektivne

----------


## Vrci

Malo sam googlala, to ponovno smrzavanje ovisi o klinici, barem vani. Ne znam rade li to kod nas

----------


## sanjam

Bok cure molim pomoc. Nakon FETa doktor mi nije prepisao utrogestan. Jel netko imao to iskustvo i je li to ok ili da ga ja ipak koristim, za svaki slucaj...

----------


## Kadauna

jel uzimaš kakav drugi progesteron? 

jesi bila u prirodnom ciklusu s dokazanom ovulacijom? Iako i tad znaju dati utrogestane!?

Gdje si bila u FET-u? koja klinika/bolnica?

----------


## mravak

mislim da bi ga trebala koristit,mozes li nazvat doktora?

----------


## sanjam

Da, bila sam u prirodnom ciklusu s dokazanom ovulacijom. 
I prosli put sam imala takav FET i u terapiji je bio utrogestan. Zato nisam ovaj put detaljno ni gledala do sad kad sam dosla doma..
Sada pise samo duphaston folacin andol..

----------


## žužy

Pa i duphaston je progesteron,to je onda to..ili?

----------


## Nera29

Cure koje ste pile Estrofem, do kojeg ste ga tjedna morale uzimati nakon pozitivne bete i da li ste postupno smanjivale dozu ili odjednom stale?

----------


## đurđa76

do 12 tjedna uz postepeno smanjivanje

----------


## corinaII

Evo da se i ja javim kod mene ovako 5ivf, 2 sek. Ivf iz zamrznute J.s.  i 8Fet vračene dvije odlične blasticiste jedna ekspandirana. 
I evo moja srečica sad spava kraj mene i ima ravno 5 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

> do 12 tjedna uz postepeno smanjivanje


Aha, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

> Evo da se i ja javim kod mene ovako 5ivf, 2 sek. Ivf iz zamrznute J.s.  i 8Fet vračene dvije odlične blasticiste jedna ekspandirana. 
> I evo moja srečica sad spava kraj mene i ima ravno 5 dana


Cestitam corina! To je jako lijepo čuti. A jesi bila na Estrofemu i do kojeg tjedna?

----------


## arlena

meni fet nije jasan  :Laughing: 
totalno sam zbunjena !!

zar se embrij ne vraća 6. dan od ovulacije? meni je npr. ovulacija najčešče 17. dan ciklusa a doktor je rekao da će transfer biti 14.02.,ako sve bude u redu,što će biti 18. dan ciklusa?? po tome zaključujem da će vratiti embrije 18. dan jer je tako bilo u stimulaciji? nije da se bunim, ali bi htjela znati zašto je to tako. čitala sam postove iznad pa mi je još manje jasno  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Arlena, ti si na Vv?
Gore ne gledaju kad je ovulacija kod FET-a nego iskljucovo gledaju endometrij.

----------


## arlena

da , na vv 
to sam sad skužila, nekako sam stalno brijala da je bitno da se embiji vrate 6. dan od ovulacije  :Confused:  da se oponaša stvarni ciklus

----------


## bubekica

Vrate ih 5-i dan nakon uvodjenja utrogestana, tj 5-i dan od imitiranja ovulacije. Odakle ti 6-i dan? Embriji su smrznuti 5-i dan od punkcije i stoga se vracaju 5-i dan od "ovulacije".

----------


## arlena

kužim, ljekovima stvore idealne uvijete za moje embiće  :Grin:  bezobzira na moj stvarni ciklus i dane 
dobila sam 6. dan tako što sam računala punkciju kao prvi dan  :Smile: ) krivo 
punkcija 11. transfer 16. = 5 dana  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

joj cure, preda mnom je FEt, i uopce mi ne pada na pamet da bi neki embriji mogli bit unisteni smrzavanjem! pa valjda imaju neki automatizirani sustav, to se fakat ne bi danas smjelo desit. koliko vas ima da su vam unistili embrije pri smrzavanju?  :Unsure:  :Nope:

----------


## Vrci

Moze se dogoditi da se ne odmrznu dobro,tj  da ne prezive odmrzavanje. Ali mislim da je to rijetko

----------


## Strašna

Kod mene se hvala Bogu nije dogodilo...čak dapače nisu puno izgubili na kvaliteti. Al ja nekako ipak ne polažem baš nade u FET. Ne znam zašto... Znam da ima prekrasnih trudnoća, u konačnici i bebica upravo iz FETa. Al ne znam...nekako ja sam skeptik. Bar u mom slučaju.
(napominjem da je to samo moje osobno mišljenje, da nebi došlo do zabune)

----------


## boogie woogie

ma mislim, Strasna, ne bi trebalo biti neke bitne razlike. Ako ti u jednom ciklusu ne uspije friski transfer onda su sanse vece za FET u tom istom ciklusu. Monty Hall problem, iz filma 21 s Kevin Space-ijem  :Wink:  Osim ako smrzavanje ne osteti embrije (odmrzavanje ne bi trebalo, mada oni kazu- ostecene pri odmrzavanju, naravno, kako da znaju da je vec pri zamrzavanju doslo do ostecenja…).

----------


## arlena

> joj cure, preda mnom je FEt, i uopce mi ne pada na pamet da bi neki embriji mogli bit unisteni smrzavanjem! pa valjda imaju neki automatizirani sustav, to se fakat ne bi danas smjelo desit. koliko vas ima da su vam unistili embrije pri smrzavanju?


I mene je bas strah da nece biti transfera!! 
Boogi - zajedno cemo to  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

ajde bas *arlena*, ja se kladim da ce svi embriji prezivjet i da ce jedna od nas zatrudnit sad! sta ne bi bilo 50-50, kad su vec blastice  :Wink:

----------


## arlena

Prihvacam  :Smile:  
Al moja je jedna slabija,vise se ne sijecam jel morula  :Smile:  
Kad je tvoj transfer?

----------


## Argente

Kako ne, mogu se 'ne odlediti', odnosno, imati takav stupanj oštećenja da nema smisla transferirati. Ako su smrzavane slow freezing metodom, šanse za preživljavanje su oko 60%, a vitrifikacijom oko 90%. OK, različite studije govore različito, ali postoci su tu negdje (govorim o blastocistama).

----------


## boogie woogie

a sad ja upadam s "pametnim" pitanjem, naime, dr mi kaze da prije FET-a idem na folikulometriju (tu u CH kod drugog dr), i da si dam stopericu kad je folikul 17-18mm, da bi mi oni mogli napravit transfer 5 dana poslije. Mislim, zasto to? Moj ciklus je kao svicarski sat, sve 28 dana, 14.dan ovulacija, imam i LH trakice i ne zelim ici niti na folikulometriju (ovdje jedna kosta oko 1300kn, znaci 2 x1300kn, plus 300 kn stoperica), niti zelim u ovom ciklusu ikakve hormone, niti zelim izlazit s posla zbog folikulometrije, kad mogu pratit ovulaciju LH trakicama. Tako da sam odlucila nista nikom ne govorit, samo reci kad mi je ovulacija i kad stizem na transfer :D jeste vi imale takva iskustva ili ste sve isle sa stopericom? Mislim ne moram vam govorit kako je taj IVF naporan, jos sad i za FET da moram po ambulantama, no fricking way!!  :Cool:

----------


## tetadoktor

bila sa štopericom

----------


## mona22

ja bila na fetu ali bez štoperice samo se pratila debljina endometrija...ali pijem estrofene od 3dc i utrogestan vaginalno od dana kad  bila ovulacija

----------


## Argente

S ultrazvucima i štopericom.
Mislim da ćeš morati barem jedno od toga dvoje. Ne znam što ti smetaju hormoni iz štoperice, pa to su oni isti koje očekujemo da će ti tijelo početi proizvoditi nakon transfera  :Razz:

----------


## tetadoktor

> S ultrazvucima i štopericom.


ovako i ja. i s obzirom da mi je ovulacija 18.dan, bila su 4 UZV

----------


## Argente

Kod mene je bio još štreberskiji pristup, O 15dc=5 UZV
boogie, driješi kesu  :Grin:

----------


## boogie woogie

hahaha, Argente me prokuzila  :alexis: 
a ajde, mozda odem, al jednom!! narucit cu se na 12 dc :D mislim da mi je danas evo upravo menga, sad cu nam kupit karte i onda za 13+5 dana stizemoooo!

----------


## tantolina

Cure trebam mali savjet....što mislite da li je bolje ići u FET sa dijagnozom PCOS čekajući prirodnu ovulaciju ili sa estrogenom i progesteronom......ciklusi su mi duži 30-45 zbog PCOS...hvala

----------


## my_heart

Pozdrav cure,
ja danas bila na UZ- 9 dan ciklusa, folikuli vec 17-18mm- ima ih tri. nocas primam stop injekciju, i u utorak u Prag po smrzlice,tada mi je zakazan ET. Koji je postupak sa smrzlicima, moze li neko da mi objasni?

----------


## alma_itd

Ako si isla na folikulometrije i primas stopericu,znaci da nisi u postupku FET nego stimulacije,i da ce ti raditi punkciju a nakon 2-3 dana ET. Za FET postupak(vracanje smrzlica),mjeri se debljina endometrija a ne mjere se folikuli.

----------


## Nera29

Ovisno u kojoj je klinici FET moze biti i uz mjerenje folikula i pracenje ovulacije, to je samo drugaciji postupak prije FET-a, cilj je dan ovulacije koji se tu dobije prirodno dok uz mjerenje endometrija i Estrofem doktor odluci koji je to dan po svom izboru tada kada je endometrij dobar. Uglavnom smrzlice odmarzavaju na onaj dan nakon ovulacije kada su u postupku iz kojeg su oni i potekli, znaci ako su zamrznuti treci dan, onda treci, peti onda peti...itd...
Ukoliko prezive odmrzavanje radi se transfer i cijeli je postupak isti kao kod svih ET-a...
Neznam dali si na to mislila kada si pitala koji je postupak *my_heart*...

----------


## amyx

> Cure trebam mali savjet....što mislite da li je bolje ići u FET sa dijagnozom PCOS čekajući prirodnu ovulaciju ili sa estrogenom i progesteronom......ciklusi su mi duži 30-45 zbog PCOS...hvala


ja svaki put isla sa estrogenom i progesteronom ... Moje ovulacije nikako docekat. 3xfet, od toga 2 trudnoce, prva zavrsila spontanim u 10 tt , druga rezultat u avataru  :Smile:

----------


## my_heart

Nera29 potpuno si u pravu...upravo ovako je bilo kod mene...vratili su mi smrzlice. Od tri dva su nastavila da se zazvijeju tako da su mi vratili dvije blastice...sad cekam...

----------


## Vaki

Pozdrav, cure!
Imam pitanje... Kada se ide na FET onda se ne radi punkcija folikula, nego se čeka da on prsne pa onda transfer? Baš mi je žao te jajne stanice, bilo bi super da i nju sačuvaju...  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

na VV se ne cilja ovulacija nego se gleda debljina endometrija. od prvog pregleda daje se estrofem, kad endometrij dovoljno zadeblja, uvodi se utrogestan i tad dan se smatra danom ovulacije. ako se smrzlici stari 5 dana, 5-i dan nakon uvodjenja utrogestana bude transfer.

----------


## boogie woogie

ajooooj, evo meni sve nesto kasni! ovulacija jos nije dosla, danas je 16 dc, jucer LH pozitivna al blijedja od kontrolne, danas folikul 20mm, endometrij 10.45mm, lijepi, no sta sad, kad ce ta ovuolacija? Hoce sutra? :D nadam se! S koliko mm puca folikul? A karte za avion vec kupljene......buaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## arlena

Boogie jel streca jajnik  :Smile: 
Morat ces ti na jos jednu folikulimetriju 
Nadam se da si se i prije pratila trakicama pa da znas kako to kod tebe izgleda kad je pozitivna. Al inace kad nesto cekas onda se sve posemeri. Pisem s mobitela pa nemam smajlice al inace bi ti nakacila jednog koji nazdravlja - za ovulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

haha, da, morat cu na JOS jednu folikulometriju, to se *Argente* sad smjeska  :rock:  Je, mjerim vec jedno 7 dana LH  :Laughing:  i uvijek je nista nista nista, onda nedjelja crtica, jucer maximum, sad cu mjerit za jedno 5,6 sati, nadam se da ce opet bit 0. U bit dr rekla da se mogu vratit i 4.dan blastice, tako da taman prije aviona vracamo u svakom slucaju, ako je danas ovulacija ili sutra FET je u nedjelju!! Plus keksic pao, za svaki slucaj, nek se nadje  :Grin: 
*Arlena*  kad ti je beta? tj kad ces radit testic  :Smile:  SRETNOOO!!!

----------


## Dulcinea

*boogie woogie* nisi mjerila bazalnu? Curke želim vam puno puno sreće!!! Naš prvi FET završio negativnom betom,sad čekam M i drugi pokušaj.

----------


## boogie woogie

*Dulcinea* nisam mjerila bazalnu, al evo danas mi je LH -. Dakle prekjucer pozitivan, jucer poz i UZV folikl 20mm, danas LH -, pa ja zakljucujem da je ovulacija bila negdje jucer popodne/navecer ili jutros rano.... :D znaci FET u subotu, ajde dobro, nije stres :D

----------


## arlena

Boogie-u tebe polazem sve nade! Sijecas se oklade?  :Smile:  bojim se da se ja pridruzujem dulcinei  :Sad:  doduse,nekoliko negativnih testova nisu me uvjerili  :Very Happy:  sutra je sluzbena beta pa da potvrdim sto ionako znam. Boogie sad si tí na redu! Za plusic!

----------


## boogie woogie

ma daj *arlena*, kakva negativna beta. Jel menga stigla? Ako nije - nada zadnja umire!!!  :kokice: 
Joj, ja sam sad opsjednuto citala sve ono sto vec znam, gledala sanse za FET blastociste, oko 50%!!! Ma mora uspjeti, tako su mi se nade sad probudile! Kao da sam vec trudna  :starac:

----------


## arlena

Kakva menga?is is menga  :Very Happy:  al i ona treba doc oko 28.   A ti ces draga boogie.tehnicki i bit trudnica od subote i to ovaj put sa sretnim ishodom  :Wink:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo curice da se I ovdje upisem- obje su se blastice odledile, jedna bolja jedna sporija, al obje "perspektivne", I sad sam incubator za nadam se dvije bebice, curicu I decka, ako moze, I ako se primaju zelje  :Wink:  Kao sto sam rekla na odbrojavanju, necu radit test za 7 dana, nego cekam mengu, pa ako ne dodje dam joj jos 3 dana a onda mozda beta.... ja bi najradije recimo tjedan dana nakon ocekivane menge, jer me detekcija biokemijske NE ZANIMAAAAAA!!!  :gaah:

----------


## boogie woogie

pitanje za FET trudnice ili majke!
s obzirom da su embriji odledjeni za ocekivati je da ce se u pocetku sporije razvijat…. tako moj muz koji je cell biologist kaze  :Wink: 
jeste primijetile niske bete u pocetku?
ili negativne testice na dan 12,13 nakon ovulacije kad npr svjezi transfer obicno da vec odgovor? a da je poslije trudnoca...

----------


## Bluebella

moja beta je bila niska, u potpisu su detalji.
nakon prvog vađenja sam mislila da je biokemijska.

----------


## boogie woogie

joj Bluebella, blago tebi uspjela si!! nadam se da cemo imati slican ishod! imamo slicnu dijagnozu, terato, iza mene su 2 biokemijske isto, tako da se sad nadam trecoj sreci! testic je bio poz jucer, danas je malo tamnija crtica, al opet jako svijetla pa sam se ukomirala. meni je danas 8dnt i vjerojatno bi mi za 2 dana beta bila 50. zato je necu vadit do petka…. al zivce ionako gubim i stresiram se a to mi nije zdravo  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

držim fige za isti ishod i svaka čast ako izdržiš da ne vadiš betu prije petka. ja bi već sutra u 8 bila u nekom privatnom labu i vadila krv. hehe... tak sam nakon svog poz testa, sutradan u 7:30h ujutro već bila ispred "Sunca"  :Smile: 
9dnt imala sam + na digitalnom clearblue testu pa nije bilo proučavanja tamnije/svijetlije crtice...

----------


## Argente

meni je beta bila visoka, 12dnt 584

----------


## Argente

Bluebella ti si imala odleđene 4dnt morule, šta ne?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella ti si imala odleđene 4dnt morule, šta ne?


Bile su zaledjene morule, al na dan transfera su vec bile na prijelazu u blastice..

----------


## boogie woogie

evo info iz prve ruke-veli embriologica da smrzutima treba par sati u kulturi da se dobiju,sto oni i rade,odmrznu ih ujutro u 7.30,a meni transfer bio u 10.30.kasnije se ponasaju kao svjeze!ajmo embrijici,dijelite se!!

----------


## Argente

Molim vas da razgovor o testovima nastavite na Odbrojavanju ili Nakon transfera, ovdje sam morala brisati (pravila...)
Hvala!

----------


## FAnaS

Pozdrav, molila bih iskusne cure za mišljenje. U pripremama sam za 3. FET ove godine. U 9mj/2013. bila u postupku IVF/ICSI na VV, dobiveno 19 JS od čega dobiveno 10 embrija, krioprezervirana 2.dan plus 3 JS. Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam u ovom postupku zakinuta zbog smrzavanja embrija na 2 dan (4st.). Pogađate, punkcija bila u utorak!! Prethodna 2 FET-a neuspješna. Za sada nam 50% embrija nije preživjelo odmrzavanje (od 6, transferirana 3 emebrija), s time da su ocijenjeni vrlo kvalitetnima, citiram doktoricu. Ne znam šta više očekivati od ovog postupka, najrađe bih krenula ispočetka, ali dok imamo embrija u krioprezervaciji to je nemoguće. Iskustva? Postoji li neka Rodina statistika vezano uz FET? Hvala.

----------


## edina

Prosle godine sam rodila sina putem IVFa. ove godine sam radila jedan FETa koji je bio neuspjesanvracen samo jedan embrio pa IVF opet neuspjesan vracena dva embria  E sad treba da radim FETa.  Moje pitanje je.  Koliko embria da vratim.  Imam 4

----------


## mravak

ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu vratila 2 puta po 2 embrija,ali to je tvoja odluka...

----------


## FAnaS

Edina, gdje ste u postupku i na koji dan su vam zamrznuti embriji? Ako ste u RH, pretpostavljam da ih je po 2 u slamcici. Embriolog će sigurno odmrzavati 1 slamcicu, pa ako bude sve u redu vratiti ta 2 embrija. U slucaju da imate blastociste mislim da bi bilo vrlo rizično više od 2 embrija vraćati, zbog visokog rizika viseplodne trudnoće. Isti doduše postoji i kod 2 i 3 dn embrija, ali je stopa implantacije ipak puno niza.

----------


## FAnaS

E da, ako su po dvoje u slamcici, a najčešće jesu, embriolog bi trebao odmrznuti obe slamcice, vratiti, ako budete inzistirali, 3 embrija i jedan baciti? Mislim da to nema smisla i nisam sigurna sta kaže mpo zakon u tom smislu.

----------


## edina

Mi zivimo u Americi. Jesu blastociste.

----------


## FAnaS

Edina, bez obzira na 2 prethodna neuspješna FET-a, mislim da bi bilo najbolje vratiti max. 2 blastice, da ne ne izlazete jos većem riziku. Ali odluka je na vama. Sretno!

----------


## amazonka

Maksimalno dvije blastice, budući da imaju veću šansu za implataciju. Sve drugo bilo bi izlaganje riziku od višeplodne trudnoće.
Pogotovo ako imaš manje od 35 godina. Stoga još jedna dobra konzultacija s tvojim MPO-ovcem ne bi bila naodmet.
Sretno.

----------


## edina

Hvala imam 32 godine.

----------


## Argente

FAnaS, tek sad vidim tvoje pitanje...Roda nema nikakve statistike o uspješnosti FET-a, stalno tražimo klinike da nam dostave svoje statistike (iz kojih bismo, između ostalog, mogli iščitati i odgovor na tvoje pitanje) međutim to se ne dešava.
Ionako ti nema druge nego potrošiti sve embrije prije sljedeće stimulacije (ako bude potrebna). Koji dan ti ih vraćaju, isto 2.? Možda možeš tražiti da puste da se razviju do blastociste?

----------


## FAnaS

Argente, koliko znam praksa je da se embriji vraćaju na onaj dan kad su smrznuti, nisam sigurna bi li embriolog uopće pristao da pusti embrije da se razvijaju do stadija blastociste, s obzirom da ih odmrzavaju slamcicu po slamcicu. No, za mene se priča oko FET-a ionako blizi kraju, preostala su mi jos 2 smrzlica, mislim da ću po njih u 9.mj. Ako i taj 4.FET ne uspije sve nade ulazem u novi postupak. U konačnici razocarana sam s ovim prvim postupkom upravo zbog činjenice da su mi zamrzavanjem embrija na 2.dan bitno smanjene sanse za implantaciju. Radilo se o sveukupno 10 embrija. Iz ove perspektive sada, radje da sam imala 3 poštene blastice recimo.
Inače, skuzila sam da nema nigdje podataka o uspješnosti postupaka, ne znam zasto ih drz.klinike ne objavljuju i u principu taje. Neke privatne nešto objavljuju,  ali i ti podaci mi se čine sturi.

----------


## edina

Dali neko zna sta bi trebalo koristi prije FET da bi se povecala uspjesnost?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam cula da treba jesti cveklu ili piti sok od cvekle i jesti ananas,dobar je za endometrij.

----------


## edina

Dali se ananas jede prije tansfera ili posle?

----------


## Frćka

> Dali se ananas jede prije tansfera ili posle?


Prije

----------


## sensa.77

Pozdrav cure. 
Imam pitanje za vas. Ukratko:  prva dva dana bockanja morala sam uzeti 200 jedinica puregona a od trećeg dana bockanja (5. dc) po 150 do devetog dc kada je bila štoperica (koja je na moje iznenađenje bila 2 decapeptyla, u ranijim postupcima u vinogradskoj i os štoperica je bila brevactide). Punkciju sam imala 11 dc, 15js, s tim da mi sitne folikule dr nije punktirala. Još na prvom uzv mi je rekla da vjerovatno neću imati transfer, što se i dogodilo. Uglavnom, od 15js 9 ih je bilo  zrelo za oplodnju, 7 ih se oplodilo, a 5 je preživjelo do blastociste koje se sada zamrzavaju i čekamo transfer u 9 mj. Ovo mi je prvi puta da ću imati transfer zamrznutih embrija, raniji postupci su nam bili za vrijeme starog zakona kada još nije bilo zamrzavanja embrija. Kakva su vaša iskustva sa zamrznutim embrijima?

----------


## edina

danas sam imala trasfer. doktro kaze da je jedan embrio bb grade a drugi bc.  sta misli te kakve su sanse da uspije bar jedno da se primi

----------


## Nolica

Evo samo da dam nadu svima koji idu na FET. Ja baš nisam vjerovala u isti jer su mi u MB zamrznuli samo jednu stanicu koja se najlošije razvijala.Od tog 1.MB postupka prošla sam još 4 (što prirodna,polustimulirani i stimulirani) postupka u HR jer mi se sve činilo da ima više šanse nego FET 1 stanice u MB. Na kraju sam otišla i po tog eskimića, i prvi put nakon duuuugo vremena nisam imala baš nikakvih simptoma i nikakve nade. Beta za koju sam molila da bude bar dvoznamenkasta je bila peteroznamenkasta.... i sad smo u 19 tjednu  :Smile:  
Dakle, živio FET!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Naravno da ima uspješnosti kod FET-ova, dosta nas ima koji smo zatrudnili iz fet-a, tako da se ne mora sumnjati u to....

----------


## ValaMala

Nama fet dvije blastice nije rezultirao trudnocom, no ja mislim da je to bilo vide do izuzetno teskog (krvavog) transfera. Znam puno curki koje imaju fet bebe.  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Opet pocinjem sa FETa postukom uskoro ovo je zadnji postupak.

----------


## nov@

Curke moje, dal se moze u FET ako jos dojim?

----------


## alma_itd

Obicno je u pripremi za FET postupak potrebno uzimanje odredjenih hormona, predpostavljam da se oni izlucuju i u majcino mlijeko, mada mislim da je ipak najbolje konsultovati se sa svojim MPO.

----------


## Vrci

Pa ako radiš FET u prirodnom ciklusu, mislim da dojenje ne smeta

----------


## Argente

Pod uvjetom da imaš ciklus  :Grin: 
Šalu na stranu, doktori su (bar kod nas) generalno neskloni postupcima pod dojenjem...pa bio to i prirodnjak ili FET...

----------


## drama_queen

Curke ...imate kakvih savjeta što uzimati prije FEt-a? Ono ...da mi se bar čini da nekako pomažem  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Jesam li dobro skuzila da je postotak uspjesnosti FETa (8stanicni) jednak onom u prirodnom IVFu? Negdje oko 10-15%. Tako mi nesto zvoni u glavi. 

Imate li neki link? Sve sto nadjem po netu su opet forumska iskustva a ja bas volim gledat tablice i grafove...

----------


## legal alien

Jos nesto, znaci dr vidi prema prvom uzv hoce li biti ovulacije u tom ciklusu ili ne. Ako je nema onda se ide na estrofem i prema debljini endica odluce kad je FET? Ali ako uredno ovuliras onda nema nikakvih ljekova? Ni utrogestana?

----------


## arlena

> Jos nesto, znaci dr vidi prema prvom uzv hoce li biti ovulacije u tom ciklusu ili ne. Ako je nema onda se ide na estrofem i prema debljini endica odluce kad je FET? Ali ako uredno ovuliras onda nema nikakvih ljekova? Ni utrogestana?


Ja sam imala 2 feta na vv,i oba su bila s estrofemom i utrigestanima ,a uredno sam ovulirala ,ali koliko sam skuzila ,to ti ovisi od klinike do klinike. Estrofem od pregleda 3. dan i kad procijene da je endic ok uvedu utrogestan i transfer onaj dan kad je embrij zamrznut,znaci ako je blastocista 5. dan od uvodjenja utrogestana. Al tako je na VV. Mislim da moras vidjeti bas za kliniku gdje si bila u postupku.

Ti se spremas za fet?  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Hvala arelna. Ovo cisto informativno. Ne spremam se jos za FET. Pricekat cemo neko vrijeme da cure jos malo narastu. Ne predugo jer nisam bas drazesni pupoljak svibanjski  :Grin: 

Bas me neki dan muz pita koje su nam sanse da nam iz FETa dva osmostanicna embrija ulete blizanci? Ovako laicki rekla bi da su jaaaako male.

----------


## žužy

> Bas me neki dan muz pita koje su nam sanse da nam iz FETa dva osmostanicna embrija ulete blizanci? Ovako laicki rekla bi da su jaaaako male.


Nikad ne reci nikad  :Wink: 
Vidi nas,iz FET-a sa jednim 4.st. i jednim 3.st. primila se oba.
Ciklus sa estrofemom od početka i uvođenjem utrića kasnije...a sam transfer na 12.dc.

----------


## željkica

Ja se isto spremam za fet valjda u 3 mj ,baš sam danas zvala svog mpo dr!

----------


## arlena

Sretno vam cure! Neka i eskimici ostanu s vama  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

> Nikad ne reci nikad 
> Vidi nas,iz FET-a sa jednim 4.st. i jednim 3.st. primila se oba.
> Ciklus sa estrofemom od početka i uvođenjem utrića kasnije...a sam transfer na 12.dc.


Idem kopati dalje statistiku MPO klinika vanka i FETa. Iako uopce ne znam zasto se zamaram sa brojevima.....

----------


## mare41

Legal, ako su oba dobra zasto ne

----------


## žužy

> Ja se isto spremam za fet valjda u 3 mj ,baš sam danas zvala svog mpo dr!


Sretno *željkice*!   :Very Happy:  :fige:

----------


## Argente

legal, koliko ja znam uspješnost FET-a je negdje oko 20%
ali sigurno je razlika ovisno o kvaliteti zametaka, jesu li u pitanju 8-st ili blastice itd

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala arelna. Ovo cisto informativno. Ne spremam se jos za FET. Pricekat cemo neko vrijeme da cure jos malo narastu. Ne predugo jer nisam bas drazesni pupoljak svibanjski 
> 
> Bas me neki dan muz pita koje su nam sanse da nam iz FETa dva osmostanicna embrija ulete blizanci? Ovako laicki rekla bi da su jaaaako male.


uf - ne bih se ja baš složila s ovime, ali naravno da sve ovisi o tome kakvi su smrznuti embriji, jer i osmostanični treći dan nisu svi iste kvalitete pa tako ni implantacijske vjerojatnosti. 

Ali da, DALEKO su veći izgledi da se niti jedan ulovi  :Smile: ) ili samo jedan  :Smile: )

----------


## Kadauna

da ne tražim i čitam u rikverts, tko ti je zamrzavao to? Koja klinika? zašto 3. dan? zašto ne blastice? jel iz te stimulacije imaš dijete? koliko si imala tad godina a koliko ukupno dobivenih jajnih stanica, aj malo više informacija...

----------


## željkica

> Sretno *željkice*!


hvala žužy  :Kiss:  
kako si ti ,imaš li kakve planove?

----------


## vatra86

Evo da se i ja ukljucim.. Ja sam bila u postupku, od 9 js, bile samo 3 za oplodnju od toga se je samo jedna oplodila i 3. Dan su je zamrzli jer nisam mogla na et zbog polipa kojeg moram odstraniti.. Nisam bas zadovoljna ali sta je tu je... Jel nekoj bio uspjesan fet 8-stanicnog???

----------


## Sadie

Mi smo u 4 postupka 3 puta imali friške zametke (njih 5)i 1 fet (2). Primio se mali ficlek iz feta, i to morulica. U postupku kad su zameci bili najslabije kvalitete pa sam prije piš-testa već planirala fm-e za idući postupak. Za 10 tjedana stiže bebica.  :Smile:  
Ostale su nam još 3 morulice za 1 fet, pa ak ne upali na stimulirani.

----------


## Sadie

E, da. U fetu nisam dobila injekciju potpore jer je dr-ica rekla da hoće pustit zametke da same izbore (u ostalim postupcima sam dobila injekcije).

----------


## maca2

Mi smo imali neuspješan FET u Mariboru - prosinac '14.
Doktori i biolog su bili baš iznenađeni što embrij nije preživio odmrzavanje-bila je jedna blastocista koja je (kažu) bila savršena na dan zamrzavanja...kažu da im je uspjeh odmrzavanje preko 90%, zašto smo se mi našli u onom drugom (puno manjem postotku) ne znaju objasniti  :Sad: 
Nama je to bio jedini "smrzlić", iz tog istog postupka imamo jedno dijete (transferirane 2 blastociste). Sveukupno sam imala taj put 19 js, 10 oplođeno, 5 blastocista-2 vratili, 2 bile nepovoljne za zamrznuti, 1 zamrzli...

----------


## Sadie

I mi smo u tom postupku dobili 19js. Ne sjećam se koliko ih je oplođeno, a uspjelo ih je 7 - 2 za et, 2 za uspješni fet i ostale nam još 3. Lošije su ostavili na ledu za slučaj da ne prežive odrzavanje da ne ostanemo bez boljih. Al nama su bolje bile morule, nismo imali blastica.

----------


## edina

Dali treba mozda nesto jesili ili korisiti neke vitamine prije FET postupka.  Ja trebam imamti transfer u martu.  Ovo je drugi FETa postupak.  IVF i FETa nisu upjela ostalo su jos 2 embia.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam jela ananas i salatu od cvekle. Nakon nekog vremena nisam cveklu mogla vise okusiti pa sam pila sok od cvekle, lakse mi je bilo. Cula sam do pospjesuje endometrij, pa je implantacija uspjesnija( procitala na forumu :Grin: ).

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam se pripremala isto kao i za bilo koji et - folna i to je to.

----------


## edina

> Ja sam se pripremala isto kao i za bilo koji et - folna i to je to.


Koliko si prije pocela koristi folnu?

----------


## Sadie

Kad smo dogovorili postupak. Što prije to bolje. Bitno je za bebu, ali su i veće šanse da se zametak primi. Tak je dr jednom spomenuo (da se zato daje folna) pa sam se iznenadila.

Koristila sam i andol 100 (po preporuci dr-a, naravno), čini mi se drugi dan nakon (f)et-a. Neki stručnjaci smatraju da pomaže kod implantacije, neki da ne pa mi je dr rekao da ga pijem jer ne može naškoditi do piš-testa. 
U jednom postupku sam pila i melatonin (3 mg/dan) između 2 menge da dobijemo kvalitetnije js (meni je to problem) - to je dokazano da ih pospješuje.

----------


## edina

Ja sam proslie put koristila folnu prije postupak i nije se primilo pa zato gledam kad sad da pocnem.

----------


## Sadie

Moš ju koristiti stalno. Ja sam ju počela piti u veljači, a završila sa svim postupcima u srpnju. Sad ju pijem i dalje zbog trudnoće. Dakle, od veljače 2014. do travnja 2015. Neće ti niš biti.
Nekad sam pila baš folnu, a nekad prenatal, kako mi se dalo.

----------


## BigBlue

> Hvala arelna. Ovo cisto informativno. Ne spremam se jos za FET. Pricekat cemo neko vrijeme da cure jos malo narastu. Ne predugo jer nisam bas drazesni pupoljak svibanjski 
> 
> Bas me neki dan muz pita koje su nam sanse da nam iz FETa dva osmostanicna embrija ulete blizanci? Ovako laicki rekla bi da su jaaaako male.


Baš mi je drago vidjeti da nisam jedina ludača koja se s blizancima sprema na FET  :Grin:  
Ako se dobro sjećam, tvoje su curke negdje 6 mj nakon mojih klinaca?

Mi planiramo FET na ljeto; možda bi bilo pametnije slijedeće ljeto, ali godine ne da kucaju na vrata nego zvone Big Benom. 
Imamo 2 blastice, i to izvrsne, pa mislim da su mi iste takve šanse i za ponovnu blizanačku trudnoću. Problem - u istoj su slamki tako da smo načelno dogovorili da ćemo odmrznuti, vidjeti dijele li se uredno i dalje i, ako su obje blastice u redu, jednu transferirati, a jednu opet kriopohraniti. Možda vam je to opcija?

----------


## Frćka

> Imamo 2 blastice, i to izvrsne, pa mislim da su mi iste takve šanse i za ponovnu blizanačku trudnoću. Problem - u istoj su slamki tako da smo načelno dogovorili da ćemo odmrznuti, vidjeti dijele li se uredno i dalje i, ako su obje blastice u redu, jednu transferirati, a jednu opet kriopohraniti. Možda vam je to opcija?


Šta se to može? Mislim zamrznuti opet jednu blasticu?

----------


## BigBlue

Može. Sve ovisi o stručnosti, sposobnosti i volji embriologa. A valjda I o politici klinike.

Imaš ovdje link: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...10569010001408 u tekstu je tablica s postignutim trudnoćama/rođenom djecom, kao I linkove na druge radove

----------


## legal alien

Dakle u sestom postupku (petom stimuliranom) dobili smo 4 embrija IVF  (od 10ak js) u Petrovoj. Dva embrija transferirana treci dan. Dva smrznuta isto treci dan. Kod prof Vrcica sam. Tada sam imala 34 god.
Pretpostavljam da nisu bili neke lude kvalitete jer bi ih inace pustili da se razvijaju do blastice. Nikakve ocjene zamrznutih nemam na otpusnom pismu. A biolog Patrik je samo rekao da su u redu jer kao ne bi ih ni zamrzavao da nisu. 
BB moje cure su tocno 6 mj nakon tvoje ekipice. A ja mislim cekati iducu zimu za fet. Ako ne uspije onda mozda pokusat koji prirodnjak. A ako opet ulete blizanci?? Traziti veci stan  :Wink:  i kupiti od vas boogaboo donkey kolica  :Wink: 

Sad bez zeze, ne bih opet rado blizanacku trudnocu, iako je osim samog pocetka poslje sve islo glatko i cure su rodjene sa punih 38 tjedana.

----------


## legal alien

Inace mi smo samo na vv imali blastice. Tada su ocjenjene kao izvrsne. Bilo je to u doba dok je gore jos radila Lana Krile.
Nakon toga u kbc split i petrovoj uvijek trodnevni embriji. Ako sam dobro shvatila prilicno je subjektivno ocjenjivanje embrija?! Koliko su fragmentirani, pravilni... Pls ispravite me ako grijesim.

----------


## mare41

Vjerujem da ce ih pustit jedan dan, tako radi prag, i onda ovo sto kaze bb
nema oslanjanja na statistike sa dva savrsena, i ono pa nece valjda opet

----------


## BigBlue

> BB moje cure su tocno 6 mj nakon tvoje ekipice. A ja mislim cekati iducu zimu za fet. Ako ne uspije onda mozda pokusat koji prirodnjak. A ako opet ulete blizanci?? Traziti veci stan  i kupiti od vas boogaboo donkey kolica 
> Sad bez zeze, ne bih opet rado blizanacku trudnocu, iako je osim samog pocetka poslje sve islo glatko i cure su rodjene sa punih 38 tjedana.


Ma jok, ne dam ja donkey - ta se kovertiraju na kolica za jednog kikača. I brate mili neuništiva su  :Wink: 
Mi znamo da još jedan par blizanaca (svjesno riskirati, ne govorim o mogućim jednojajčanima) nam nije opcija - za jedno dijete imamo volje I snage, blizanci traže puno više. Osim toga, odležala sam 5 tjedana tokolize, rođeni su s 35 tt, preeklampsija, Goljak.... ne hvala, ne opet.

Ako ovaj FET uspije - sjajno, ako ne zatvaramo MPO priču. Svježi postupak nikad više. Uostalom, nisam ni ja više piletina  :Grin:

----------


## Sadie

> Inace mi smo samo na vv imali blastice. Tada su ocjenjene kao izvrsne. Bilo je to u doba dok je gore jos radila Lana Krile.
> Nakon toga u kbc split i petrovoj uvijek trodnevni embriji. Ako sam dobro shvatila prilicno je subjektivno ocjenjivanje embrija?! Koliko su fragmentirani, pravilni... Pls ispravite me ako grijesim.


Meni je receno da su 3-dnevni idealni 8-stanicni s do 10% fragmentacije.

----------


## Kadauna

> Inace mi smo samo na vv imali blastice. Tada su ocjenjene kao izvrsne. Bilo je to u doba dok je gore jos radila Lana Krile.
> Nakon toga u kbc split i petrovoj uvijek trodnevni embriji. Ako sam dobro shvatila prilicno je subjektivno ocjenjivanje embrija?! Koliko su fragmentirani, pravilni... Pls ispravite me ako grijesim.



ja se ne bih baš složila da je ocjenjivanje subjektivno, postoje jasne upute i kriteriji za ocjenjivanje - bilo 8-staničnih - bilo blastica. Ono što jeste subjektivno ili podliježe tome je oko samog promatrača. Čini se da je ipak veći issue implantacija i receptivnost endometrija u tom trenutku ako su embriji ono savršeni. 

vidi ovdje malo zanimljivog materijala: 
http://www.neplodnost.hr/media/syste...rification.pdf (ovdje stranica 20, implantation je čak i 44% ako ima bar jedna idealna blastica)
zaključak tvoj da je success rate oko 10-15% s jednim osmostaničnim embrijem je rekla bih sasvim realna, ustvari realno je čak i da od ta dva embrija niti jedan ne dođe do blastice, a to bih predložila biolozima u Petrovoj da se oba embrija odmrznu i da idete na blastice. Ako obje dosegnu stadij blastice - transfer jedne -  druga opet na freeze, ako se jedna razvije - transfer - ako se niti jedna ne razvije do blastice - ništa. Jer je i to zadnje vrlo izgledno..... 
http://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S...10)61650-1/pdf

A da je od tih 10 j.s. koje si dobila 2 embrija koja su već dala svoj 100% potencijal - trudnoću i porod - je ustvari super. Da ih bude od 10 još dva - je iskreno vrlo nevjerojatno i prkosi svakoj statistici - ali nikad se ne zna.......

I meni iskreno drago čitati da ima žena koje idu čak na 3. dijete IVF-om, nema ih puno!

----------


## Kadauna

i još nešto, koliko ja znam i u Hrvatskoj sada gradaju po istanbulskom modelu i konzenzusu: 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con.../1270.full.pdf

----------


## legal alien

ovo sto mare i kaduana predlazu mi zvuci dobro. nadam se da cu imati s kim razgovarati u petrovoj kada za to dodje vrijeme. 

svakako ne zelim uci u postupak pa ni u fet sa strahom. strahom od blizanacke trudnoce. bb kuzim te skroz. svjesna sam da sam imala ludu srecu a i mogucnost mirovanja, mazenja i pazenja same sebe tijekom trudnoce (osim sto su i muz i sveki treperili oko mene). sa dvije dvogodisnjakinje to sigurno ne bi bilo moguce.

kaduana hvala na linkovima

----------


## legal alien

sad kad malo razmislim zasto uopce zamrzavaju trodnevne embrije? jer ako kao 8stanicni nisu dovoljno kvalitetni da bi ih pustili da se razvijaju do blastica kako ce se tek razvijati nakon odmrzavanja?? ovo samo mislim na glas...pa to zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje je isto trosak i vremena i ostalih resursa.

----------


## mare41

Prag radi asinhroni et

----------


## žužy

*legal*,frendica je u Petrovoj imala 3 embrija u jednoj slamčici...nakon odmrzivanja,pustili su ih jedan dan da se razvijaju i jedan je odustao.
Pretpostavljam da su ih stavili zajedno zbog uštede,a pustili ih da se razvijaju nakon odmrz.,zbog činjenice da se samo dva smiju vratiti.

----------


## legal alien

hvala zuzy. negdje krajem godine cu na dogovor pa cu vidjeti sa dr sto on kaze.

----------


## Kadauna

uh Mare gdje smo mi još od asinkronog transfera..... iako vjerujem da to itekako ima smisla da se bolje ulovi taj implantacijski period....

----------


## Kadauna

> *legal*,frendica je u Petrovoj imala 3 embrija u jednoj slamčici...nakon odmrzivanja,pustili su ih jedan dan da se razvijaju i jedan je odustao.
> Pretpostavljam da su ih stavili zajedno zbog uštede,a pustili ih da se razvijaju nakon odmrz.,zbog činjenice da se samo dva smiju vratiti.


ušteda vamo tamo, i meni bi bilo bolje da su ih pustili odmah do blastice, ako što ostane - zamrzavati. Ovo mi je bezvezno trošenje resursa svih, pacijentice i bogme Petrove. Ali nije to samo Petrova, to su sve državne bolnice. Privatnici to ipak bolje rade.

----------


## veseli osmjeh

Cure ja čekam m i idem na fet u Maribor, prvi put. Imala sam jednu IVF u decembru bete 0. Tamo imamo dvije blaste, super kvaliteta. Radujemo se zajedno pozitivnom ishodu.
Od terapije ništa ne koristim, samo pijem folnu i prenatal, još od novembra bez prekida.

----------


## vrijeme866

Pozdravljam vas, nova sam ovdje. Naravno tu sam sa zeljom da podijelimo iskustva i da naucim nesto novo. Ja sam imala dvije neuspjesne inseminacije, jedan IVF neuspjesan od sest oplodjenih dvije su dostigle stadij blastociste jedna vracena jedna zaledjena. Obzirom da je neuspjesna IVF bila ja se pripremam za transver te zamrznute blastociste. Da li je moguce da moram ponovo piti kontracepcijske tablete, negdje procitah to. Kada sam zvala sestra iz ordinacije je rekla da je to tacno dva mjeseca da pijem kontracepcijske pa tek onda transfer   :Sad: . Ja sam se nadala da ce me to zaobici mislila san da se to pije samo kada je klasicni IVF postupak. Molim Vas ako je neko imao iskustva s tim da napise. Hvala

----------


## cirkus

Pozdrav!
Molim veseli osmjeh da mi nakon postupka ukratko napiše kako je bilo (koliko odlazaka, ima li terapije prije, cijena)?
Ja sam u siječnju ove godine u Mariboru ICSI, beta 0, imam 5 smrzlića pa razmišljam slijedeći mjesec.
Puno hvala na inf

----------


## suncokret19

i mene, kao i @vrijeme866 zanima kako ide s lijekovima prije transfera?

----------


## edina

Moj fet transfer je petak.  Imam dva zamrznuta 5 dan embrio.

----------


## cirkus

sretno  :Smile: 
gdje ideš? jesi imala neku terapiju prije?

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdravljam vas, nova sam ovdje. Naravno tu sam sa zeljom da podijelimo iskustva i da naucim nesto novo. Ja sam imala dvije neuspjesne inseminacije, jedan IVF neuspjesan od sest oplodjenih dvije su dostigle stadij blastociste jedna vracena jedna zaledjena. Obzirom da je neuspjesna IVF bila ja se pripremam za transver te zamrznute blastociste. Da li je moguce da moram ponovo piti kontracepcijske tablete, negdje procitah to. Kada sam zvala sestra iz ordinacije je rekla da je to tacno dva mjeseca da pijem kontracepcijske pa tek onda transfer  . Ja sam se nadala da ce me to zaobici mislila san da se to pije samo kada je klasicni IVF postupak. Molim Vas ako je neko imao iskustva s tim da napise. Hvala


gdje se ti liječiš? Gdje ideš na FET?

nije nužno piti kontracepcijske prije FET-a ali je očito tvojoj klinici bitno te na taj način "naštimati" odnosno tvoju ovulaciju nakon kontracepcije, ovulaciju nakon koje idete na transfer. .

----------


## vrijeme866

U Bosni sam. Pa eto zaista ne znam svrhu tih tableta kad vec imam uredne i tacne cikluse, ako sam ih morala piti u prvom postupku bas mi se nesto ne da piti ih opet ili da promijene tablete u slucaju ako stvarno budem morala piti. Prosle sam tako lose podnijela da ne znam sve mi je bilo lahko i boce i punkcija i sve sve ali kada se sjetim tih tableta ne mogu sama sebe da shvatim kako sam tako lose ih podnosila. Ipak cu cekati da se konsultujem sa doktoricom jer ovaj protokol sa kontracepcijskim je dala sestrica.

----------


## a_je_to

I ja se spremam za prvi FET. Stalno sam na nekakvom vrtuljku raspoloženja, od depresije do euforije... Pomislim kako je već vrijeme da nam upali postupak, a u slijedećem trenutku se sjetim da kažu da su šanse u FETu manje nego sa svježim embrijima. Onda krenem čitati potpise svih vas pa vidim da je jako puno uspjelih trudnoća baš iz FETa. I tako u krug već danima...

----------


## bubekica

*a_je_to* ako embriji prezive odmrzavanje, uspjeh je isti kao sa "friskim", mozda cak i veci jer su uvjeti u tijelu povoljniji zbog neopterecenosti tijela hormonima. drzim fige!

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno svim curama u FET-u!!!
A_je_to-imamo ista razmišljanja,dileme,stotinu pitanja...a najgore je ono,barem meni"što ako ne bude uspješno odmrzavanje"...ali treba gledat naprijed,i pozitivno razmišljati.Ja ću negdje u toplo doba po moje eskimiće...

----------


## Inesz

http://www.cdc.gov/art/ART2010/sect3_fig40-42.htm#f41

----------


## legal alien

Hvala Inesz. Odlican link!

----------


## orhideja.

Kao što mi je vidljivo iz potpisa.... :/
5/2013 IVF/ICSI VV____10dnt-11 14dnt:-24,9 16dnt-49,4 21dnt-150 25dnt-40 35dnt-3,5
9/2013 FET beta 0.1 
11/2013 IVF/ICSI VV ____12dnt 35, 14dnt 53, 19dnt 262, 23dnt 1441, 27dnt 3722....12+2 kiretaža 
6/2014 FET beta 0,1
11/2014 IVF/ICSI_____13dnt 25
03/2015 fet .....beta 27.3

Znači u stimuliranom ciklusu 2 biokemiske, 1 mised ab
u 3 feta beta 0,1 (ovaj treći vadim batu sutra (12dnt danas test neg)),tako da se i njemu nadam 0
Ima li možda netko sa sličnim iskustvom, ne mislim da embriji (krio nisu ok), nego da možda jednostavno "odmoreno" tijelo ih odbaci

----------


## veseli osmjeh

Cure evo svjež izvještaj iz Maribora,
Fet se radi u prirodnom ciklusu, osim ako su ciklusu duži od 35 dana onda se koriste tablete za ciljane ovulacije. Lh trakicama od 11 dana ciklusa ujutru pratiti ovulacija. Kad test bude pozitivan, uraditi ultrazvuk i javiti nalaze. Zakazuje Vam termin za pet dana od ovulacije u mom slučaju,posto su u pitanju blaste.
Zakaže ujutru u pola devet potpise se pristanak za odmrzavanje, i ponovo se dolazi na transfer isti dan oko 14h.
To je to. Posle transfera se dobije prenatal 2500, radi boljeg ugnjezdavanja embrija.
Prošlo je već pet dana od et. Sad ležim i mazim bebe. Čekamo betu.
 Cijena 360 eura, vraćanje i odmrzavanje.

----------


## cirkus

Hvala na informacijama, ja idem krajem mjeseca.
Reci da li si na bolovanju? Ja sam nakon postupka u siječnju nakon pet dana išla raditi, lakše mi je bilo tako, a i imam uredski posao.
Sad se premišljam kako postupiti sada?!
Držim Ti palčeve za što veću Betu  :Smile: 
Javi se..
Pozzzz

----------


## Zodijak

Evo ovako, da Vam i osobnog iskustva napišem koju o fet-u. Odradili smo dva aiha, jedna biokemijska, drugi nula bodova. Moji nalazi uredni, suprug ima losiji spermiogram. Sa nepolodnoscu se borimo 2 godine, jednu sami jednu, uz pomoc mpo lijecnika. Imamo 36 godina.
Dakle, u 12. mj smo bili na ivf, kako smo dobili veliki broj js, doslo je do laganog hipera i unatoc tome sto je vracena blastocista,  7 dan od ET sam pocela smeđe brljaviti, a 10 dan sam prokrvarila. Moje laičko mišljenje, je da mi je to sve skupa kako psihicki tako i fizicki bilo prestresno jer sam nakon punkcije koja je radjena pod anestezijom, imala strašne bolove, nekoliko dana, upravo zbog velikog broja js, onda se taman malo to smirilo pa je isao ET i opet bolovi, uz to sam hrabro radila jer to nije "nista" za mene, samo sam par dana odležala nakon punkcije i par nakon ET i zavrsilo je kako je zavrsilo. Božić totalno nikakav od svega. Ciklus iza krenuli smo treci dan sa estrofemom, na dan kada je endometrij bio dovoljno zadebljan sam počela koristiti utrogestane, i peti dan od zamisljenje ovulacije vraćena mi je opet blastocista, a nakon čega sam krenula i sa normabelom kao i sa fragminom. Rezultat, danas sam trudna 12 tj i 5 dana. Tako da žene moje nema pravila. Trebate vjerovati svojem lijecniku kojeg ste odabrale, slusati ga streberski, ja cak do 20 dana feta nisam ni test pisnula, nego sam cekala vadjenje bete onako kako mi je i rekao. Trebate slusati svoje tijelo i ugoditi mu. Sad sam naravno u strahu dok ne prodju kriticnih 12 tjedana i da, nisam radila od feta, uzela sam go mjesec dana, a kasnije i bolovanje. Ne mirujem strogo, ali odmorim kad god mi to tijelo moje kaže, sećem malo, izbjegavam bas tegljenje, ne sjedim puno,  ne idem medju rulju gdje vlada gripa, svaki dan si kuham sto je moguce zdravije, puno voca, pokusavam izbjeci zivciranje koliko je to moguce jer kad ovi hormoni pocnu pucati to samo mi znamo kako je tesko podnijeti i nadam se  najboljem. U petom tjednu se vec vidjelo srceko. Izbjegavam dosta i citanje foruma jer me bace u bad neke price, počnem strahovati i osluskivati svoje tijelo, a svaka od nas je persona za sebe i svako tijelo drugcije reagira. Ne bi se ni sad javila, prvo jer sam jos uvijek i sama u strahu, (i kad idem na pregled kao da idem u konc. logor se osjecam), ali kad vidim kako se olako bacaju statistke sta je uspjesnije od cega, morala sam i Vama fetusama, dati injekciju pozitivne energije. Ljubim Vas sve i pokusajmo svi misliti sto je vise pozitivino, sto manje se zivcirati i vjerujmo svojim izabranim lijecnicima jer i nase glave odrade puno u cijelom tom postupku. Svaki neuspjeh je korak bliže uspjehu. Da je tesko tesko je, ali sam si nekako posložila u glavi da ako i ne uspijem, bar cu znati da sam sve probala. Zene glavu gore i think pink.

----------


## miuta821

Zodijak drago mi je zbog tebe.ja isto bila na ivf stimulirani isto vracena blast pa nista isto u 7dan nakn et smede pa sve jace.sad cekam iduci ciklu da idem nazad nadamse dai moj fet bude uspijesan.sretno zacdalje

----------


## suncokret19

za vas koje ste prošle FET imam jedno pitanje: treba li se desit baš ovulacija da ae vrati blastocista? naime, čitam te kombinacije da se kod dovoljno zadebljanog endometrija "odglumi" da je bila ovulacija i na određeni dan se vraća oplođena js. Neznam dal sam dobro objasnila    :Sad:    a možda sam i sve krivo shvatila   :Wink:  
a moj dr. želi da dođe baš do ovulacije koje ja nemam pa ju stimuliram trenutno femarom i onda ako sve bude po planu slijedi FEt.

----------


## miuta821

To i mene zanima meni je rekla moja dr da idem iduci mj 21dnc.pa mi nje jasno sta bude dalije???'!!

----------


## a_je_to

Ja imam uredne cikluse i prate me na fm do ovulacije. Peti dan nakon ovulacije je transfer, bez ikakve terapije sam do transfera.

----------


## suncokret19

ja prošli ciklus dobila prvu menstruaciju bez lijekova, i pratili smo folikulometrijom ali nije bilo ovulacije, nikakvih folikula... zato me zanima što u slučaju kao kod mene.

----------


## Zodijak

Meni su uredni ciklusi i imam normalne ovulacije, zasto sam isla na estrofem ne znam, vjerovala sam lijecniku, isto je peti dan vracena blastocista.

----------


## suncokret19

ja na ovom forumu nisam našla žena sa istim problemom ko mojim.. uvijek dobro dođe čuti slična iskustva. Ali dobro, moram vjerovati svom doktoru pa šta bude bude   :Smile:

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav svima
Evo suncokret da ti ispričam svoje iskustvo s fet-a treči dan ciklusa sam počela piti estrofem kad je endometrij bio dovoljno zadebljan počela sam sa utrogestanima 3x1 i aspirinom 1x1 peti dan nakon zamišljene punkcije bio je et dvije blastice dal je bilo ovulacije ili ne nemam pojima dr mi nije rekla inače imam redovite cikluse ali bez ovulacija

----------


## katarinak

[QUOTE=katarinak;2760628]Pozdrav svima
Evo suncokret da ti ispričam svoje iskustvo s fet-a treči dan ciklusa sam počela piti estrofem kad je endometrij bio dovoljno zadebljan počela sam sa utrogestanima 3x1 i aspirinom 1x1 peti dan nakon zamišljene punkcije bio je et dvije blastice dal je bilo ovulacije ili ne nemam pojima dr mi nije rekla inače imam redovite cikluse

----------


## suncokret19

ah, svaka priča drugi način!! vidjet ću pvaj ciklus s femarom pa ću onda dalje pitati doktora što s tim estrofemom i zamišljenom ovulacijom...
Hvala šzo si podijelila svoje iskustvo!!   :Smile:

----------


## Zodijak

Pa u tome i jest poanta da je svaka od nas drugcija, i svaka drugcije reagira na hormone, kasnije i svaka drugcije podnosi trudnocu tako da se ne treba prica sa foruma drzati ko pijan plota.

----------


## suncokret19

naravno da se ne treba držati, ali zar nije lakše kad čuješ nekoga tko ima istu ili kolko tolko sličnu situaciju kao ti? pa završila ona bebom il se još bori? meni bi bilo lakše.

----------


## Zodijak

Ma je, naravno, ali ne treba se toga držati kao pijan plota, jer te ružne priče mogu baciti u bad. A sve je normalno i nista nije normalno. Npr, prvi put mi ivf nije uspio, kao sto sam napisala 7 dan od et-a sam pocla brljaviti, 10-i dan prokrvarila. Sad nakon feta nakon sto sam vidjela smedji iscjedak, pomislila sam gotovo je, a beta je drugi dan bila preko 4 tis, i nastavilo se brljavljenje jos tri tjedna, a trudnoca sasvim normalna, zatim mir je bio tri tjedna pa opet brljavljenje, sad jace, prepala se, ono hematom, cak je i u jednom susu bilo krvi i opet sam bila sva u strahu pos citajuci sva iskustva sa foruma, a neke žene su jednostavno sklone tome, neke nisu, i to je tako. Svaki organizam je sam za sebe. Zato kažem treba vjerovati sebi, misliti pozitivno i vjerovati izabranom lijecniku.

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav drage rode evo ja sam u 2 mj bila na fet koji nije bio uspjesan i sad u petom idem ponovno jer imam jos dvije blstice zaledene malo sam iznenadena jer se ovaj postupak znatno razlikuje od prvog .U prvom sam se morala javit treci dan ciklusa i pila sam estrofem aspitin i nakon zamisljene punkcijeutrogestan a sad se moram javit 21dan ciklusa u 4 mj i dobivat cu decapeptil u inekcijama i totalno sam zbunjena dobila sam samo objasnjenje da je to dugi protokol pripreme za fet pa sad skupljam informacije o tome zanima me ima li koja iskustva kako to ide i dal imam pravo na bolovanje

----------


## bubekica

*katarinak* imas pravo na bolovanje nakon transfera, za ovo prije ti nece trebati, decapeptyl mozes davati sama.
jesi na vv? cini mi se da su u zadnje vrijeme tako krenuli radit...

----------


## katarinak

Da na vv sam  bilo bi mi super da mogu na bolovanje prije transfera jer radim u trgovini i svaka promjena sjene izaziva zivu katastrofu a pretpostavljam da cu morati na pracenje cesto

----------


## katarinak

Dali mozda znas za sta se koristi decapeptyl ovomi je prvi susret s njim

----------


## miuta821

> Dali mozda znas za sta se koristi decapeptyl ovomi je prvi susret s njim


Aiojjja moram isti 21 dan isti za fet na vv u 5 mj.isto imam blast zamrz.inace ja sam imala stimulaciju pa nije uspijelo u 3 mj.decapeptyl sam imala za stopericu ali neko dobiva za stimulaciju.sad neznam sta reci i meni to zanima kod mene ce biti prvi fet.tako da budem pratila tebe mozda bude nesto slicno.sretnooo!!!javi kad ides

----------


## katarinak

Minuta821 ja krecem od 2.5 tad mi je 21 dan ciklusa zvala sam i narucila se javit cu se kak je proslo valjda cu onda bit pametnija

----------


## miuta821

> Minuta821 ja krecem od 2.5 tad mi je 21 dan ciklusa zvala sam i narucila se javit cu se kak je proslo valjda cu onda bit pametnija


Ok draga drzim fige pa se cujemo

----------


## katarinak

Drage rode evo ja se več naručila 21 dan ciklusa na pregled za dugi protokol za fet a onda iznenađenje sinoć oko ponoći znači 20 dan dobijem menstruaciju . Zašto???
I sad jasno neznam na čemu sam užas .Odlučila sam svejedno sutra otiči na pregled pa šta bude bit če valjda če dr. znati šta treba, grozno, a tak sam se veselila postupku samo da mi nije propao ovaj ciklus . Nadam se da nije .

----------


## miuta821

> Drage rode evo ja se več naručila 21 dan ciklusa na pregled za dugi protokol za fet a onda iznenađenje sinoć oko ponoći znači 20 dan dobijem menstruaciju . Zašto???
> I sad jasno neznam na čemu sam užas .Odlučila sam svejedno sutra otiči na pregled pa šta bude bit če valjda če dr. znati šta treba, grozno, a tak sam se veselila postupku samo da mi nije propao ovaj ciklus . Nadam se da nije .


Da li je to prava meng ili nesto slicno???kako inace imas meng ja na 30 dana pa na dalije.(30-32)javi ako ides sutra sretno

----------


## katarinak

> Da li je to prava meng ili nesto slicno???kako inace imas meng ja na 30 dana pa na dalije.(30-32)javi ako ides sutra sretno


Evo draga moja ja bila danas na VV.Da ti najprije odgovorim da stvarno je menga i to sad vec po drugi put imam tako kratak ciklus ustvari cini mi se da je uzrok estrofem no nije vazno glavno da sa krenula u postuak danas sam bila na pregledu i dr.je rekla da je sve u najboljem redu i da se ciklusi neki put hoce poremetituglavnom sve je kako treba biti nema cista endometrij je tanak bas kakav treba biti i krenula sam s terapijom decapeptil 6dana estrofem tri puta po jedna ,decortin 1x1,sve do otkucaja srca ako Bog da nadam se da ce mi uspjeti ovaj put nekako imam takav osjecaj

----------


## miuta821

Katarinak
Drzim fige kad ides opet gore?dai Dragi Boze da uspije.

----------


## katarinak

> Katarinak
> Drzim fige kad ides opet gore?dai Dragi Boze da uspije.


Miuta821 idem na kontrolu 13.5  nadam se da ce sve bit ok ma mora biti kad ti ides

----------


## miuta821

Jos neznam isto bi trebala ici 21 dnc sad da vidim kad dobijem meng..ok cujemose

----------


## cirkus

hej cure, evo da prijavim još jedan uspješan FET  :Smile: 
beta 2881  :Smile: 
nadam se da će sve ostati ok..

----------


## miuta821

> hej cure, evo da prijavim još jedan uspješan FET 
> beta 2881 
> nadam se da će sve ostati ok..


Cestitam draga gde si bila na Fet?

----------


## cirkus

maribor

----------


## katarinak

> Cestitam draga gde si bila na Fet?


bok draga miuta 821 u kojoj si fazi evo ja potrošila dekapeptil sad uzimam estrofem i decortin i čekam 13.5 da vidimo gdje sam i da menga mi se razvukla još uvijek ju imam ne obilno al je tu grozno dosta mi je nemam pojima zašto tak dugo traje

----------


## miuta821

> bok draga miuta 821 u kojoj si fazi evo ja potrošila dekapeptil sad uzimam estrofem i decortin i čekam 13.5 da vidimo gdje sam i da menga mi se razvukla još uvijek ju imam ne obilno al je tu grozno dosta mi je nemam pojima zašto tak dugo traje


Bok draga ja cekam jos uvijek nisam dobila bas mislim na tebe a meni kad sam imala prije stimulaciju brzo je prestala a inace dugo traje.sad budem vidla.sretno

----------


## miuta821

Katarinak jesi bila danas sta ima novo?ja nisam jos dobila.kako dalije?

----------


## katarinak

Miuta821 evo ja obavila pregled menga konacno zavrsila nakon 13 dana doktorica kaze da je sve ok onako skolski kako treba biti idalje moram piti estrofem i decortin u petak ponovno kontrola tada ce biti zamisljena punkcija i ako Bog da u srijedu transfer .

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta821 evo ja obavila pregled menga konacno zavrsila nakon 13 dana doktorica kaze da je sve ok onako skolski kako treba biti idalje moram piti estrofem i decortin u petak ponovno kontrola tada ce biti zamisljena punkcija i ako Bog da u srijedu transfer .


Draga drzim fige ja sutra budem zvala nest smedkasto mozda do sutra bude prava da se konacno upisujem za 21 dan pa cemo vidijeti.super da ide sve po redu. :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Katarinak jel bio transfer???

----------


## željkica

Ja se spremam za fet sljedeći tjedan prvi uz.

----------


## katarinak

> Katarinak jel bio transfer???


da draga moja bio je transfer evo jučer vračene dvije blastice i sad ono najgore iščekivanje bete

----------


## žužy

željkice,sretno :Very Happy: baš si me obradovala!

katarinak, :fige:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja se spremam za fet sljedeći tjedan prvi uz.


 :fige:

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam!Malo me strah Al valjda tako mora bit.maco kako ti sve stizes?

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## miuta821

> da draga moja bio je transfer evo jučer vračene dvije blastice i sad ono najgore iščekivanje bete


Super drzim fige.cujemose

----------


## miuta821

> Ja se spremam za fet sljedeći tjedan prvi uz.


Sretno'!''

----------


## bubicazubica

željkice sretno!!!
katarinak-neka bude velika beta!!!
ja krećem za nekih 15 dana(1 dc filam se 2x1 estr,onda od 7 dc 3x..pa utz..i tako dalje,i dalje...)..koliko god jedva čekam,jer sam napokon dočekala da sve dođe na svoje mjesto(svi nalazi ok,nema beštija,hormoni super)..toliko me i strah...ali pozitiva radi svoje i bit će to sve ok!!!

----------


## sara79

> željkice sretno!!!
> katarinak-neka bude velika beta!!!
> ja krećem za nekih 15 dana(1 dc filam se 2x1 estr,onda od 7 dc 3x..pa utz..i tako dalje,i dalje...)..koliko god jedva čekam,jer sam napokon dočekala da sve dođe na svoje mjesto(svi nalazi ok,nema beštija,hormoni super)..toliko me i strah...ali pozitiva radi svoje i bit će to sve ok!!!


Bubica sretno do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala sara79

----------


## željkica

U nedjelju imam uz pa ćemo vidit kad je transfer.

----------


## miuta821

> U nedjelju imam uz pa ćemo vidit kad je transfer.


Sretnooo

----------


## katarinak

Drage rode čini mi se da i od ovog feta ništa 9 dan nakon transfera blastica test negativan užass a baš sam bila gotovo sto posto uvjerena da ču uspjeti poludit ču

----------


## željkica

Katarinak a joj zao mi je. :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala vam!Malo me strah Al valjda tako mora bit.maco kako ti sve stizes?


Tek sad vidim pitanje...

 :Joggler: 
Žongliram, draga, vidit ćeš!  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Katarinak,žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

> Drage rode čini mi se da i od ovog feta ništa 9 dan nakon transfera blastica test negativan užass a baš sam bila gotovo sto posto uvjerena da ču uspjeti poludit ču


Mislim da je jos rano za pozitivan test, mozda je bila kasna implantacija. Meni je 11dnt bio pozitivan test.

----------


## miuta821

> Drage rode čini mi se da i od ovog feta ništa 9 dan nakon transfera blastica test negativan užass a baš sam bila gotovo sto posto uvjerena da ču uspjeti poludit ču


A draga sta da kazem pricekaj jos ali nemoj se nervirat ja isto sam panicarila jos prije bete pa mozda i to uzrokovao na neuslijeh.nemam reci o znam da bilo sta kazemo nemoze pomoc daj Boze da budes iznenadena sa poz betom,sve mi je strah i za mene kad krenem kak i sta.grlim te i neka bude ok.sretno

----------


## Medeja

Katarina, žao mi je.
Ja iz ovog postupka imam dvije smrznute blastice i ako mi ne uspije ovaj transfer, vracam se po njih.
Ma cak i da uspije, kad-tad cu se vratiti po njih.

Nego, u kolikom se postotku moze dogoditi da blastice propadnu prilikom odledjivanja?

----------


## katarinak

Nemam ti pojima ja sam imala dvije slamke u svakoj dvije blastice i svaki put su obadvije preživjele i bile ok u trečem mj.sam imala transfer i ništa beta 0 i sad sam isto imala transfer i čini mi se da ni ovaj fet neče biti uspješan test 9 dan negativan ali još se hvatam za slamke i čekam ponedjeljak kad vadim betu ti moji smrzliči su ti iz 2013 kad sam imala 23 jajne stanice dvanajst oplodili i dobili pet blastica jedna od njih je moja kčer Ana a baš kao što ti kažeš vratila sam se po svoje smrzliče bez obzira na moj veliki uspjeh jer imam i sina Stjepana rođ 2011 i oboje su bebe iz ivf-a kod dr.Alebiča.Veliko veliko mu hvala i ponekad požalim što je otišao

----------


## željkica

U subotu transfer!

----------


## žužy

Super željkice!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimiće!
Jel jedan ili dva?

----------


## katarinak

Drage moje rode simptoma nikakvih za ponovni test nemam snage bojim se jos jednog minusa nemogu docekat sutra i betu danas sam samo jako depresivna i tuzns da vam to nemogu opisati isplakala sam vec rijeku suza same teku nemogu ih kontrolirat ni normabel ne pomaze

----------


## željkica

> Super željkice!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimiće!
> Jel jedan ili dva?


Hm nisam ni pitala  :Rolling Eyes:  pretpostavljam dva, imam ih još 6. :Smile:  znam da nesmin tu pitat al prošvercat ću se kako si ti?

----------


## žužy

Dobro sam draga,evo ide dan po dan...
Pa ti imaš još cijelu malu momčad  :pivo:

----------


## miuta821

Katarinak jesi ok ?ja dobila isto terapiju kao ti.jesi ti navece se pikala?

----------


## Konfuzija

Može li netko pliz napisati kakva je priprema za fet što se tiče lijekova? Štoperica, estrofem i kasnije utrići?
I koliko je to sve spojivo s dojenjem?

----------


## željkica

Ja sam sad u pripremi za fet i stavljam sami utrice.

----------


## Konfuzija

Željkice, pa to je super. Samo su te pratili na uzv i nisi čak ni štopericu dobila? Ja baš nisam sigurna u svoje ovulacije.

----------


## željkica

Bila sam samo na jedan uz ja sam mislila da ću treba više Al dr je rekao da nema potrebe i da mi ne treba stoperica, u subotu je fet.

----------


## Konfuzija

Sad mi ništa nije jasno. Zar se ne vraća onoliko dana nakon ovulacije koliko je embrij star? Kako on to može predvidjeti kada će točno ovulacija biti? Ili to ne mora biti baš super točno, nego onak odokativno?

----------


## miuta821

Bok curke ja danas bila 21 dnc nakon neuspijesni postupak.od iduci m.imam 7 dekapeptyl estrofem i decortin.12 dan idem nazad.

----------


## željkica

Nije bas ni meni  :Smile:  Popiskila sam trakicu i po njoj je vidio kad je ovulacija i od toga 5 dan je transfer, imam blastociste .

----------


## corinaII

Zećjkice znaci u subotu transfer  :Smile:  Sretno draga i ne brini ma zna Poljak sto radi  :Smile: ))

----------


## željkica

Hvala!znam da zna neki dan mi je rekao da ga ne ludim  :Smile:  kako si ti?

----------


## katarinak

> Katarinak jesi ok ?ja dobila isto terapiju kao ti.jesi ti navece se pikala?


Bok draga muita nisam bas ok ni ovaj put fet nije uspio beta 0 skupljam komadice sebe za dalje smrzlica vise nemam tako da cu vjerojatno u osmom mjesecu na ivf

----------


## corinaII

Zeljkice evo dobro sam....meni fet bio u cetvrtak sad cekam svoju poslijednju betu pa da zaokruzim svoju MPO pricu na 10transfera i to bi bilo to od mene pa sto bude bude  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Corina onda se pratimo!

----------


## corinaII

Je zeljkice eto i ja cekam betu.....dobila sam fragmine pa se svaku vecer bockam malo pece alo nista strasno.

----------


## željkica

Ja bi je trebala  vadit 20-tog a to je subota pa ću vjerojatno prije , to mi se čini tako daleko. Jel ti mirujes? Ja baš i ne ne da frajer mali , Al dobro trudim se da ga ne dižem.

----------


## corinaII

Ma ne mirujem nisam ni nakon transfera..otisla u skradin pojesti pizzu  :Smile:  malu dizem i ako ostanem trudna moram dijete dignuti tako  je kako je ne zamaran se previse mislim ako ce se uvatiti uvatiti ce se sa i bez mirovanja i ostalih cudesa...

----------


## bubicazubica

Čekalicama -neka beta bude troznamenkasta!!!!
Tužnicama-veliki  :grouphug: ..i nada za uspješan sljedeći postupak!!!
Ja sitno odbrojavam do mojih smrzlića-danas 2 dc-estrofem 2x1..sad čekam poziv dr,da vidimo kad će bit prvi utz.

----------


## željkica

Evo da prijavim svoj neuspješan fet.

----------


## miuta821

> Evo da prijavim svoj neuspješan fet.


Zao mi je

----------


## corinaII

Zeljkice zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Love: 
..veliki...i još veći za sljedeći uspješan!!!!!!
...ja idem po svoje bebice u ponedjeljak...(ako se odmrznu)



> Evo da prijavim svoj neuspješan fet.

----------


## miuta821

> ..veliki...i još veći za sljedeći uspješan!!!!!!
> ...ja idem po svoje bebice u ponedjeljak...(ako se odmrznu)


Sretno!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

I ja prijavljujem neuspješan fet...
imala sam osjećaj iz početka da neće bit ništa od toga..tijelo me nije iznevjerilo,ni taj osjećaj...što je tu je...idemo dalje!

----------


## miuta821

> I ja prijavljujem neuspješan fet...
> imala sam osjećaj iz početka da neće bit ništa od toga..tijelo me nije iznevjerilo,ni taj osjećaj...što je tu je...idemo dalje!


Zao mi je ja cekam u 17 beta.

----------


## Strašna

Ja bi prijavila pozitivnu betu, FET VV, 1 blast, 8dnt ß= 46,6, 12dnt ß= 286,6  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miuta821

> Ja bi prijavila pozitivnu betu, FET VV, 1 blast, 8dnt ß= 46,6, 12dnt ß= 286,6


Cestitam draga superr

----------


## miuta821

> Ja bi prijavila pozitivnu betu, FET VV, 1 blast, 8dnt ß= 46,6, 12dnt ß= 286,6


Jesi imala kakve simpt?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja bi prijavila pozitivnu betu, FET VV, 1 blast, 8dnt ß= 46,6, 12dnt ß= 286,6


Odlicno... Cestitam...
Imas kakve simptome?

----------


## Ginger

Strasna, ajme, predivno!!!!
Cestitam!!!

----------


## suncokret19

čestitam!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure! Sto se tice simptoma- nikakvih. Cice me bole od utrogestana (pocele jos prije FETa), i recimo da piskit idem cesce. Drugo nista. Test je pokazivao sjene vec od 5dnt.

----------


## žužy

Strašna,  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Strašna čestitam od srca i sretno do kraja!!!!!

----------


## happymom

Strasna,
Cestitam od srca...Samo neka je sada sve po skolski :Smile:  :Smile: 
Javljaj se :Smile: 
Mene Beta ceka u pon.nadam se da ce ovaj Fet biti uspjesan :Smile: 
Testici vec od 5dnt? :Smile:  Hrabro!

----------


## bubicazubica

Strašna-čestitke od srca :Very Happy: 
...i neka se sad nastavi sve po školski-urednih,odličnih i dosadnih 8 mj!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

i meni je nakon tr.svježih blastica testić već 5 dnt pokazivao,+ :Smile: 
a beta je samo dokazala da ti je test bio najbolji pokazatelj,i da nije bio"lažno pozitivan" :Smile: 




> Hvala cure! Sto se tice simptoma- nikakvih. Cice me bole od utrogestana (pocele jos prije FETa), i recimo da piskit idem cesce. Drugo nista. Test je pokazivao sjene vec od 5dnt.

----------


## darmar

Strasna super, čestitam ~~~~~za lijepo duplanje

----------


## Alcantra

Strasna cestitke!!!

----------


## miuta821

Cure da javim i moj neuspijesni fet beta 12 dan 0

----------


## Moe

> Ja bi prijavila pozitivnu betu, FET VV, 1 blast, 8dnt ß= 46,6, 12dnt ß= 286,6


čestitke, sretno do kraja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Bok cure...
Slijedeci tjedan bi trebao biti FET, e sad, vidim da ste sve imale neke pripreme, meni nista nisu rekli, inace imam trombofiliju, pa ne znam da li da pocbem vec sad s andolom i sta s Utrogestanima, nakon transfera ili prije?
Inace nas ceka 1 8-stanicni pa ne polazem velike nade..

----------


## željkica

Vatra sretno! I ja se spremam za fet sljedeći tjedan!

----------


## željkica

S utrogestanima se počne par dana prije sve bi ti to trebao reći tvoj ginekolog.

----------


## Kadauna

> Bok cure...
> Slijedeci tjedan bi trebao biti FET, e sad, vidim da ste sve imale neke pripreme, meni nista nisu rekli, inace imam trombofiliju, pa ne znam da li da pocbem vec sad s andolom i sta s Utrogestanima, nakon transfera ili prije?
> Inace nas ceka 1 8-stanicni pa ne polazem velike nade..



nemoj tako vatra, 8-stanični treći dan je perspektivan iako je vjerojatnost ipak znatno manja nego s blasticama ali takvi embriji itekako daju djecu iz FET-a. 

utrogestani tek nakon ovulacije - rekla bih, idete na prirodnu ovulaciju pa onda treći dan FET?

----------


## vatra86

Prirodna O,da... Znaci za sada nista do prve fm.. Tnx

----------


## Konfuzija

Vatra,  :fige:  da te iznenadi taj malac!

A mene zanima zašto ne smijem dojiti ako idem na fet u prirodnom ciklusu?! Jer djetetu prestanak nije ni u peti, a meni vreme ide... Ne dobivam nikakve lijekove, osim možda štoperice koja je beta hcg, a nije da trudne žene ne doje. Ne žimku.  :Confused:

----------


## vatra86

Hvala curke!
Željkice sretno i tebi
Konfuzija ja nemam pojma odgovor na to, a da pitas mpo dr.

----------


## tanatana

Konfuzija, mislim da je to zato jer dok žena doji ima povišen prolaktin. Radi prolaktina se stvara mlijeko.
A povišen prolaktin je problem pri začeću. Žene koje imaju hiperprolaktinemiju to liječe da bi mogle ostati trudne. 
Evo što sam našla brzinskim googlanjem:
Hiperprolaktinemija ne izaziva trajni sterilitet. Ovdje se prije može govoriti o "privremenoj" neplodnosti u vrijeme kada je razina prolaktina povišena, obzirom na utjecaj prolaktina na izostanak ovulacije i nepravilnu funkciju žutog tijela, kao i utjecaj na funkciju štitnjače. 

Evo, to je meni palo na pamet, da li možda još zbog nečeg drugog, ne znam, ali najbolje da pitaš liječnika.

----------


## vatra86

To sam si i ja mislila, ali ima zena koje misle da kad doje ne mogu ostati trudne pa ostanu..

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija, mislim da je to zato jer dok žena doji ima povišen prolaktin. Radi prolaktina se stvara mlijeko.
> A povišen prolaktin je problem pri začeću. Žene koje imaju hiperprolaktinemiju to liječe da bi mogle ostati trudne. 
> Evo što sam našla brzinskim googlanjem:
> Hiperprolaktinemija ne izaziva trajni sterilitet. Ovdje se prije može govoriti o "privremenoj" neplodnosti u vrijeme kada je razina prolaktina povišena, obzirom na utjecaj prolaktina na izostanak ovulacije i nepravilnu funkciju žutog tijela, kao i utjecaj na funkciju štitnjače. 
> 
> Evo, to je meni palo na pamet, da li možda još zbog nečeg drugog, ne znam, ali najbolje da pitaš liječnika.


Ma jok, redoviti ciklusi, onda je valjda i ovulacija... Dijete povuče jako malo mlijeka, bitnije joj je da se ona prikači na mene nego da se napije. 
Pitat ću ga, nije bed, nego sam se mislila pravit pametna.  :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

> To sam si i ja mislila, ali ima zena koje misle da kad doje ne mogu ostati trudne pa ostanu..


A to je zato što ovuliraju čim se smanji prolaktin, tj. dijete umanji dojenje, pa zatrudne u tom prvom ciklusu nakon poroda. Ih, da bar...

----------


## tanatana

Konfuzija, pitaj, a onda javi. I mene sad baš jako zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

dr.R. će bojim se htjeti da prestanete dojiti - baš me zanima - javi.

----------


## željkica

Vatra kad je fet? Meni u petak

----------


## 123beba

Zeljkice sretno!!!!

----------


## željkica

Hvala! Kakvi su tvoji planovi?

----------


## žužy

željkice,navijam do neba! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala hvala!

----------


## Zima77

Držim fige za veliki plus i ja se spremam na fet malo me hvata trema

----------


## željkica

> Držim fige za veliki plus i ja se spremam na fet malo me hvata trema


mene nije ni pustila! :Laughing:

----------


## malenna88

cure vracen mi je 1 cetverostanicni

kad bi najranije mogla radit  test

----------


## 123beba

> Hvala! Kakvi su tvoji planovi?


pa ja sam sad u dvojbi ići privatno na teret HZZO-a ili natrag na VV... a nadam se uskoro krenuti punom parom. morala bih prije postupka svakako napraviti kompletnu endokrinološku obradu jer nisam već dugo...

----------


## vatra86

Meni je danas 12 DC, racunam O u subotu iako vec osjecam folikul.. Sad cekam fm. 
Zima ~~~~~~~~~~~
Zeljkice sretnoooo i ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Draga sretno
 :fige:

----------


## legal alien

Malenna88 možeš već 14 dana od ovulacije. Sretno tebi i drugim curama.

----------


## željkica

vatra kad je fm? ja sam dobila na cuvanje dvije mrvice i nedam ih nikoome!!Smrzlića vise nemam tako da se nadam uspjehu.

----------


## žužy

:fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## željkica

> 


 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Meni 16 dc jos se drzi, a ciklusi u se priduzili na 32 dana,tako da smo jos u granicama normale.. Svaki dan idem na fm..

----------


## vatra86

U petak fet.. Ako prezivi..  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sretno sutra vatra86  :Smile: 
Moj FET u subotu, isto ako prežive eskimi...

----------


## Ginger

ajme, zelimo_bebu, nisam znala  :Sad: 
sretno draga!

i tebi vatrice mila sretno!

----------


## miuta821

> Sretno sutra vatra86 
> Moj FET u subotu, isto ako prežive eskimi...


Ej draga zelim ti od srca da ti uspije.

----------


## ljube555

> Ej draga zelim ti od srca da ti uspije.


lijep pozdrav draga, pa gdje si nestala.... daj javi mi se na mob.

----------


## vatra86

Fet obavljen, nas snješk

----------


## vatra86

Nas snješko Olaf prezivio odmrzavanje sad se grije u mojoj maternici...  :Very Happy:  
Zelimo bebu sretno sutra!!!

----------


## eryngium

Bravo vatra! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

vatra sretnoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Curke sretno!!!!! Nadam se da ce lijepe bete samo zaredati!!!! 
A ja nikako da opet krenem...

----------


## Zima77

VATRA sretnoooooo :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

željkice,jel pao koji testič?
 :fige:   :fige:

----------


## željkica

> željkice,jel pao koji testič?


nije još al je kupljen i čeka  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Ajde više... :oklagija:  pa kolko još moram čekati! :lool: 
Vibrrrrrrrrrram na stotu!

----------


## Ginger

a daj zeljkice, pisni vec jednom

ja sam piskila 10 dnt trodnevnog i bio je plusic  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ha ha ne vikati! Danas iza posla ću vadit betu

----------


## žužy

A to iza posla je koooolko?  :Aparatic:

----------


## Ginger

Pa pisni test prije  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

evo beta jako je mala 28,3????

----------


## nina977

Željkica,koji ti je dnt i koliko su bili stari embriji?

----------


## željkica

13dnt i vraćene sz

----------


## željkica

13 dat i vraćene su dvije blastociste

----------


## Ginger

Hm, zeljkice, malo je niska, da
Nema ti druge nego cekati i ponoviti za dva dana
Ne prekidaj terapiju

Inace, moja skoro petogodisnjakonja je jos niza beta na cini mi se 11dnt
Tako da, moze ispasti i dobro  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

željkica,držim fige da se lijepo podupla i da sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

evo, nasla sam
10 dpt dvije blastice - 15
14 dpt -75

vibram, draga!

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure, trebala bi je u subotu vadit Al mislim da nemam di.ujutro ću zvat svog mpo dr da vidim Šta on kaže. Uz sve ovo maleni mi u velikoj fibri već tri dana.

----------


## Medeja

Željkice, a neki privatni laboratorij?
Već sam htjela predložiti Breyer, ali sam vidjela da si u Splitu.
I ja vibram za povećanje bete!!!

----------


## žužy

željkice,jako se nadam da peš Gingerinim stopama.  :Love:  
 :fige:   :fige:

----------


## željkica

Zvala sam dr u ponedjeljak je moram ponovit pa ćemo vidit, taj ponedjeljak mi čini tako dalekooooo! Zuzy hvala ti i ja se nadam!

----------


## vatra86

Željkice ima nade... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da u pon bude lijepa trocifrena  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Danas bila na uzv i krenuli smo moram se pikati sa decaptylom i piti estrofem zašto decaptyl

----------


## tanatana

Zima77, koji ti je protokol? Decapeptyl uzimaš sad ciklus prije stimuliranog?

----------


## Zima77

idem po svoje smrzliće dr je propiso decaptyl i piti estrofem dva puta dvije tabletice

----------


## željkica

Zima sretno! !! Vatra kako si? Ima li kakvih simptoma? ? Kod mene ništa osim lagane prehlade malo grlo pecka i stisnulo nos.

----------


## tanatana

Zima vidim sad  :Smile:  Sretno! Ovo za Decapeptyl prije FET-a ne znam odgovoriti.

----------


## Zima77

hvala draga vibram za tebe,,

----------


## vatra86

Mene sve šarafi.. Ali i 28 dc je pa mozda i menga dođe, ujutro piskim test onaj osjetljiviji...

----------


## Popsi

Evo da se i tu javim.moj fet je bio 23.9.1 blastica.danas mi je 28 dc i imam osjecaj da cu procurit.sutra mozda pisnem test ako skupim hrabrosti.

----------


## Zima77

u prošlom postupku i meni je bilo tako i bingo držim fige

----------


## vatra86

Prvi test negativan, 9 dnt 3-dnevnog, nekako sam znala,... Radila Gravignost mini i onaj osjetljiv sa E Baya...

----------


## Popsi

Moj test danas na 11 dnt blastice pozitivan.
Vatra86 to je mozda malo rano da bi ti pokazalo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma znaš da sam ti rekla da još nije gotovoooo Vatra86... :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

FET 2 blastice, 8dnt Intim plus  + ......shhhhh do   utorka i bete  :Smile:

----------


## Popsi

Cestitam zelimo bebu .

----------


## Zima77

bravo

----------


## Popsi

Vatra86 kad ces opet radit test?

----------


## miuta821

> FET 2 blastice, 8dnt Intim plus  + ......shhhhh do   utorka i bete


Cestitam draga i sretno

----------


## vatra86

Kod mene i danas na 10 dnt minus, tako da u sri vadim betu kao potvdu i da se skinem s lijekova..  :Smile:

----------


## Popsi

Vatra86 jesi danas radila test?nadam se da je danas vec pozitivan.

----------


## Zima77

popsi čestitam ,,,,vatra držim fige za pozitivan test

----------


## vatra86

Danas nisam, sutra vadim betu, ma ako nije na 10 dnt pozitivan i bete ce biti 0.. To sam si ja vec otpisala

----------


## Popsi

Kod mene danas na 13 dnt 1 blastice beta nevjerojatnih 955 i nesto. Ja jos nemogu vjerovat.
Vratra nadam se da ce te beta iznenadit

----------


## željkica

Bravo Popsi čestitam! !!!!

----------


## vatra86

Krasna beta Popsi!! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Popsi

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Popsi

Vatra86 drzimo fige za tvoju betu  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Popsi cestitam!

vatrice, vibram!

zelimo_bebu di si? beta?

----------


## vatra86

Evo potvde, beta 0...
Idem odmah slijedeci ciklus sa 21 dc..  :Very Happy:  
A onda vibre na najjace!!!

----------


## Popsi

Bas mi je zao draga!

----------


## Jelitza

Čitam vas stalno pa evo da i ja prijavim pozitivnu betu iz FET-a na 20dnt 1.976

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo Jelitza  :Smile: 
Ginger.....jučer 11 dnt 390  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

zb  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!
 :Kiss: 

Jelitza cestitam!

----------


## 123beba

Čestitam cure!!!! Neka vam sve bude školski do kraja!!!!

----------


## Popsi

Moja beta danas 4619.00.

Jelitza cestitam.super beta. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelitza

Hvala cure, čestitke i vama i sretno dalje!

----------


## Zima77

Transfer obavljen mrvice su kod mamice na sigurnom beta 30.10 ,,, i neka ostanu sljedećih devet mjeseci

----------


## miuta821

Cure svima sretno i cestitam na pozitivne bete

----------


## Lagunas

Cure sa pozitivnim betama,  Čestitam! 
I ja u utorak idem po svojeg prvog smrzlica  :Smile: 
Nadamo se zajedno..

----------


## Popsi

Cure moje kod mene kuca jedno malo  :Heart: 
To je stvarno prekrasan osjecaj.
Nadam se da ce i vama bit tako sa vasim smrzlicima.sretno.

----------


## Lagunas

Popsi Čestitam! 

Baš dok sam bila na transferu je biologica rekla kako najveći broj trudnoća imaju baš iz fet-a. Govorim o Ri-kbc. Nadam se da ću i ja među taj dobitni postotak  :Smile:

----------


## Jelitza

Super Popsi, cestitam! Kod mene na 6+2 nije bilo srcane reakcije, idem ponovno na 8+1 pa cemo vidjeti. Koji je tebi tjedan?

----------


## Popsi

Ja sam jucer bila 6+3 i vidjela se lijepo srcana reakcija.

----------


## Zima77

Popsi cestitam sretno ☺

----------


## suncokret19

Cure, koliki treba biti endometrij za transfer?
Čekam mengu da počnem s estrofemom i onda utrićima, svoju ovulaciju nemam. Imamo zamrznutu 1 blastocistu.

----------


## Lagunas

Hej suncokret,  kako, što se dogodilo? Zadnji put kad sam vidjela da pišeš beta je bila u redu... Žao mi je, jako jako.
Ja sam baš bila na fet-u i 8mm je bilo dovoljno, iako je na dan transfera bio 10mm. Trenutno sam sva na iglama jer mi je danas 7dnt 5d i sigurna sam da nismo uspjeli ni ovaj put. 
Tebi želim više sreće! Sutra piskim test.

----------


## antonija15

Cure da li za FET treba kakva uputnica?

----------


## suncokret19

Lagunas, prestalo nam kucati srčeko u 7tt. Missed ab.   :Sad:   po čemu to znaš? ja sam isto bila sigurna jer sam imala strašan hiper i primala injekcije i bila u bolnici pa reko da se od bolova i stresa neće primit, a kad ono   :Smile:  nije ti rano za test?
Antonija15 meni su rekli za bolničko lječenje nek donesem.

----------


## miuta821

> Cure da li za FET treba kakva uputnica?


Da treba ja sam odma nosila d1.kad sam isla 21 dan na dogovor a iduci mj 12 dan se vracam na pregled endometriju.sretnooo

----------


## žužy

Antonija,na prvi pregled kad imaš dogovoreni FET,doneseš uputnicu na kojoj piše MPO postupak ili samo FET.

suncokret,sretno!

Lagunas, :fige:  za plusič!

----------


## Lagunas

Sjećam te se Suncokret, naše odbrojavanje je bilo sa danom razlike i pažljivo sam pratila što ćeš javiti i zadnje što sam pročitala sa foruma je da je sve u redu i da je beta taman kako treba biti. Ja sam tada imala biokemijsku i isključila se od svih foruma i tih tema. Sad sam i ja išla po svojeg jedinog smrzlica. Možda je rano za test, ali uvijek nestrpljivost pobijedi i to je jače od mene. Ovih dana se utapam u onim starim temama o simptoma i kad su se druge najranije testirale.  Uvijek je tako. Prvih pet dana imam osjećaj da ću izdržati do kraja ali već 6ti dan sam provela sate na to. Žuži, hvala draga. Ne očekujem ništa dobro. Kada bi vrijedili lh testovi, bilo bi pozitivno. Ali 2ga crta nije tamnija od kontrolne pa.... Ne pitajte me ništa o tome, ovih dana bi piskila na bilo što i to svaki sat, da mogu..
Sad je samo ona, daj mi Bože snage da izdržim.

----------


## antonija15

Hvala cure,dakle dr. mi je rekla da dođem par dana prije očekivane m da vidi jesu mi se smirili jajnici ,a ako jesu vratiti će mi smrzlića.sestre su mi gore dale internu uputnicu pa neznam da li će mi ona vrijediti i za taj pregled i za fet

----------


## suncokret19

I ja sam se nakon kiretaže isključila od svega, čak toliko da nisam vjerovala kad nam je dr.rekao da ne treba velika pauza nakon ab. Trebalo mi je 2 tjedna da skupim hrabrosti za novi pokušaj. 
Poslije prvog ivfa, stvarno stvarno nisam očekivala pozitivnu betu, ali nekako već sada znam da ću ovaj put biti nestrpljivija iako do toga ima još tjedana. Tako da te razumijem i držim ti fige   :Wink:

----------


## Lagunas

Dobro jutro cure i dečki ako čita koji  :Smile:  

Prijavljujem svoj sramežljivi plus. Nije velik kao kuća ali tu je i vidi bez da ga tražim pod posebnim kutom ili svijetlom! Za dva dana radim još jedan, i ako i taj bude imao još ljepšu crtu idem vaditi betu. Iako sam nju planirala vaditi u ponedjeljak. 
Tko će dočekati to?! 
Jedino što me plaši je opet niska temp.. 36.5
Joooj dragi Bože,  samo da mi se ne ponovi kao zadnji put. Cure pošaljite koju vibru i molitvu....

----------


## Joss

> Dobro jutro cure i dečki ako čita koji  
> 
> Prijavljujem svoj sramežljivi plus. Nije velik kao kuća ali tu je i vidi bez da ga tražim pod posebnim kutom ili svijetlom! Za dva dana radim još jedan, i ako i taj bude imao još ljepšu crtu idem vaditi betu. Iako sam nju planirala vaditi u ponedjeljak. 
> Tko će dočekati to?! 
> Jedino što me plaši je opet niska temp.. 36.5
> Joooj dragi Bože,  samo da mi se ne ponovi kao zadnji put. Cure pošaljite koju vibru i molitvu....


~~~~~~~~~~~
lagunas držim fige da bude velika beta ( ja sam imala jedva vidljiv plus a beta preko 1500 tako da te nijanse ne znače ništa).

----------


## eryngium

Lagunas, fige na najjače!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tanatana

:fige:  lagunas

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,čestitam na pluseku! Nek se crta deblja a beta bude odlična :fige: 
I pusti tp

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,čestitam na pluseku! Nek se crta deblja a beta bude odlična :fige: 
I pusti temperaturu,plusek je tu :Very Happy:

----------


## Lagunas

Hvala na potpori, puno mi znači svaka riječ.  Za dva dana ćemo znati više  :Smile:  
Smiješno je da kad napokon i ugledaš tu drugu crtu, ostaješ i dalje nevjerni Toma.

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje imamo plus jeeeee.....popiskila 2i oba bingo to zelim svima jess...

----------


## Popsi

Cure cestitam od srca  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tanatana

lagunas i zima, čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje beta je 1622

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje beta je 1622


Super cestitam

----------


## Lagunas

Dobar dan cure!
Beta na 10dnt, 5d, icsi,  iznosi 77.1
Ni lijevo ni desno. Iako sam očekivala brojku veću od 100...
Tako sam žalosna. Pošto je vikend čekamo pon za sljedeću. 
Ova mrva treba još molitve...

----------


## željkica

Čestitam od srca!!!! I neka bude sve školski do kraja!

----------


## tanatana

Lagunas, vibriram za tvoju mrvicu da se čvrto drži!  :Kiss:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zima, čestitam! 
Lagunas, držim palčeve!

----------


## nevena

Lagunas, imala je i Ginger tako nisku betu, mozda i nizu a isto blastica u pitanju i ispalo savrseno. Nije to tako lose samo neka sada pravilno raste, mozda se jednostavno kasnije implantiralo pa je zato pocetna vrijednost nesto niza. 

Svu srecu ti zelim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,bitno da lijepo raste.  :fige:  za dalje!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo koke...da vam bete rastu... :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

Lagznas  :fige: 
Zima čestitam!!

----------


## Ginger

Zima cestitam!!

Lagunas, cestitam i tebi!
Ja stalno kazem da je moj slucaj vise iznimka nego pravilo, al tvoja beta i nije tako niska pa evo:
10dpt - ß 15
14dpt - ß 75
16dpt - ß 217
18dpt - ß 477 
vracene dvije blastice, a jedna od njih za koji dan slavi 5.rodjendan

----------


## Lagunas

Hvala na potpori, cure, izgleda da, mi cure sa traumama, ćemo biti sretne onaj dan kad rodimo i kažu da je sve u redu. Možda ni onda nećemo, jer neki drugi strahovi počnu,  ne znam. Malo sam se utjesila da bi sve bilo drugačije da sam betu vadila koji dan kasnije, no što je tu je. Bolje da gledam pozitivno jer negativno mogu i poslije, kad vijesti zaista ne budu dobre, AKO ne budu dobre. Sad samo strpljenja i malo više pozitive da je sve u redu, te da ću ću u  utorak razveseliti sve ukućane, pa i šire  :Smile:  
Zima, velike čestitke na tvojoj beti!  Nek bude sve super svih 8mjeseci! 
Ginger, tvoje vrijednosti jesu melem i mogu samo zamisliti kako je tek tebi bilo.

----------


## Zima77

Lagunas za betu

----------


## TinkerBell

Danas 7dnt FET-a tri mala eskimica  :Smile:  nadam se da su se fino smjestili, pokusavam da budem samo pozitivaaaa!!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Danas 7dnt FET-a tri mala eskimica  nadam se da su se fino smjestili, pokusavam da budem samo pozitivaaaa!!


Još malo pa može početi testomanija

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas 7dnt FET-a tri mala eskimica  nadam se da su se fino smjestili, pokusavam da budem samo pozitivaaaa!!


TinkerBell, tebi su vratili tri embrija? u CItu? koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## TinkerBell

Dijagnoza nam je idiotska...ako je to uopce dijagnoza :lool: 
Vracene su tri jer su bile skupa zaledene,jedna osmostanicna i dvi cetverostanicne..embriolog kaze da od ove dvi ne ocekuju puno ali da su pravilnog oblika pa se nikad ne zna..jos malo pa cemo znat  :Smile:

----------


## TinkerBell

> Još malo pa može početi testomanija


 Ma nema testova jos danas sam primila brevactid 1500 u dupe...koliko znam ostaje u tijelu jedno 5-6 dana :štrika:

----------


## Kadauna

> Dijagnoza nam je idiotska...ako je to uopce dijagnoza
> Vracene su tri jer su bile skupa zaledene,jedna osmostanicna i dvi cetverostanicne..embriolog kaze da od ove dvi ne ocekuju puno ali da su pravilnog oblika pa se nikad ne zna..jos malo pa cemo znat


Sretno tinkerbell a za cito se nadam da znaju da je ovo ilegalno. Ne znam zasto su zamrzavali 3 embrija skupa

----------


## TinkerBell

Kako bilo da bilo beta je nazalost negativna..idemo sad dalje,nemam smrzlica pa cemo u novi postupak! :utezi:

----------


## miuta821

Cure imam pitanije dali se dogodilo koju od vas da se pikate sa decapeptyl pa meng nestaje?jer ja sam u pripremi za fet pa jucer vidim krenula ja pocnem sa pikicom i poslije vise nista.samo kad idem na tualet nekad nesto smedije.zbunijena sam

----------


## antonija15

> Cure imam pitanije dali se dogodilo koju od vas da se pikate sa decapeptyl pa meng nestaje?jer ja sam u pripremi za fet pa jucer vidim krenula ja pocnem sa pikicom i poslije vise nista.samo kad idem na tualet nekad nesto smedije.zbunijena sam


Meni je rekla sestra na vv da se ne pikam dok ide smeđe nego kad krene prava krv

----------


## miuta821

Bilo i kod mene pravo jucer ali danas je smede nemam pojma sta se dogada.!!!

----------


## lina2

Meni se to isto događalo, prvi dan normalno i onda mi stane.. i bilo je sve u redu..mislim da je to zbog decapaptyila.

----------


## miuta821

Hvala curke nadamse da bude ok.jer vise nemam smrz-ce samo ovi 2 blast sta cekaju.

----------


## Joss

U utorak me čeka prvi fet.
Ništa nisam koristila, samo štoperica, i sad mi pade na pamet da nije trebalo malo prije fet-a krenuti s progesteronom?
(kao što se kreće nakon punkcije?)Ili tek nakon fet.a?

----------


## mila2

Joss , moj prvi fet je u nedelju 29.11.Ja sam koristila estrofem od drugog dana ciklusa 13.11. (3x1 tbl), a utrogestan od 24.11. (3x2 vaginalne kapsule ).Imamo jednu zaleđenu blastocistu.Prije toga 3 neuspješna pokušaja.U prva 2 nismo imali zaleđenih a sada jedna pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## antonija15

> U utorak me čeka prvi fet.
> Ništa nisam koristila, samo štoperica, i sad mi pade na pamet da nije trebalo malo prije fet-a krenuti s progesteronom?
> (kao što se kreće nakon punkcije?)Ili tek nakon fet.a?


I ja isto kroz par dana idem na prvi FET,a od ljekova sam dobila sljedeće :Shock: d 1. dana ciklusa decaceptyl 7 ampula,7 dana,od 2.dana ciklusa estrofem 3x1,decortin 5mg,1x1.
 i meni je bilo čudno što dr ne spominje progesteron ali valjda ona zna zašto.objašnjavala mi je da im je ovo nova vrsta terapije koja se pokazala uspješnom

----------


## miuta821

Potpisujem antoniju15.ista terapija onda od 12 dan sam bila na pregled od 13 dan krenem sa 3-1 utrogestan.u cetvrtak drugi fet

----------


## ljube555

Muita draga, sretno od svega srca ti zelim!!!!

----------


## miuta821

> Muita draga, sretno od svega srca ti zelim!!!!


Hvala draga i ja tebi zelim da uzivas u trudnoci.

----------


## Joss

Hvala na odgovorima.Dakle ipak ste krenule ranije s progesteronom osim antonije.hm...poslat cu ipak poruku dr. da pitam.
I svašta nešto ste koristile -samo ja bez ikakvih lijekova..... :Rolling Eyes: 
A sad šta je tu je vidjet ćemo rezultat za 2 tjedna.
Cure sretno! Nadam se da ćemo imati lijepe bete pod borom (to sam si nekako uvijek priželjkivala).

----------


## Inesz

Aspiracija folikula dovodi do oštećenja stanica žutog tijela koje luče progesteron.
Ako u spontanim ciklusima nema disfunkcije žutog tijela, lučenje progesterona je uredno, i nema potrebe da se progesteron nadomješta sintetskim hormonskim preparatima.

----------


## nina977

Joss,upravo kako Ines kaže..
Ja sam sad imala Fet u prirodnom cilusu ,dobila štopericu,Fet je bio peti dan a Utrogestan sam krenula uzimati 3 dana prije transfera 2x2.
Nakon transfera sam dobila 3x2.
Ako ga i uzmeš nećeš pogriješit ali ne prije ovulacije i ne treba ti puna doza.

----------


## Joss

> Joss,upravo kako Ines kaže..
> Ja sam sad imala Fet u prirodnom cilusu ,dobila štopericu,Fet je bio peti dan a Utrogestan sam krenula uzimati 3 dana prije transfera 2x2.
> Nakon transfera sam dobila 3x2.
> Ako ga i uzmeš nećeš pogriješit ali ne prije ovulacije i ne treba ti puna doza.


Ovo što Inez kaže mi je poznato ali ipak vidim da većina  dobije progesteron prije transfera-kao ti.
A ja neću uopće uzimati ništa prije transfera.

----------


## žužy

> Ovo što Inez kaže mi je poznato ali ipak vidim da većina  dobije progesteron prije transfera-kao ti.
> A ja neću uopće uzimati ništa prije transfera.


Joss,sve ti ovisi o klinici i dr koji ti radi FET. Cure koje su gore pisale su večinom na VV i tako se tamo radi. Progesteron se uvodi onaj dan pred FET kolko je star embrij zamrznut.
U Petrovoj npr utrogestane je planirano da dobijem na sam dan transfera.
Ne brini,slušaj svog doktora. I sretno!

----------


## antonija15

Ja u srijedu imam prvu kontrolu pred Fet i vjerojatno da će mi dr uvesti i utrogestane,e sad kad će mi biti transfer nemam pojma.

----------


## Joss

> Joss,sve ti ovisi o klinici i dr koji ti radi FET. Cure koje su gore pisale su večinom na VV i tako se tamo radi. Progesteron se uvodi onaj dan pred FET kolko je star embrij zamrznut.
> U Petrovoj npr utrogestane je planirano da dobijem na sam dan transfera.
> Ne brini,slušaj svog doktora. I sretno!


tnx

----------


## miuta821

> Ja u srijedu imam prvu kontrolu pred Fet i vjerojatno da će mi dr uvesti i utrogestane,e sad kad će mi biti transfer nemam pojma.


Meni je 19 dan nakon m.sretno ja idem u cetvrtak

----------


## mila2

Samo da prijavim da mi je danas urađen prvi fet jedne blastociste.Za 9 dana radim test ili betu.Nadam se da će nam biti uspješan.  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Cure sretno i da vam bude ko I kod mene

----------


## antonija15

Hvala Zima,ja se ne nadam baš previše jer moja zamrznuta blastica nije baš dobre kvalitete,ako se nisu primile svježe u moja dva postupka bilo bi pravo čudo da se primi zamrznuta i još k tome loše kvalitete

----------


## miuta821

> Samo da prijavim da mi je danas urađen prvi fet jedne blastociste.Za 9 dana radim test ili betu.Nadam se da će nam biti uspješan.


Sretno draga !!!

----------


## mila2

Minuta 821 hvala ti!! Danas mi je 5dt. 3. i 4. sam imala bolove kao da ću dobti i grčeve.Jutros je bolje.Prošla sam sve simptome tri puta i znam da nema pravila.Prvi put mi je transfer blastice.Pa se nekako više nadam.Ima l još ko da je radio fet?

----------


## miuta821

Draga mila2 ja sam jucer imala fet blastica.isto 3 et svaki put blast i svaki put drugacije.neka bude nam sretno i poklon za bozic.

----------


## mila2

Minutice draga bilo bi divno da nam uspije.Ja sam nešto jutros klonula.Imam osjećaj da ću dobiti, boli me stomak, preznojavanje.Pravi pms pa sam baš tužna.Meni je prvi put blastica vraćena pa sam bila optimistična ali od jutros glup osjećaj.U utorak radim testić.

----------


## miuta821

> Minutice draga bilo bi divno da nam uspije.Ja sam nešto jutros klonula.Imam osjećaj da ću dobiti, boli me stomak, preznojavanje.Pravi pms pa sam baš tužna.Meni je prvi put blastica vraćena pa sam bila optimistična ali od jutros glup osjećaj.U utorak radim testić.


Mozda je od implantacije budi smirena setaj malo na zrak i opustise tako meni rekla moja dr-ca mpo.koristis kakve tablete?ja imam estrofem3-1 decortin1-1 andol100. I utrogestan3-2

----------


## mila2

U pravu si, bila sam u gradu skoro 3 sata i mogo sam bolja.Koristim esrofem 3x1 tableta , utrogestan 3x2 ,andol 100 i folnu.Fet je super prošao , blastica je bila rana, dr je zadovoljan.Vidjećemo ...

----------


## mila2

Jutro cure!!!
Danas 8.dan et.Imala sam svakakvih simptoma a od juče i jutros imam osjećaj da doazi vještica.Baš sam nikakava.Muka mi više od planiranja šta i kako dalje.Ma da sam ovaj poslednji put zadovoljna klinikom i doktorom.Prva 2 puta skroz loše Sutra test.

----------


## sara79

> Jutro cure!!!
> Danas 8.dan et.Imala sam svakakvih simptoma a od juče i jutros imam osjećaj da doazi vještica.Baš sam nikakava.Muka mi više od planiranja šta i kako dalje.Ma da sam ovaj poslednji put zadovoljna klinikom i doktorom.Prva 2 puta skroz loše Sutra test.


mila2 sretno  :Smile:  
Promjenila si kliniku?? Gdje si bila u postupku ako smijem pitati??

----------


## mila2

Hvala!
Stalno mi je prisuran osjećaj da sam dobila ili samo što nisam.Da mi je znati kako treba biti kad uspije  :Confused: 
Sada sam u betaplus klinici.

----------


## Moe

> Hvala!
> Stalno mi je prisuran osjećaj da sam dobila ili samo što nisam.Da mi je znati kako treba biti kad uspije 
> Sada sam u betaplus klinici.


Nema tu pravila. Ponekad umisljamo simptome, ponekad ne skuzimo a tu su. Ponekad smo trudne, a ponekad nismo  :Smile: 
Zelim ti visoku betu ili pozitivnu crticu na testu sutra!

----------


## mila2

Hvala Moe!!!Još danas da izdržim, pa već ću sutra znati šta i kakao.....

----------


## Joss

> Hvala!
> Stalno mi je prisuran osjećaj da sam dobila ili samo što nisam.Da mi je znati kako treba biti kad uspije 
> Sada sam u betaplus klinici.


I kad uspije vrlo lako mozes imati osjecaj da ces dobiti, dobro se sjecam u prvoj trudnoci 11dpt ma potpisala bih bila da cu dobiti mengu ali nisam jos 9 mjeseci.Tako da ne mozes znati sto je.Sretno sutra s testom.

----------


## nina977

Joss,kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## mila2

Joss, nadam se da je tako i kod mene.Testić kupljen.Sutra vam javljam rezultat.... :Cekam:

----------


## Joss

> Joss,kad ti vadiš betu?


Po  preporuci dr oko 15.12.  (14-16 dnt).al misl da cu i ranije -za sad nemam osjecaj da se nesto dogodilo .uh..

----------


## biska

> Joss, nadam se da je tako i kod mene.Testić kupljen.Sutra vam javljam rezultat....


mila2  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## mila2

Cure, test pozitivan  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug: Još ne vjerujem.Dakle 9.dt jedne blastociste.Fet.

----------


## nina977

> Cure, test pozitivan Još ne vjerujem.Dakle 9.dt jedne blastociste.Fet.


Bravo!!! :Smile: 
Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## antonija15

Ja imala jučer fet jedne blastice,betu vadim 20.12.nadam se božičnom čudu

----------


## mila2

Iz klinke su rekli da uradim sutra betu onda opet za 2 dana i nakon toga dogovor oko ultrazvuka.Ja se nadam da će biti ok.Linija se odmah pojavila .I baš sam optimista za dalje.
Navijam za ostale cure :grouphug: 
Čekam pozitivne testiće , bete.... :Heart:

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, test pozitivan Još ne vjerujem.Dakle 9.dt jedne blastociste.Fet.


Pa to je super cestitam !

----------


## mila2

Hvala Minutice.Sad tebe čekamo i navijam .Samo se treba opustiti.Ja sam bila luda juče i jutros.Sve sam kontala nema ništa i što radim test .Tako da sam i kupila jeftiniji, trakicu.Reko šta će mi skuplji kad neće biti pozitivan.Stvarno se nikad ne zna.

----------


## Joss

> Cure, test pozitivan Još ne vjerujem.Dakle 9.dt jedne blastociste.Fet.


čestitam!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> Ja imala jučer fet jedne blastice,betu vadim 20.12.nadam se božičnom čudu


Sretno i fige :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala Minutice.Sad tebe čekamo i navijam .Samo se treba opustiti.Ja sam bila luda juče i jutros.Sve sam kontala nema ništa i što radim test .Tako da sam i kupila jeftiniji, trakicu.Reko šta će mi skuplji kad neće biti pozitivan.Stvarno se nikad ne zna.


Bas mi je drago mene isto panika krene nadamse da cu i ja ko ti imati poz vijest.uzivaj draga.neznam jos kad cu test mislim da cu ja negde 9 dan. :Wink:

----------


## lina2

Evo cure i ja sam bila na fet-u, 2 blastociste.Danas mi je 8dt. Od 2-5 dana nekakvo zatezanje samo sa desne strane. Sada više ne osjećam ništa i već mi je muka da ništa ni ovaj put.
Zapravo pitam se kako bi se trebala i osjećati?!
Čestitam mila2.

----------


## miuta821

> Evo cure i ja sam bila na fet-u, 2 blastociste.Danas mi je 8dt. Od 2-5 dana nekakvo zatezanje samo sa desne strane. Sada više ne osjećam ništa i već mi je muka da ništa ni ovaj put.
> Zapravo pitam se kako bi se trebala i osjećati?!
> Čestitam mila2.


Jel budes napravila test?sretno draga i tebi.

----------


## mila2

Da vam javim da ću betu sutra raditi.Danas mirujem jer mi se juče oko 12 pojavilo malo rozog sekreta i par kapljica krvi.Jako sam se prepala.Kasnije i jutros nema ništa, ponekad smeđkasto na papiru.Da li je zbog datuma kad bi i inače trebala dobiti ili nešto drugo , ne znam.Sad pijem utrogestan i strogo mirovanje juče i danas.A test je bio baš dobar.Druga linija se odmah pojavila i jako viddljiva.
Lina vidjećemo kako će kod mene završiti ali ja sam imala pravi pms.

----------


## Moe

> Cure, test pozitivan Još ne vjerujem.Dakle 9.dt jedne blastociste.Fet.


Ajmeeee, cestitaaaam!!!!




> Ja imala jučer fet jedne blastice,betu vadim 20.12.nadam se božičnom čudu


Držim sve fige!  :fige: 




> neznam jos kad cu test mislim da cu ja negde 9 dan


i tebi  :fige:  




> Sada više ne osjećam ništa i već mi je muka da ništa ni ovaj put.


Kad je beta? Misli ružičasto!!!

----------


## Joss

> Evo cure i ja sam bila na fet-u, 2 blastociste.Danas mi je 8dt. Od 2-5 dana nekakvo zatezanje samo sa desne strane. Sada više ne osjećam ništa i već mi je muka da ništa ni ovaj put.
> .


ovo mogu samo potpisati ..isto brojimo samo je kod mene bila jedna bcc

----------


## lina2

Beta mi je 17.12., a test me nekako frka raditi..kukavica sam..

----------


## mila2

Lino i meni je bila frka.Ja se spremila za posao jer sam mislila da nema ništa i prije nego ću krenuti uradim test.Ono šok, pozitivan.Šta god odlučiš testić ili sačekati betu nije bitno.Želim ti uspjeh....

----------


## Zima77

Sretno cure držim fige i da se bebice lijepo smjeste kod mame ja sam ovaj put imala fet dvije blastociste i bingo dolazi nam duplo pojačanje ,,,,,

----------


## mila2

Zima draga super!!!Mazi svoje mrvice. :Heart:  :Heart: Ja sam jutros vadila krv za betu.Nalaz će biti poslijepodne.Nadam se da će beta biti dobra.Nema ni juče ni jutros nikakvog sekreta.Samo da tako ostane.Navijam za ostale cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lina2

Zima čestitam.. Uživaj u trudnoći!
Mila čekamo s tobom..

----------


## sensa.77

Pozdrav cure.
Imam jednu nedoumicu. 09.11. sam imala zadnju M. Ciklusi mi u prosjeku traju 31 dan. 27.11. sam imala transfer  (FET). Danas sam vadila betu i ona je trenutno 20,1. Je li to + ili -?

----------


## sensa.77

Pozdrav svima.
Ukratko: 09.11.2015. zadnja M, 27.11.2015. transfer (FET) 2 blastociste. Ciklus mi inače traje 31-32 dana. Danas sam vadila betu i ona je 20,1. Što misliti o tome, što očekivati od toga?

----------


## miuta821

Draga sensa.77 mislim da je niska ali za 2 dana vadi opet ako se dupla ,mozda kasnila implantacija.stretno da bude tako

----------


## sensa.77

Nisam spomenula da sam u petak 04.11. od jutra nakon mokrenja imala ruzicasti trag na papiru, i to je trajalo sve do nedjelje. Od ponedjeljka je potpuno nestalo i vise se nije pojavljivalo.  Ako je to i bila implantacija (sto po opisu odgovara), mislim da je ova beta svejedno premala, zar ne? 
Ovo nam je cetvrti postupak. Do sada su uvijek bile nule, ovo je prvi puta ovako, na prvu sam se ponadala, ali kada sam se sabrala i sama sam postala svjesna da nista od toga.

----------


## kiki30

zima77,čestitam od srca !!  :Very Happy: 
ja sam imala FET 18.11. i beta 14 dnt 1918...
sad čekam ultrazvuk koji je tek za sedam dana..

----------


## lina2

Hej kiki, čestitam..
Jesi imala kakve simptome?

----------


## Medeja

Mila, kolika je betica?
Svim curkama čestitam na plusićima!

Sensa, pripremi se da bi u pitanju mogla biti i biokemijska.  :Sad:  
Ja se nadam da nije i da ćeš nam javiti veću betu.

----------


## kiki30

> Hej kiki, čestitam..
> Jesi imala kakve simptome?


hvala,a imala sam 6-7 dan pms bolove i lagani spotting..onda je sve stalo..
nemam ni sad neke simptome ,lagani pritisak i bolne grudi...baš me malo i strah ulz a nadam se da bude sve ok

----------


## Joss

zima čestitam na dvojčekima!!
kiki30 ..i tebi čestitam, držim fige za uzv..i krasan ti je potpis.

----------


## miuta821

Mila 2 jesi vadila betu?

----------


## lina2

Čekanje nam svima jako teško pada..
Ali glavu gore i mazi trbuščić..Sve će biti dobro..

----------


## mila2

Jutros radila  ali mi nisu još poslali nalaz.Zvala labaratoriju, kažu guža pa će mi ujutru poslati.Ne mogu dočekati.
Kika super baš mi je drago.Pišem vam čim dobijem nalaz na mail.

----------


## Medeja

Meni je to nevjerojatno.
Jel to vadiš negdje u Zg. 
Ja nikad dulje od 1 popodne čekala nisam bilo da se radilo o privatnom labu ili bolnici.

----------


## mila2

Beta 326  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mila2

Medeja ja sam iz Banja Luke.Zavisi od labaratorije.Bude nekad za sat ,a nekad za dan kao što je kod mene.Ako naglasiš da je hitno bude i brže što ja nisam.Tako su mi rekli.
Nadam se da je ok.11dt blastociste.Sutra ponavljam da vidimo kako se dupla.
Ostalim betačekalicama želim što prije da bude veliki plus.Samo napred cure....!!!!

----------


## Medeja

Bravo, mila! Beta je prekrasna! 
Iz kojeg ti je to pokušaja?

----------


## mila2

Četvrti pokušaj.Radila sam ranije kod nas u Banja Luci preko fonda.I ništa.Sad u Betaplus-u iz feta.Imala jednu blastocistu.
Zadovoljna sam klinikom Betaplus.Kod nas kome ne uspije u BL u poslednje vrijeme  idu ili Slovenija -Maribor ili Betaplus.

----------


## miuta821

> Beta 326


Superrrr:D:D:sad neka raste beta kako treba

----------


## mila2

> Superrrr:D:D:sad neka raste beta kako treba


Hvala mnogo!Koliko imaš do bete?Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala mnogo!Koliko imaš do bete?Kako se osjećaš?


Ajoii beta je u 16 a sad neznam da radim test ili ne jer mi je strah.za sad je sve ok nemam neki posebni osecaj jedino imam grko u ustima i kiselo ali mozda to radi tablete.

----------


## mila2

> Ajoii beta je u 16 a sad neznam da radim test ili ne jer mi je strah.za sad je sve ok nemam neki posebni osecaj jedino imam grko u ustima i kiselo ali mozda to radi tablete.


Ne znam šta bih ti rekla.I ja sam se živa isprepadala.Meni je ovo čekanje haos.Koji ti je danas dan od transfera.je li blastice ili?

----------


## mila2

> Ne znam šta bih ti rekla.I ja sam se živa isprepadala.Meni je ovo čekanje haos.Koji ti je danas dan od transfera.je li blastice ili?


Nisi dobila i to je dobro.Ja mislim da ti je uspjelo :Smile:

----------


## mila2

> Ajoii beta je u 16 a sad neznam da radim test ili ne jer mi je strah.za sad je sve ok nemam neki posebni osecaj jedino imam grko u ustima i kiselo ali mozda to radi tablete.


Sad sam se vratila na prethodne poruke.Tebi je 8.dt.Možeš sutra test ili da pričekaš betu.Ne znam ni ja.Kako god osjetiš.Meni su na otpusnom pismu napisali test ili beta 9.dt.Zato sam i uradila a inače ne bih smjela sigurno.

----------


## miuta821

> Nisi dobila i to je dobro.Ja mislim da ti je uspjelo


 :Wink: dajBoze da uspije da 2 blast.danas bi bilo 8 dnt ako prvi ne brojm.

----------


## antonija15

Cure moje prvo čestitke svima na pozitivnim betama.ja danas guram 4dnt jedne blastociste,nemam nikakvim simptoma osim povremenih bolova u jajnicima i na momenat grčeva u maternici.nema nam druge nego strpljivo čekati i nadati se najboljem.

----------


## mila2

Beta 13.dt jedne blastice  740.Sretna sam .Iz klinike su javili da je dobra. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> Beta 13.dt jedne blastice  740.Sretna sam .Iz klinike su javili da je dobra.


Super uzivaj sad ja nisam jos test jer nemam doma mozda cu ponedelijak

----------


## mila2

Danas ti je 9.dan transfera.Još malo se strpi pa ako budeš spremna uradi testić :Smile:  u ponedeljak.Ja se nekako nadam da će ti uspjeti i da će ti Božić donijeti radost.Samo vjeruju......

----------


## miuta821

> Danas ti je 9.dan transfera.Još malo se strpi pa ako budeš spremna uradi testić u ponedeljak.Ja se nekako nadam da će ti uspjeti i da će ti Božić donijeti radost.Samo vjeruju......


Hvala draga tu smo blize nego blizni prijateli jer jedino mi se mozemo naj bolije razumijeti.

----------


## lina2

Evo cure, da prijavim 12dt 2blastociste, jutros minus na testu, ujutro idem vaditi betu.
Nažalost osjećaj me nije prevario..

----------


## miuta821

> Evo cure, da prijavim 12dt 2blastociste, jutros minus na testu, ujutro idem vaditi betu.
> Nažalost osjećaj me nije prevario..


Zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## lina2

Hvala miuta..
Idemo dalje..

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala miuta..
> Idemo dalje..


Tak nesto moj test isto - :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## antonija15

Ja sam najvjerojatnije sljedeća na redu za -,poćeli lagano simptomi pms-a,imam doma jedan test ali nekako nema smisla da ga uopće radim,poćelo lagano znojenje,prištići,bolovi u križima tako da.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mila2

> Tak nesto moj test isto -


Minuta draga žao mi je zbog testa.Ovo ti je fet iz prvog postupka,je li?Uradi još betu da budeš sigurna a ako ne uspije razmišljaj odmah šta dalje.Ja sam uspjela iz feta od četvrtog postupka.Tako da samo napred.

----------


## mila2

> Ja sam najvjerojatnije sljedeća na redu za -,poćeli lagano simptomi pms-a,imam doma jedan test ali nekako nema smisla da ga uopće radim,poćelo lagano znojenje,prištići,bolovi u križima tako da....


Ja sam imala sve simptome pms-a.Tako da do testa ili bete ništa nije sigurno.

----------


## mikipika32

Cure simptomi su razni a ja sam se pomirila da niš ni ovga puta pa me pozotivno razveselilo. Mislila sam da me šarafe crijeva nakon transfera, zatim da ću dobiti jer je identičan pms osjećaj pa sam se iznenadila ugledavši plus. Pravilo je da nema pravila. Ja sam stalno cicke gledala i pipkala a one ništa pa ni sad.

----------


## lina2

Žao mi je miuta..Drži se..

----------


## miuta821

Hvala cure ipak cu betu izvaditi samo u srijedu radi reda i zatvaranije bolovanije.jer mi se ne ide prije.bas mi je tesko ko svaki neuspiheh.neznam dali budem imala snage za dalije jer svaki put sve naj naj blastice i sve ok pa nist.sretno svima za dalije.

----------


## lina2

Joj miuta, skroz te razumijem tako je i kod nas.
Super blastice, a ništa, to me frustrira skroz.

----------


## antonija15

Ja noćas radila test 8.dnt blastice(fet),onaj jeftini iz dm-a i nakon 5 sekunda pokazao se minus,ali jutros kad sam ga gledala vidjela sam jedva vidljivu drugu svijetlu crtu,vidi se kad se gleda pod određenim kutem,nisam pametna uopće dal da odem vaditi betu ili da ponovim test

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja noćas radila test 8.dnt blastice(fet),onaj jeftini iz dm-a i nakon 5 sekunda pokazao se minus,ali jutros kad sam ga gledala vidjela sam jedva vidljivu drugu svijetlu crtu,vidi se kad se gleda pod određenim kutem,nisam pametna uopće dal da odem vaditi betu ili da ponovim test


joj Antonija, testovi se ne gledaju nakon isteka preporučenog vremena, i to je što si vidjela uglavnom razlog tome i takva "crtica" se ne računa. Ja bih izvadila betu - ona je najsigurnija.

----------


## miuta821

Antonija15 to se kod mene dogodilo prosli put ali drugi test i beta su pokazali 0.daj Boze da kod tebe bude drugacije

----------


## antonija15

Nije da se nešto pretjerano nadam ali budući da mi se do sad nikad nije dogodilo...neću se nadati previše

----------


## mila2

> Ja noćas radila test 8.dnt blastice(fet),onaj jeftini iz dm-a i nakon 5 sekunda pokazao se minus,ali jutros kad sam ga gledala vidjela sam jedva vidljivu drugu svijetlu crtu,vidi se kad se gleda pod određenim kutem,nisam pametna uopće dal da odem vaditi betu ili da ponovim test


Antonija meni u neuspjelim pokušajima nije bilo crte nikada, ni poslije cijelog dana.A da uradiš test ponovo.Uzmi neki osjetljiviji.Ako ti je danas 9.dt blastice, ne računajući dan transfera pokazaće ti i blijedu liniju.Skokni po testić :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Da podijelim svoje skustvo. Od svih testova, meni je najgori bio upravo taj iz DMa, pokazivao je sjenu i na negativnu betu a i na betu od 500.... Bez nekakve velike razlike. 
Ali na 9 dnt blastice, koji god test da napravis trebao bi imati jasnu crtu ako je u pitanju trudnoca.

----------


## antonija15

Danas 9.dnt test intim plus pokazao svijetli plus,ili se samo meni čini da je to plus.kako god bilo u petak vadim betu pa ću biti pametnija

----------


## Leon@

antonija, čestitam  :Smile:  tako je i meni bilo... pod određenim kutom i rasvjetom se vidjela druga crtica..  :Smile:

----------


## mila2

> Danas 9.dnt test intim plus pokazao svijetli plus,ili se samo meni čini da je to plus.kako god bilo u petak vadim betu pa ću biti pametnija


Antonija, tako je mojim drugaricama na 9.dan pokazao svjetlu liniju.Jednoj je čak poslije 5 minuta kad je htjela baciti test jer je početna beta bila biska a trudnoća i sve ok naravno.Želim ti puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

Hvala cure,nadam se da je to-to,svakako se javim u petak kad betu izvadim

----------


## Zima77

Draga drzim fige

----------


## antonija15

evo curke da javim novosti,jučer sam završila na hitnoj zbog alergijske reakcija,odmah sam im objasnila da postoji mogučnost trudnoće pa da ih molim da paze što će mi dati od ljekova.uglavnom doktorica na hitnoj je odlučila da će mi izvaditi i betu koja na 10.dnt iznosi 54.4.nije baš nešto visoka,ali dr.Jukić je bila dežurna jučer pa me u prolazu prepoznala i došla vidjetišto se događa,kaže da se ne brinem da će beta narasti.danas sam mislila ići na vv na vađenje bete ali neću nego ću pričekati pon. da vidim da li se dupla.ne usudim se još previše veseliti.

----------


## Medeja

Meni je 11dnt bila 67, tako da držim fige!!!

----------


## Joss

> Meni je 11dnt bila 67, tako da držim fige!!!


Antonija držim fige!!
Moja beta negativna.

----------


## miuta821

Cestitke svima sa poz bete a mi sa - moramo se jos boriti

----------


## mila2

> Cestitke svima sa poz bete a mi sa - moramo se jos boriti


Tako je, samo se borite i ne odustajte.Mora jednom uspjeti. :Heart:

----------


## BillieJean

Znate li računa li se FET pod isti postupak u kojem je bio i svježi ET, sa strane HZZO-a? Da pojasnim, u privatnoj smo poliklinici preko HZZO-a i imamo zamrznute 2 blastice pa me zanima hoćemo li platiti FET ili ne? Naravno da cu u pon postaviti to pitanje poliklinici, ali mozda i od vas do tada saznam odgovore, iskustva

----------


## žužy

U državnoj klinici se FET postupak računa pod IVF postupak iz kojeg su smrzlići dobiveni. 
U privatnim klinicama takve računice nema,svaki postupak plačaš za sebe..svaki FET ima svoju cijenu neovisno o IVF -u.

----------


## BillieJean

Dakle, iako postupak placa HZZO (nismo bas nista platili sada), vjerojatno ne pokriva i FET? To mi bas nema logike, ali opet, tko zna... Javim kad mi odgovore.

----------


## žužy

Aaa taj dio nisam polovila da ste išli preko hzzo-a. Neznam ti kako tad ide..možda se javi netko ko zna.

----------


## Kadauna

> Dakle, iako postupak placa HZZO (nismo bas nista platili sada), vjerojatno ne pokriva i FET? To mi bas nema logike, ali opet, tko zna... Javim kad mi odgovore.



to ti sigurno nije pokriveno, HZZO je s privatnim klinikama ugovorio samo IVF postupke, ne i FET postupke pripadajuće. Baš me zanima što će ti odgovoriti ali sam sigurna da ćete FET morati posebno plaćati.

----------


## Kadauna

> Antonija držim fige!!
> Moja beta negativna.



ajoj Joss, gdje ste bili u postupku?

----------


## Joss

> ajoj Joss, gdje ste bili u postupku?


dr.R. (vili-škvorc)
niš...idemo dalje pikanje počinje krajem siječnja...juhuu
tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## BillieJean

> to ti sigurno nije pokriveno, HZZO je s privatnim klinikama ugovorio samo IVF postupke, ne i FET postupke pripadajuće. Baš me zanima što će ti odgovoriti ali sam sigurna da ćete FET morati posebno plaćati.



Ovo je istina. Rekli mi u poliklinici da nije pokriveno, dakle FET plaćamo.

----------


## BillieJean

A ima li se za FET pravo na ikakvo bolovanje?

----------


## miuta821

Da poslije fet isto imas pravo do bete na bolovanije

----------


## BillieJean

> Da poslije fet isto imas pravo do bete na bolovanije



Super, hvala ti! Meni u biti treba za transfer taj dan i eventualno koji dan poslije.

----------


## id20

Ne znam gdje bih pitala, pa cu ovdje? Jel itko od vas prosao spontani, kiretazu i nakon koliko vremena ste mogli u sljedeci postupak, tocnije u FET?? Hvala

----------


## maca2

Preporuka je 6 mj.nakon kiretaze ne pokusavati s trudnocom.

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam sredinom 8.mj imala spontani i kiretažu, a već u 11.mj išla na FET.

----------


## id20

Meni je doktor koji mi je vodio trudnocu, i koji vodi humanu kod nas u bolnici rekao da mozemo ponovno kad produ dva ciklusa.. Sutra zovem mpo doktora da cujem sto on kaze.. Taman da skupim ponovno briseve i sto ce vec trebati..

----------


## sara79

Koliko je peni poznato da doktori savjetuju bar 3 do 4 ciklusa a idealno je 6 kako je maca vec i napisala. Treba i tijelu i maternici dati vremena da se oporave. Ruku na srce al za dva mjeseca duze da se ceka nista ne propustate i nista se nece dogoditi..pa nisu to dvije godine cekanja. Dva mjeseca od kiretaze je malo vremena.

----------


## suncokret19

Definitivno je to rano!! ali doktor me je uvjerio u suprotno, a ja nakon spontanog nisam imala strpljenja, samo sam htjela opet biti trudna. 
Kako nemam svoje menge, ja ni između spontanog i novog feta nisam krvarila i očistila se kroz bar jednu mengu. Tek ovaj mjesec sam dobila svojegu mengu, koja je trajala skoro pa 3 tjedna, izlazilo je sve i svašta i vidim da sam definitivno trebala dati tijelu priliku da se očisti, odmori i pripremi. 
Na greškama se nažalost uči.

----------


## žužy

Nama je dr nakon kiretaže u 9. tt par puta naglasio da nikako nebi smjelo doči do trudnoče narednih 6 mj.
Na kontroli u Petrovoj je gin koja me pregledala dozvolila prirodni IVF nakon 4 mj,u stimulirani nas nije još htjela primiti.

----------


## id20

Vidjet cu sto ce mi doktor reci, mislila sam sad u FET kad mi dozvoli, imamo jednog smrzlica, pa ako ne uspijemo pricekat cemo za novi stimulirani! A i za 10-ak dana tek imam kontolu pa je za sve jos malo prerano planirati.. Samo sto sam ja kao suncokret, ja bih sutra da se mene pita!

----------


## blackbutterfly

kada se ide na transfer u fet-u? oko sredine ciklusa +/-?

----------


## Moe

> kada se ide na transfer u fet-u? oko sredine ciklusa +/-?


Valjda ovisno o debljini endometrija, i trajanju ciklusa, 14 dana +/- ?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje, nema odustajanja! Nakon kiretaže u 5 mj, u 9 sam išla na FET blastica - i evo nas u 22 tt...prošla su mi tada 3 prava ciklusa ( to je dr čekao da se stabilizira), bila na pregledu i rekao da sam spremna...slušajte i svoje tijelo i borite se...ljubim vas sve

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje, nema odustajanja! Nakon kiretaže u 5 mj, u 9 sam išla na FET blastica - i evo nas u 22 tt...prošla su mi tada 3 prava ciklusa ( to je dr čekao da se stabilizira), bila na pregledu i rekao da sam spremna...slušajte i svoje tijelo i borite se...ljubim vas sve


Bas mi je drago zbog tebe draga.grlim te

----------


## katarinak

Drage moje rode evo ja sam danas 5 dan nakon etransfera smrzliča bez ikakvih simptoma.Kako ste se vi osječale

----------


## laura33

> Drage moje, nema odustajanja! Nakon kiretaže u 5 mj, u 9 sam išla na FET blastica - i evo nas u 22 tt...prošla su mi tada 3 prava ciklusa ( to je dr čekao da se stabilizira), bila na pregledu i rekao da sam spremna...slušajte i svoje tijelo i borite se...ljubim vas sve


Čestitam od srca, nek je sa srećom i dalje!  :Zaljubljen: 
Joj nadam se i ja ovakvom sličnom ishodu za koji mjesec... :Smile:

----------


## black_woman

evo da prijavim i ovdje, danas 11 dan od FET-a 1 blastice i beta iznosi 219. Nadam se da će i dalje samo nastaviti rasti.  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Cestitam black-woman

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje rode evo ja sam danas 5 dan nakon etransfera smrzliča bez ikakvih simptoma.Kako ste se vi osječale




Draga zelim ti veliku betu

----------


## black_woman

> Cestitam black-woman


hvala puno!

----------


## black_woman

> Drage moje rode evo ja sam danas 5 dan nakon etransfera smrzliča bez ikakvih simptoma.Kako ste se vi osječale


ja nisam imala nikakve simptome i danas na 11 dan od Fet-a isto ih nemam, osim šta me trbuh skoro svakodnevno malo boli.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo Black Woman...mirno do kraja i školski želim...
Miuta  :Kiss:

----------


## tal

Bok cure vidim da dugo nema nikog tu a mene zanimaju vaša iskustva pošto se spremam dogodine u 1 ili 2 mj. po smrtliće . Dali ste primale bostere nakon transfera i bilo uspješno ?

----------


## biska

hej tal, evo ja sam prije 2 mjeseca po prvi puta išla na fet i ostvarila prvu trudnoću koja je nažalost završila u 5 tjednu.
nisam primala boostere, bila sam na utrićima 3x2, estrofemu 2x1 i decortinu (prednisonu).
sam fet sam jako pozitivno doživjela, postupak sa puno manje stresa i brige, bez bolova i natečenosti, sve je nekako bilo lakše i ugodnije za podnijeti.
znaš li već na kakvom ćeš protokolu biti?

----------


## rebecca

Početkom svibnja išla sam prvi put na FET i evo me sad u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Nisam primala boostere. Uzimala sam utriće 3x2 i estrofem 3x1. Brzo sam utriće zamijenila sa Duphastonima zbog krvarenja (hematom). Od nekih 12-13 tt nisam više ništa koristila. Sretno *tal*!!

----------


## tal

Biska žao mi je al znam da češ uspjet i držim fige od srca . Rebecca baš mi drago čut za uspjeh . 
Čitala sam negdje da po novim istraživanjima nepreporučuju bostere baš radi neuspjeha pa zato vas pitam o tome . Ja sam malo starija od vas al nadam se da če biti nešto i od mog fet . Cure hvala i ako ima još cura sa kojim iskustvom nek se javi .

----------


## legal alien

ja sam imala FET prije 5 dana, vratili dva trodnevna embrija odlicne kvalitete (tako bar kaze biologica). 
ugl bez ljekova do transfera a onda dobila folacin i 3x1 utrogestan. 

malo me bila panika hoce li prezivjeti odledjivanje ali sve proslo super.

----------


## Sybila

> Bok cure vidim da dugo nema nikog tu a mene zanimaju vaša iskustva pošto se spremam dogodine u 1 ili 2 mj. po smrtliće . Dali ste primale bostere nakon transfera i bilo uspješno ?


bok tal  :Smile:  ja sam imala dvostruko smrzavanje i odmrzavanje - prvo su smrznuli trodnevne, pa odmrzli pa nije uspio transfer, pa opet smrzli kao blastice pa odmrzli - i svo to vrijeme su se uredno dijelili i lijepo se držali. Transfer je bio prošlu srijedu, i evo od jučer piškim pozitivno  :Grin:  nemam ti pojma po pitnaju boostera, ja nisam ništa primala - terapija mi je andol 1x100, folacin 1x1, utrogestan 3x2. Od vremena moje o do et sam umjesto utrogestana pila dabroston 3x1. 
uglavnom, fet je čak nešto i uspješniji od samog et poslije stimulacije, tako da se ne brini...ali kažem, za boostere ne znam.

----------


## LaraLana

> bok tal  ja sam imala dvostruko smrzavanje i odmrzavanje - prvo su smrznuli trodnevne, pa odmrzli pa nije uspio transfer, pa opet smrzli kao blastice pa odmrzli - i svo to vrijeme su se uredno dijelili i lijepo se držali. Transfer je bio prošlu srijedu, i evo od jučer piškim pozitivno  nemam ti pojma po pitnaju boostera, ja nisam ništa primala - terapija mi je andol 1x100, folacin 1x1, utrogestan 3x2. Od vremena moje o do et sam umjesto utrogestana pila dabroston 3x1. 
> uglavnom, fet je čak nešto i uspješniji od samog et poslije stimulacije, tako da se ne brini...ali kažem, za boostere ne znam.


Sybila cestitam  :Smile:  
I mene uskoro ceka fet.
Daj mi reci a od kad si pocela s utrogestanom ako si od O do ET presla na Dabroston??

----------


## LaraLana

> ja sam imala FET prije 5 dana, vratili dva trodnevna embrija odlicne kvalitete (tako bar kaze biologica). 
> ugl bez ljekova do transfera a onda dobila folacin i 3x1 utrogestan. 
> 
> malo me bila panika hoce li prezivjeti odledjivanje ali sve proslo super.


Sretno legal.
Koliko vidim ne koristis estrofem?
Kod mene su dvodnevni pa uskoro idem po njih  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Početkom svibnja išla sam prvi put na FET i evo me sad u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Nisam primala boostere. Uzimala sam utriće 3x2 i estrofem 3x1. Brzo sam utriće zamijenila sa Duphastonima zbog krvarenja (hematom). Od nekih 12-13 tt nisam više ništa koristila. Sretno *tal*!!


Bravo rebecca i cestitam!
Od kad si tocno pocela s utricima i estrofemom??

----------


## Sybila

> Sybila cestitam  
> I mene uskoro ceka fet.
> Daj mi reci a od kad si pocela s utrogestanom ako si od O do ET presla na Dabroston??


malo sam se nespretno izrazila. od o do et sam imala dabroston, a od et utriće. prije o nisam pila ništa...osim elevita.  :Smile:  kad ideš po svoje smrzliće, ovaj ciklus, sljedeći?

----------


## rebecca

> Bravo rebecca i cestitam!
> Od kad si tocno pocela s utricima i estrofemom??


Hvala!!!  :Smile: 
Zapisala sam si kad sam s čim počela pa evo... 3dc sam bila na ultrazvuku i od tad mi je dao estrofem 3x1. Onda sam bila 12dc i dogovorili FET za 5 dana jer je bila blastica. Od 13dc sam počela sa utrićima vaginalno 3x1, a od transfera utrići 3x2 i nastavila sa estrofemom 3x1. Brzo sam prokrvarila, već 10dnt i od tada sam bila malo na duphastonima, pa kad prestanem krvariti opet utrići vaginalno. Kako sam često krvarila (do 9 tt), nastavila sam sa duphastonima. Od 12-13 tt nisam više ništa koristila. Na dan transfera endometrij mi je bio 12mm.

Sretno LaraLana!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> malo sam se nespretno izrazila. od o do et sam imala dabroston, a od et utriće. prije o nisam pila ništa...osim elevita.  kad ideš po svoje smrzliće, ovaj ciklus, sljedeći?


Ok. Vidim da mi nes ne stima u odnosu sto sam citala o terapiji za fet.
Iza Bozica i Nove al neznam jos tocno jer mi mala u trecem mj.puni dvije pa prije ili poslije toga. A citala sam tu a i dr mi je rekao da tijelo pamti trudnocu dvije god.pa mozda iz tog razloga odem prije njenog rockasa.
Pa eto malo skupljam i citam tu iskustva.
Isla sam bas danas na uz i ima vodeci folikul (13 dc) pa predpostavljam da cemo u fetu cekati O pa uvesti terapiju.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala!!! 
> Zapisala sam si kad sam s čim počela pa evo... 3dc sam bila na ultrazvuku i od tad mi je dao estrofem 3x1. Onda sam bila 12dc i dogovorili FET za 5 dana jer je bila blastica. Od 13dc sam počela sa utrićima vaginalno 3x1, a od transfera utrići 3x2 i nastavila sa estrofemom 3x1. Brzo sam prokrvarila, već 10dnt i od tada sam bila malo na duphastonima, pa kad prestanem krvariti opet utrići vaginalno. Kako sam često krvarila (do 9 tt), nastavila sam sa duphastonima. Od 12-13 tt nisam više ništa koristila. Na dan transfera endometrij mi je bio 12mm.
> 
> Sretno LaraLana!!!


Draga hvala ti puno, zapisat cu si ovo  :Wink:  

I hvala za srecu....trebat ce mi  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

> Ok. Vidim da mi nes ne stima u odnosu sto sam citala o terapiji za fet.
> Iza Bozica i Nove al neznam jos tocno jer mi mala u trecem mj.puni dvije pa prije ili poslije toga. A citala sam tu a i dr mi je rekao da tijelo pamti trudnocu dvije god.pa mozda iz tog razloga odem prije njenog rockasa.
> Pa eto malo skupljam i citam tu iskustva.
> Isla sam bas danas na uz i ima vodeci folikul (13 dc) pa predpostavljam da cemo u fetu cekati O pa uvesti terapiju.


Bitno je manje stresno od stimulacije, i za tijelo i sve  :Smile:  vidi si kako ti najbolje odgovara pa tako odi, nadam se da će brzo braco ili seka  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo da i ja javim svoje iskustvo s FET-om. Jedno dijete već imamo iz svježeg transfera nakon kojeg su nam ostali smrzlici. 
Prvi FET bio je u lipnju i završio biokemijskom a drugi FET bio je uspješan, danas točno 12tt i čekamo twinse!
Prvi FET bio je sa decapeptylom i estrofemom te utrogestanima od dana "ovulacije". 
Drugi je bio u prirodnom ciklusu, pratili smo moju ovulaciju, i dan nakon sto je puknuo folikul uveli utrogestane. 
U drugom FET-u sam nakon transfera počela i sa fragminima. 

Meni FET očito pase jer sam prije prvog djeteta imala hrpu svježih transfera bez uspjeha.

----------


## legal alien

Čestitam Gabi. 

Danas 8dp3dt, FET dva trodnevna.

Cure dobile varičele prije 3 dana pa nemam nikakav feeling da sam u postupku. Varičele nadam se nemaju utjecaja jer sam ih ja imala. 
Dobar distraction svakako samo nisam sigurna kako nošenje 15 kila i nespavanje djeluju na implataciju. I djeluju li uopće. Žene maštu girjom te težine pa ostanu trudne  :Wink: 
Nastojim smanjiti nošenje na minimum ali kad su ovako skuhane od fibre moram ih nekad podignut.

----------


## Gabi25

Legal ja svoju malu nisam nosila samo prva tri dana, poslije jesam. Ima 14 kg. Do sad se već ili implantiralo ili nije. 
Kad će test?  Beta?

----------


## Ginger

legal sretno!
evo, ja ti mogu reci da sam ostala trudna kad sam intenzivno vjezbala i jos i trcati pocela
nosala ih sve 3 (12-25 kg)
jest da nije bio ivf, al eto
drzim fige!

----------


## legal alien

Hvala Gabi i Ginger!
BTW Ginger pala sam na dupe kad sam skužila da stiže kinder surprise nakon svega.

Dobila sam uputu da vidim krv 14 dana od transfera ali vadit ću 11. dan. Ako stignem.

----------


## legal alien

Žao mi je što se moram svrstati na negativnu stranu statistike FETa. Danas 11 dan od transfera 3dnevnih embrija beta 0.

Ovo je ujedno moj oproštaj od Mpo maratona. Sve skupa dvije operacije, 7 postupaka, više od 40 jajnih stanica, 15 embrija, 7 transfera, 2 biokemijske, jedna blizanačka trudnoća i dvije prekrasne cure.

Sretno svima!

----------


## Marijaxy

> Žao mi je što se moram svrstati na negativnu stranu statistike FETa. Danas 11 dan od transfera 3dnevnih embrija beta 0.
> 
> Ovo je ujedno moj oproštaj od Mpo maratona. Sve skupa dvije operacije, 7 postupaka, više od 40 jajnih stanica, 15 embrija, 7 transfera, 2 biokemijske, jedna blizanačka trudnoća i dvije prekrasne cure.
> 
> Sretno svima!


Znam da si žalosna, a nakon svega što si prošla, ja bih ti ipak čestitala na kćerkicama! Sretna si!

----------


## Mimi1010

Slucajno naletila na temu...pa samo da i ja prijavim uspjesan FET (nakon neuspjesnog prvog ET-a).Ostvaren odmah sljedeci mjesec nakon ET-a. Trenutno 9+5.,terapija utrici,folna,andol.Sretno svima.

----------


## Vaki

Bok, cure! Vraćam se nakon 2 godine pa više ne znam kako stoje stvari u MPO svijetu. Mamino zlato uskoro slavi 2. rođendan pa mislim da bi bilo idealno vrijeme za FET. Sad me zanima što sve trebam od papira... Pretpostavljam da trebam napraviti papa test i briseve. Može li mi tko napisati, tako da si sve obavim dok čekam M...?

----------


## babygirl

Vec godinama ne pratim rodu, ali kako pocinjem raymisljati o bebi , prelistah forum. nakon 2 neuspjesna IVF-a sa vrlo dobrim blasticama, imamo troipogodisnjeg sina iz Mariborskog FETa (uradjen transfer dvije petodnevne odmrznute blastice). Ostala nam je jos jedna blastica za ako Bog da drugu bebu. Lijep pozdrav svima i Sretno.

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam počela razmišljati o tome jel bude uspio FET... prvi puta kad smo išli nije uspio. Sad imamo smrznute 2 blastice, za 2 FET-a i strah me jel bude što...

----------


## Vrci

E curke,jeste za FET dobile bolovanje nakon transfera?

----------


## Sybila

Jesam.

----------


## snelly85

Pozdrav,ima li netko slicno iskustvo.
U stimuliranom ciklusu sam,imam 3 folikula na lijevom i 2 na desnom jajniku.
9.dc folikuli su od 11-15mm ali endometrij je 14.8mm.
Nije li to previse za 9.dc?
Rakoder 6.dc je bio 12.5....
Da li se zbog toga odgada transfer ili?
Smrzavaju se samo blastociste ili?
Oprostite na hrpu pitanja.

----------


## Inesz

Snelly
što kaže tvoj doktor?

endometrij je velike debljine za fazu ciklusa (kasna proliferativna/preovulacijska faza). kad je planirana aspiracija?

što se tiče zamrzavanja, mogu se zamrzavati i raniji razvojni stadiji, ne samo blastociste.

danas se često provodi praksa "freeze all", tj. svi dobiveni zametci se zamrznu i  fet radi u novom ovarijskom ciklusu. na taj način se organizmu daje prilika da u ciklusu bez upotrebe vanjskih hormona za stimulaciju, postigne bolje okruženje za implantaciju embrija.

razgovaraj svakako sa svojim doktorom o ovoj opciji.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr rekla da smrzavaju i 3.dan,al tad moraju biti savrseni. Mislim da to ovisi o klinici

----------


## Inesz

ja bih uvijek tražila da mi se zamrznu svi viabilni zameci. ne bih dopustila da se na osnovu morfološki karakteristika određuje koji će se zamrznuti. ne-zamrzavanje samo za embrije koji su se prestali razvijati.

----------


## snelly85

Nije bilo dr.Skvorca nego njegova zamjena.Nije nista komentirao.
Aspiracija bi trebala biti u srijedu,1.3.
Znaci endometrij je ipak predebeo  :Sad: 
Kad sam bila 6.dc rekao je da je lijep cak ni tada nije reagirao na debljinu,a u Vinogradskoj u proslom postupku je dr . na 6.dc i debljinu 10mm rekao da je neprimjerena?!
Da li bi bilo pametno dr. predlozit da se napravi i schretching endometrija u prirodnom ciklusu prije transfera?

----------


## snelly85

Jel bi trebalo radit mozda biopsiju endometrija?

----------


## Vrci

Da li ima razlika u uspješnosti FET-a kad se radi u prirodnom ciklusu kad je bila ovulacija, i kad je ciklus s Estrofemom bez ovulacije?

----------


## biska

Nema jednoznačnih nalaza nažalost. Što po meni znači da razlike u uspješnosti (ukoliko uopće postoje) nisu velike.
I mene je isto to kopkalo jer sam u prvi FET išla s estrofemom i baš mi je taj ciklus bio anovulatorni, pa me strašno opterećivalo da idem u FET u suboptimalnom ciklusu.
Na kraju mi je taj FET bio jedini na kratko uspješan pokušaj.

----------


## Vrci

Tak si i ja mislim, što nije tijelo pripremljenije ako je bila ovulacija. Svi ostali hormoni, sve što je u vezi...
Ali moje ovulacije su skoro nepostojeće ili nisu dobre da bi podržale FET.
Jednom sam imala FET, 2012., ali tad se sjećam da sam pikala Decapeptyl, a mislim da je i Estrofem bio u igri.

Moram malo ispitati doktoricu...

----------


## bubekica

> Nema jednoznačnih nalaza nažalost. Što po meni znači da razlike u uspješnosti (ukoliko uopće postoje) nisu velike.
> I mene je isto to kopkalo jer sam u prvi FET išla s estrofemom i baš mi je taj ciklus bio anovulatorni, pa me strašno opterećivalo da idem u FET u suboptimalnom ciklusu.
> Na kraju mi je taj FET bio jedini na kratko uspješan pokušaj.


estrofem u dozi 3x1 koliko obicno ide za FET zaustavlja ovulaciju, tako da je normalno da je bio anovulacijski ciklus.
*vrci* takvi protokoli su standard, nemoj da te to muci.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam dobila 3x2mg estrofema

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam dobila 3x2mg estrofema


da, 3x1 tbl od 2mg.

----------


## biska

> estrofem u dozi 3x1 koliko obicno ide za FET zaustavlja ovulaciju, tako da je normalno da je bio anovulacijski ciklus.
> *vrci* takvi protokoli su standard, nemoj da te to muci.


vidiš zanimljivo. 
moja ginićka se čudom čudila kako nema vodećeg folikula, a i iz klinike u Češkoj su mi najavili protokol sa Estrofemom + štopericom...

----------


## bubekica

> vidiš zanimljivo. 
> moja ginićka se čudom čudila kako nema vodećeg folikula, a i iz klinike u Češkoj su mi najavili protokol sa Estrofemom + štopericom...


od kojeg dana je isao estrofem? jel bilo jos nesto u kombinaciji?

----------


## biska

od 2 dc je išao estrofem, 2mg ujutro i navečer.
uz to samo prednison i euthyrox.

----------


## Vrci

I meni je dr rekla da Estrofem deblja endometrij i zaustavlja ovulaciju, tj.rast folikula

----------


## kitty

Moji svi FET-ovi su bili sa Estrofemom 3x2 mg i utrićima, s obzirom na PCOS i nepostojeću ovulaciju. Rezultat zadnjeg je u potpisu  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci ja sam u prvi FET išla s decapeptylom i estrofemom, onaj standardni Lucingerov i VV protokol. Bila je biokemijska. U drugi FET sam na svoje traženje išla sa svojom prirodnom ovulacijom i bez lijekova, samo utrici nakon transfera i bio je dobitan. 
Iako sam isto čitala da nema razlike u uspješnosti između jednog i drugog protokola.

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo s mojom ovulacijom trebali sad,al nije valjalo.
Pa cemo na estrofem. Nije mi jasno zasto luci daje i decapeptyl, cemu on onda sluzi?

----------


## pak

> Mi smo s mojom ovulacijom trebali sad,al nije valjalo.
> Pa cemo na estrofem. Nije mi jasno zasto luci daje i decapeptyl, cemu on onda sluzi?


Ovakav protokol sam dobila i ja u Španjolskoj sada. Nije decapeptyl jer mi je smetao zadnji put nego orgalutran 5 dana od 1.dc i estrofen. Orgalutran je tu da stopira rad jajnika a estrofen za pripremu endometrija.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bond

Evo danas obavljen fet 2 blastice(jedna dobra, druga malo losija) ali glavno da su prezivjele odmrzavanje. Terapija od danas 3×1duphaston, 2×1folacin, 1×1andol. Sad cekanje 12dana  do bete...ali oko 8 dana test  :Smile:  javljam rezultat...

----------


## maraa

Sretno Bond. I ja sam trenutno u pripremama za FET. Jesi li uzimala kakvu terapiju prije transfera ili radite po tvojoj ovulaciji? U kojoj si bolnici? Ja sam na v.v. i od 1dc do sedmog koristim injekcije decapeptyla, tri estrofema na dan i decortin. u četvrtak  ultrazvuk pa će valjda reći kad bi mogao transfer...

----------


## Bond

Apsolutno nista nisam uzimala, sve prirodno do danas.ja sam u Vg.

----------


## maraa

Super,, i ja sam htjela prirodni FET no na v.v. nažalost tako ne rade..Ne znam u biti što je bolje no već sam imala jedan neuspješan FET sa estrofemom pa sam htjela pokušati po mojoj ovulaciji,,no prijedlog nije bio uvažen od strane doktora na v.v  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Baš mi je glupo što ne pokušavaju u prirodnom, meni je dr rekla da je tad idealno. Valjda im se ne da pratiti ili što već?

Ja sam probala tako (idem privatno jel), i nije išlo. Sad čekam mengu da krenem, ali osjećam se kao da lutealna faza već mj dana traje. Nikako proći

----------


## maraa

I meni je to baš glupo, objašnjenje je bilo da je teško pratiti i kontrolirati ciklus??? Iako ja imam uredne ovulacije,,mogla sam pratiti i kod svog soc.ginića ako je problem u tome da bi češće dolazila na ultrazvuk, ne znam što reći uglavnom...Možda je i problem jer ne rade nedjeljom,,no ako bi mi transfer baš u nedjelju ispao preskočili bi taj mjesec transfer i pokušala bih idući,,no eto ništa od toga nažalost...Ne kažem da bi mi tako uspjelo, no već sam  probala s estrofemom i beta velika nula s dvije lijepe vitalne blastice, pa sam htjela pokušati po ovulaciji...

----------


## Vrci

U prijevodu,ne da im se.
Ja sam bila narucena kod dr 10-13dc. Dobila lh trakice. Nakon pozitivne slikati i poslati im. Oni mi povratno jave dan transfera. 
Buduci da je lh bila nejasna 18dc sam imala uzv i tad smo odustali jer nije bilo ok.
Da je bilo ok imala bih 1 uzv samo. 

Bas me iznenadilo to za vv

----------


## maraa

I mene,, imam još za dva transfera blastice  i ako sad opet ne uspije  :Sad:  idući tranfer ću opet pokušati postaviti isto pitanje drugom doktoru, no vjerojatno će biti isti odgovor, nisam cula da su na vv ikome radili fet po ovulaciji nažalost, očito im je ovako lakše ne znam što drugo misliti

----------


## Matko

pozdrav svima.MOJ prvi FET SET.Evo za sada uspjesan.Islo se u prirodnom ciklusu.Sad sam samo na utrogestanima folnoj k,i fragminima.
Beta 13 dpt 2589
beta 15 dpt 5353

----------


## Matko

zaboravih napisat.transfer 1 blastociste

----------


## Bond

Matko cestitam! Lijepe vijesti...al mene zanima kak si se osjecala,tj.od kad si pocela dobivat nekakve simptome?

----------


## Matko

Bolila me maternica ili jajnik nisam sigurna sto tocno od dana tranfera pa sve do danas.malo prodje malo dojde.stalno sam svjesna da se nesto dogadja.natekle grudi.i neznam kako da to opisem.ali navecer mi je jako vruce kad spavam.a ja sam tip osobe koja carape ne skida u krevetu sve do 1.5.lol..

----------


## Matija123

drage cure, luuudaaa sam.
naime, bila sam na scratchingu endometrija nakon kojeg sam dobila menstrauaciju već nakon 5-6 dana... zatim sam, 2. DC nakon scratchinga bila na kontroli, jer imam još 2 embrija (koje će mi vratiti 5.dan nakona"ovulacije"). dobila sam estrofem (3*1), a danas (9.dc) sam bila na kontroli i po riječima dr - endometrij je "super" i od 24.03. (to je 11.dc) nek stavljam utrogenstan 3*1 iiiii 28.03. se vidimo na FET-u! sad kad sam došla na posao - upalila mi se lampica, pa sam zvala na odjel pitati jer mi je neobično da FET 5-dnevnih embrija bude već 15.dc, jer moji ciklusi traju 28-30 dana i sestra je rekla da je dr tako odredila i da je to vjerojatno u redu...
vjerojatno paničarim bezveze, al ovo mi je 5. transfer i samo jednom sam imala uopće pozitivnu betu (koja je bila 28), ostalo je bila 0... molim vas mišljenje... jer me fakat strah da ni ovaj put neće bit ništa...

----------


## Matko

Ja sam isto imala schraching i odmah sutra dobila mjesecnicu.17 dan ciklusa sam bila na uvz i vidjeli smo veliki folikul koji je trebao puknuti u roku od 24-36 sati.to je bilo u cetvrtak.ovulacija je nastupila negdje petak ili subotu.od subote sam pocela s utrogestanima.u srijedu bio fet.i uspjesno za sada.imam dugacke i ne bas tocne cikluse negdje od 30 -34 dana.mislim da ti je lijecnik vidio i odredio kad bih mogla biti ovulacija .nije ti spominjao ali folikul ti je bice taman. Kako treba.nijedan ciklus nije isti.ne brini .jel ti ovo prvi chraching.

----------


## Vrci

Matija, kod FET-a bez ovulacije i ne čeka se 14+5 dana za FET blastica. Ja sam prvi imala 15dc, i sad mi se isto planira tako

----------


## Matija123

Matko, je - to mi je prvi scratching, nadam se da će ovo biti dobitna kombinacija, makar sam sva na iglama, jer nemam više smrzlića, a i sve mi je teže odlučit se na nove "pokušaje"... imam 35 god.
Hvala vam cure na odgovorima, jer zbunilo me to što mi dr nije ništa rekla, osim - endometrij je "super", uvest ćemo utrogestane i za 7 dana dođite na transfer... 
Ako sam dobro shvatila, Matko ti si imala ET u drugom dijelu ciklusa, nakon ovulacije - što sam očekivala da će bit i kod mene slučaj, al čini se da Vrci ima pravo - da će ovo biti FET bez ovulacje
Osjećam se kao idiot jer slijepo radim kak mi kažu, a sama pojma nemam što se zbiva.
što se utrogestana tiče, obzirom radim - stavim si ujutro oko pol 7 pa ležim nekih 40ak minuta, zatim stavim u 16h kad dođem doma (opet se izležavam skoro 1h) i opet oko pol 12 na večer. Jel to ok il bolje da ovaj popodnevni popijem - kad ga već ne mogu stavit točno na 8h razmaka? 
5. mi je put, a kao da imam manje a ne više iskustva sa svime :Smile:   :Saint:

----------


## željkica

Evo i mene spreman se za svoj 5 Fet,u petak ili sub ce mi radit biopsiju endometrija,jedva cekam sve ovo.

----------


## Vrci

Jeeeeej sretno  :Wink:  ja jos cekam mengu, negdje 48dc..

----------


## željkica

Ajde valjda ce ti brzo doc pa se pratimo.

----------


## Rominka

> od 2 dc je išao estrofem, 2mg ujutro i navečer.
> uz to samo prednison i euthyrox.


Joj biska, i ja sam dobila isti protokol. S time da mi pise i utrogestan, ali nije navedeno od kojeg dana. I dobila sam protokol bez datuma, pa ce tu biti vjerojatno i koja promjena. No, brine me jedna druga stvar. Sto je s heparinom kada se ide u FET? Ima li netko iskustva s tim. Danas mi je gin rekla da onong momenta kad vidim plus da ju odmah zove pa makar bila ponoc i da ce me odmah poslati u bolnicu jer sam u visokorizicnoj skupini zbog moje trombofilije inrezistencije. Poslal sam mail klinici i pitala za heparin, no jos nema odgovora.

----------


## biska

Rominka, ma sigurno ce ti odgovoriti za heparin na vrijeme. 
Ja sam na fraxiparin stavljena tek u ovom zadnjem stimuliranom postupku pa ne znam koja je praksa za fet.
Ma jel to znaci da su nalazi ok i da uskoro krece akcija??  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Tek sam jucer bila na papi i uzela briseve. I cekam 3dc za hormone, a sutra imam dogovor za biopsiju endometrija. Koliko sam shvatila to se radi ciklus prije postupka, oko 23/24 dana ciklusa.

----------


## antony34

Rominka ja sam bila u fetu u 12mj. Od klinike sam dobila da fraxiparin uzimam sa danom transfera. Ako se dobro sjecam ti si u Pragu? Ako da onda ce ti oni reci kad pocinjes stom terapijom. Mene su nakon transfera poslali u ljekarnu po fraxiparin i morala sam si ga odma dati.

----------


## Rominka

Antony34, hvala ti. Mislila sam do bi tako mozda moglo biti, jer sad nema stimulacije. U CB smo, ali sve to isto  :Smile:  meni je ostala, nazalost, cijela kutija fraxiparina od proslog puta.

----------


## biska

> Tek sam jucer bila na papi i uzela briseve. I cekam 3dc za hormone, a sutra imam dogovor za biopsiju endometrija. Koliko sam shvatila to se radi ciklus prije postupka, oko 23/24 dana ciklusa.


Super, super! Pripreme su u tijeku  :Smile: 
Da, ja i ja sam na schratching endometrija išla nekoliko dana prije očekivane m, s time da mi je u tom ciklusu m uranila par dana, možda čak kao posljedica tog zahvata. Čisto da znaš da se i to može, ali i ne mora desiti.

----------


## Marijaxy

Cure, zašto radite biopsiju endometrija? Nisam to prije čula.

----------


## biska

Marijaxy, potrazi temu schratching endometrija, sigurno je negdje na prve 2 strane ovog podforuma. Tamo je detaljnije pojasnjeno. Ukratko, ti je jedna od metoda pokusaja pospjesivanja uspjesne impantacije embrija u stijenku maternice

----------


## Wannabemummy

Cure, 
evo da se i ja priključim  :Smile: 
Ja sam u iščekivanju vađenja krvi nakon vraćene blastice - FET...
Sljedeći petak mi je vađenje krvi, dotad samo čekanje...
Par dana sam odležala nakon transfera, a onda iz Zagreba doma... 
Ovo nam je drugi FET, a mjesec prije sam imala laparo, histero i scratching maternice... ništa nisu našli, ali evo...

----------


## Vrci

Kad se ide u FET s estrofemom, onda je transfer 15dc...znaci 11dc krecu utrici?

----------


## biska

Vrci, s utricima kreces na kad se na uzv ustanovi da je endometrij dovoljno zadebljan. Taj dan se onda racuna kao "ovulacija", a transfer je nakon onoliko dana koliko su stari smrzlici.
Bar je tako u Ceskoj...
Jel krenula m?

----------


## Vrci

Je, danas. Dr me naručila na uzv 10dc, kao transfer bi bio 15dc. Al budući da je to uskrsni ponedjeljak, vidjet ću kako i što bude...

----------


## Gabi25

I ja mislim kao i Biska- kad se na uzv vidi da je endometrij dovoljno zadebljan to se uzima kao dan ovulacije i kreće se s utrogestanima. Tako sam ja u prvom FET-u

----------


## Vrci

Onda se lako i namjesti da mi transfer ne bude na neradni dan (iako ne znam kad rade, a kad ne :D )

----------


## pixxie

Koliko se često ide na UZV kad se ide na FET?

----------


## željkica

Koliko je meni u sijecanju ovulacija se racuna kao nulti dan i onda od nje se gleda kad ce bit transfer ovisno koliko si embriji stari.

----------


## biska

> Koliko se često ide na UZV kad se ide na FET?


Jednom ili dva puta je uobicajeno, dok se endometrij ne zadeblja kako treba

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, Vrci, Vrci, jeeeeeej, napokon!  :Bouncing:  :Very Happy: 

pixxie - Ja sam išla svaki dan od cca 10dc, bila sam u prirodnom ciklusu s mojom ovulacijom.

----------


## pixxie

oh super, hvala. već sam mislila da ću morati svakih nekoliko dana ići  :Shock:

----------


## Vrci

Sad me počelo biti strah svega što me čeka  :škartoc: 

Krenula sam i s Estrofemom, i nadam se najboljem nakon Uskrsa... prvi uzv mi je 10dc

----------


## Rominka

Da li je definitivno pravilo da se sch endo radi ciklus prije postupka???? MM i ja smo Murphyijev zakon na djelu. Nesto nam se sada uplice u situaciju pa nismo 100% vise sigurni hocemo li moci otici u lipnju. A dr koja  i mi radila sch endo je ovaj ciklus sigurno tu, inace bi mozda morala u Ri, a kako nas oni tamo ne vode ne bi nas primili samo tako.... uglavnom, mogu li ja to sada napraviti kako je planirano pa makar u srpnju na FET?

----------


## Vrci

Ne, to nije rutinski.

----------


## biska

Rominka, mislim da je pravilo da se schratching radi ciklus prije postupka, ali mozda je najbolje da pitas doktore

----------


## Rominka

Tek sad su me zbunili. Javili su se i kazu da nije problem ako se napravi i dva/tri ciklusa prije. Ali me zbunilo sto oni traze da se napravi 7dc a gin mi je rekla da se to radi 23/24 dc. Biska, molim te daj pomozi. Ti si bila kod njih, jesu li te trazili 7 dc ili? Ne kuzim u cemu je kvaka! Mislila sam da nakon biopsije endo se dobije menstruacija nakon nekoliko dana i tada bi trebalo poceti s estrofemom....

----------


## biska

Rominka, ja ti se uopće nisam o tome konzultirala s njima, već sam to dogovarala sa svojom ginekologicom.
E sad, što se tiče optimalnog perioda za obavljanje - mislim da je ok i ranije u ciklusu to obaviti, ta reakcija endometrija očito traje, osobito ako su ti rekli da ne mora biti u ciklusu uoči postupka.

----------


## ema 1

Pozdrav cure moze mala pomoć 
Spremam se na FET u Petrovu, pa me zanima koja točno uputnica treba tj dali trebam dvije za bolnicu i bolničko liječenje ili samo jednu?
I ako NETKO zna koliko često se ide na uzv? dali daju štopericu u prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## Vrci

Curke koje ste uzimale estrofem za fet, jeste od njega imale pojačan iscjedak? Ja od početka imam osjećaj da sam svaki dan u wattery-eggwhite razdoblju, i to puno  :škartoc:

----------


## željkica

Vrci kad ce bit transfer?

----------


## Vrci

Nakon uskrsa , saznam idući tjedan. Danas sam 7 dc.
A tebi?

----------


## željkica

I meni nakon Uskrsa danas mi je 5 dc,u subotu imam uzv pa cu znati vise.

----------


## Vrci

Pratimo se  :Smile:  nek nam bude uspjesno, bio bi red vise.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Curke koje ste uzimale estrofem za fet, jeste od njega imale pojačan iscjedak? Ja od početka imam osjećaj da sam svaki dan u wattery-eggwhite razdoblju, i to puno


Hoce to, estrofem je estradiol, a upravo od estradiola bude i iscjedak. Sve je to ok, ne brini.
Sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam u ovom ciklusu dobila utrice od 8-18 dc, zatim se drugi dan ciklusa javljam za finalni dogovor za biopsiju endo. Koma su mi utrici jer mene to totalno baci, ali izgurat cu. Kad dodje tren biopsije, mogu li ja nesto za bolove popiti prije? To se lokalno radi, zar ne? Ne vjerujem da se blizi FET.

----------


## željkica

Rominka biopsija ti stvarno ne boli  i jaaaako kratko traje,kao da radis papu.

----------


## Rominka

Hvala Zeljkica  :Smile:  
moze sad jos jedno pitanje....tesko podnosim utrogestan. Jako. Po cemu, odnosno na temelju cega se odlucuje dati inekcija progesterona umjesto utrogestana? Da li se takav oblik lakse podnosi? Ja stvarno ne mogu funkcionirati, a nije bas da mogu uzeti si slobodno tri tjedna sad kad krene sezona jer radim za sebe i sama sam. Dosta provedem vremena u autu, a s utricima ne mogu i ne smijem voziti. Htjela bih vidjeti jesam li kandidat za inekciju i kako se to uopce moze dogovoriti s dr.

----------


## pak

> Hvala Zeljkica  
> moze sad jos jedno pitanje....tesko podnosim utrogestan. Jako. Po cemu, odnosno na temelju cega se odlucuje dati inekcija progesterona umjesto utrogestana? Da li se takav oblik lakse podnosi? Ja stvarno ne mogu funkcionirati, a nije bas da mogu uzeti si slobodno tri tjedna sad kad krene sezona jer radim za sebe i sama sam. Dosta provedem vremena u autu, a s utricima ne mogu i ne smijem voziti. Htjela bih vidjeti jesam li kandidat za inekciju i kako se to uopce moze dogovoriti s dr.


Rominka a crinone?  On se aplicira jednom možda bi ti bolje odgovarao?

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Pak hvala ti. Definitivno cu morati razgovarati s dr da mi nakon transfera da nesto drugo. Sad cu izgurati jos 7 dana, jer znam da je to to. I nastojat cu si organizirati posao u vrijeme trezvenosti.

----------


## bubekica

Crinone ili duphastone bi mogli biti ok. 
Ja sad primam injekcije, svaka 3 dana, ali uz utrice 3x2.

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkice,kako ti?
Ja u utorak imam fet. I svakim postupkom me sve vise strah.
Sad skoro nikom nisam rekla,ne ds mi se slusati.

----------


## željkica

Ja u subotu imam uzv,pretpostavljam da ce mi u petak bit transfer.Uh o strahu da i ne govorim ,nadem se uspjehu jer neznam kako bi podnjela jos jedan neuspjeh, 6 sreca!

----------


## Vrci

Jeste nakon fet-a isle na bolovanje i jel bilo problema s dr?

----------


## matahari

Drage žene, zanimaju me iskustva vas koje ste, nažalost, prošle kiretažu nakon koliko ciklusa ste išle u fet?

----------


## željkica

Ja sam nakon 5 ciklusa.

----------


## Sybila

> Jeste nakon fet-a isle na bolovanje i jel bilo problema s dr?


Jesam, nikakvih problema. Uz ogradu - rizican posao.
Vrci, pratim te, navijam, drzi se  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moja gin koja me razumije i bez frke pise bolovanje je na go, i jos cijeli iduci tjedan, pa mi malo frka dal cu imati problema kod zamjene

Hvala, evo ak racunamo dane,danas mi bila punkcija [emoji38]

----------


## željkica

Vrci jel bio transfer?

----------


## Vrci

Je,danas popodne. Blastica savrsena,endometrij savrsen,kao i prosli puta .. vidjet cemo. Nemam vise nikakav osjecaj, sad sam kao da se nista nije dogodilo

----------


## bubekica

Draga vrci, navijam na stotu!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. I prošli puta i sad dr kaže da je sve stvarno savršeno i da joj nije jasno ako ne bude. A ja sam takav peh da tko zna što se događa  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, držim fige da se savršeno i nastavi!!

----------


## Niksi

Sutra dan  D, 14 dana nakon FET-a vadimo betu.. jucer sam radila testic i + ...nadam se da nije od brevactida koji sam primila prosli utorak..

----------


## matahari

> Hvala. I prošli puta i sad dr kaže da je sve stvarno savršeno i da joj nije jasno ako ne bude. A ja sam takav peh da tko zna što se događa


Gud lak!

----------


## iva777

Cure jel ima netko da je bio na fet- u na svetom duhu? kakav je postupak feta tamo ? jel se.dobiju kakvi lijekovi osim utrica ili estrofema ? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mimsi

> Cure jel ima netko da je bio na fet- u na svetom duhu? kakav je postupak feta tamo ? jel se.dobiju kakvi lijekovi osim utrica ili estrofema ? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam dobila stopericu, utrice i estrofem.

----------


## iva777

Mimsi hvala, spremam se na svoj 1 fet nako3 neuspjesna ivf .sljedeci ciklus krecemo pa me zanimao protokol.tek 3.5 imam konzultacije, tako da sam otisla danas privatno na pregled kod Lucingera. i on preporuca sljedeci ciklus ali malo drugaciji protokol. Tako da mislim da cu kombinirati ovaj fet privatno i u svetom duhu.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav. Prvi put imamo smrzlica pa me zanima kako se racuna FET? Hocu li potrositi jedan IVF u prirodnom c. ili je to postupak vise na kojeg imamo pravo?

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav. Prvi put imamo smrzlica pa me zanima kako se racuna FET? Hocu li potrositi jedan IVF u prirodnom c. ili je to postupak vise na kojeg imamo pravo?


Ne draga to ti se računa pod onaj postupak sto je bila punkcija. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Niksi

Nas FET ipak neuspjesan, a sve je bilo skolski.. cekaju nas jos dvije blastociste..pa me zanima koliko ciklusa treba proci do sljedeg FET-a ? Ima li netko iskustva? Ovaj put smo isli u prirodnom ciklusu, samo stoperica i utrogestani..

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da možeš odmah, meni je dr rekla da se to može iz ciklusa u ciklus.

Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

Cure na osnovu cega doktori odlucuju kod feta da li se ide u potpuno prirodni ciklus bez lijekova ili takozvani modificirani uz lijekove.
Koji je uspjesniji od kojeg ili je to vezano za stanje i nalaze pojedine osobe.
Naime ja  sam krajem mjeseca u fet- na sd potpuno prirodno, prethodni ciklus mi je bio neuspjesan stimulirani, a ciklus nakon sam isla privatno dr koji je utvrdio da normalno ovuliran ali mi je isto rekao da je puno bolja uspjesnost sa lijekovima.
kakva su vasa iskustva?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Prirodno se ide ak imas ovulaciju. Uz lijekove ako nemas, il ako necete u takvom ciklusu.

Evo moj fet uz estrofem i bez ovulacije dao pozitivnu betu i ceka uzv

Pitala sam svoju dr,kaze da nema razlike u uspjesnosti ili bilo cemu

----------


## iva777

hvala Vrci!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Na kraju je odluka pala na to da moram odraditi i biopsiju endometrija i scratching. Odradit ce mi pod opcom anestezijom pa nema straha da ce boljeti. Jedino ne znam koliko cu biti sposobna taj dan za ista.

----------


## Rominka

Cure, koliko nakon biopsije krene menga? Da li bude normalan ciklus ili?

----------


## MalaMa

Rominka,ja sam radila scratching i slali su uzorak na biopsiju. Trajalo je 15 sekundi. Osjecaj kao blagi menstrualni grcevi. Krvarila malo tockasto. Nis. Poslije se normalno osjecas i mozes normalno funkcionirati. Radili su mi ga 21dc. Menga dosla po planu.

----------


## Rominka

Meni ce raditi i biopsiju i scratching, tako da u sub ostajem u bolnici. Barem se nadam da ce tako ispasti, jer mi nalazi nisu bas ok, pa cekam internisticki pregled u cet.

----------


## MalaMa

Sretno Rominka. Mozda ti se javi netko tko je to isto prosao.

----------


## Niksi

Rominka scratching endometrija u odnosu na sve ovo sta prolazimo je bezbolno..ja sam prije zadnjeg postuoka imala mali polip pa je uz to napravljen i scratching..  sve u sat-dva  gotovo u privatnika  i bez problema se vratis obavezama..

----------


## Frixie

Bok curke. Trebala sam imati jučer ET, al se sluznica iz trolinijske "ispuhala" i postala hiperehogena (5,3mm). Dr. je savjetovao ne raditi ET, nego ići u idući prirodan ciklus u FET.

Molila bi ako mi možete malo objasniti što slijedi. Posle moje prirodne O započinjem s progesteronom i nakon 5 dana se vraćaju blastice? Ili?

----------


## Rominka

I ja idem sad na prvi FET. Moj protokol je da 2dc uvodim estrofem, prednison i heparin, 11 dc prvi uzv i onda cekamo ovulaciju. Transfer bude 5 dan poslije ovulacije, ili 19/20 dc. S obzirom sa meni o bude obicno 16/17 dan malo
cemo to produziti.

----------


## nina977

Rominka,kako čekate ovulaciju ako ideš sa Estrofemom?
Koliko mi je poznato se kad se ide u FET sa Estrofemom transfer se planira prema debljini endometrija.
Estrofem blokira razvoj folikula i ovulaciju.Barem je tako kod mene bilo.
Ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## Vrci

Tako je,i ja znam da se estrofem uvodi ako se zeli izbjeci ovulacija.
Al ako je manja doza,mozda nije problem? 
Za izbjeci ovulaciju pije se 3x2mg

----------


## Rominka

Nina, vjeruj mi da nemam pojma. Ja sam si to tako slozila u glavi - hahah. Ovo mi je prvi FET. Kad smo se dogovarali rekli su mi da FET rade 5 dan nakon ovulacije pa sam si ja to tako poslozila. A u biti nemam pojma kako to ide. Koliki endometrij mora biti? Ja sam sad jedva dosla do 10mm jutro nakon ovulacije.

----------


## Rominka

> Tako je,i ja znam da se estrofem uvodi ako se zeli izbjeci ovulacija.
> Al ako je manja doza,mozda nije problem? 
> Za izbjeci ovulaciju pije se 3x2mg


3x2 mi je u protokolu. Smajlickojiselupapoglavioklagijom

----------


## nina977

Hi,hi...ja sam mislila da su ti oni tako rekli pa mi ništa nije bilo jasno  :Smile: )..
Pratit će ti debljinu i izgled endometrija,minimalno treba biti oko 7.5 mm i onda se uvodi Utrogestan i nakon 5 dana transfer (ako se radi o blasticama).Svaka klinika može malo modificirati ali uglobalu je tako.
Endo 10mm dan nakon ovulacije je super.
Držim palčeve,sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jesi sigurna da si rekli da cekate ovulaciju? Ja sam u takvom FET-u imala uzv 10,11dc, ako je endometrij ok odmah krenuli utrici i transfer za 5 dana

Ups,malo kasnim,nisam vidjela zadnja 3 posta  :Smile: 

Ma bit ce to ok  :Smile: 

Moj endometrij na dan pred utrice je bio 11mm, 13mm na dan transfera

----------


## Rominka

Stvarno nemam pojma kako ide taj protokol kad je FET s obzirom da mi je prvi. Imam duge cikluse. Ono sto sam sad dobila je da pocinjem s estrofemom 2dc, 11 dc uzv. Pretpostavljam da je 11 dc zbog duzeg ciklusa. (A mozda je to standardno).

----------


## Vrci

Nema ti veze kakav je ciklus kad si na Estrofemu  :Smile:  Moji su svakakvi, ovulacija uglavnom nemam. Pa sam transfer imala standard, 16dc. Inače moji rade 15dc, ali to je bio uskrsni ponedjeljak.
Ako ti je 11dc dovoljno debeo endometrij, od 12dc ćeš vjerojatno na utriće i 16dc bi mogla isto na transfer.

----------


## pak

Evo kako je bilo kod mene Rominka.
Prvi utz 7.dc i nalaz estradiola.  Kada sam to poslala dr.  rekla mi.je da dodjem kod nje za dva dana. Na utz ovdje ispostavilo se da mi je endo pretanak. 3,5 mm i estradiol pre nizak. Poduplali smo dozu Progynove i od subote do utorka endo se podebljao na 7,5 mm što je bilo dovoljno. Malo  nas je zezao estradiol ali smo i njega podigli u tri dana sa 25 na 100. Da nismo uspijeli odgodili bi et. Transfer je u nedjelju.  
Pratili smo samo debljinu endometrija i estradiol neovisno o d.c. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

A u prirodnjaku? Čeka se O i nakon nje 5ti dan je FET (blastice imam)? Kako da znam da je O bila "dobra"? Ima li to veze?

Da li vadite progesteron na dan planiranog FET-a ili ranije?

----------


## Rominka

E tek sad imam pitanja...bas gledam protokol. Tek 11 dc traze uzv, i za sad utrogestan nije uveden. Znaci, estrofem ce pomoci mom endometriju i po njemu se ravnamo. Kod mene on inace polako raste, pa bih sad mogla ocekivati malo brzi rast. Bas sam si smijesna  :Smile:  vec sam rezervirala smjestaj po ciklusu.

----------


## Vrci

Utrogestan se uvodi od kad odrede da je endometrij dobar. Ako je 11dc dobar, stvarno mislim da će ti odmah uvesti utrogestan.

Inače ja nisam vadila ništa, ni progesteron ni estradiol, ništa u FET ciklusu.

----------


## Rominka

Vrci hvala. Hvala svima na info. Zbunjujuci mi je FET, jer vidm da nemaju svi isti protokol, da sve ovisi od klinike do klinike, a i nas samih. Nekako sam si ja to pojednostavila maksimalno, no budem se sad uhatila u kostac s tim. U svakom slucaju, vec mi je lakse kad otvorim frizider i ne vidim sve one silne gonale.

----------


## pak

> E tek sad imam pitanja...bas gledam protokol. Tek 11 dc traze uzv, i za sad utrogestan nije uveden. Znaci, estrofem ce pomoci mom endometriju i po njemu se ravnamo. Kod mene on inace polako raste, pa bih sad mogla ocekivati malo brzi rast. Bas sam si smijesna  vec sam rezervirala smjestaj po ciklusu.


Vjerojatno će uvesti utrogestan kad se endometrij dovoljno zadeblja. Tako je bar meni bilo. I meni je prvi put i sve sam si bila složila drugačije u glavi[emoji12].  Et će pasti na moj 18.dc. Mi ovisimo o donorici i njenoj punkciji pa smo zbog toga imali utrku sa vremenom. Kod tebe nema tog problema pa imate vremena. Biti će to ok[emoji6] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Pak, fige do neba! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Pak, fige do neba! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


[emoji8] hvala

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Doma sam! Sve obavila. Uzela mi je dr dva uzorka za biopsiju i prodrnala me, kako ona to kaze. Rekla mi je da sam sprema za FET  :Smile:  nakon sto su me vratili u sobu, kad su me probudili rekla sam doktorici da je nesto zaboravila u meni, da me nesto zulja i smeta. I jutros mi druga smjena govori da slobodno mogu kuci, da dr nije nista zaboravila i umiru od smiha - hahah

----------


## biska

> Doma sam! Sve obavila. Uzela mi je dr dva uzorka za biopsiju i prodrnala me, kako ona to kaze. Rekla mi je da sam sprema za FET  nakon sto su me vratili u sobu, kad su me probudili rekla sam doktorici da je nesto zaboravila u meni, da me nesto zulja i smeta. I jutros mi druga smjena govori da slobodno mogu kuci, da dr nije nista zaboravila i umiru od smiha - hahah


Rominka legendo, bas si me nasmijala!
Figetine drzim!!!

----------


## Rominka

Koliko dugo se pije estrofem? I je li netko od vas uzeo embryoglue mozda? Razmisljam si potraziti ih to.

----------


## pak

> Koliko dugo se pije estrofem? I je li netko od vas uzeo embryoglue mozda? Razmisljam si potraziti ih to.


Ja ću ga piti prvo tromjesečje a tako je i prijateljica koja je bila u Pragu.


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## edina

Ja sam ovaj put sa ivf koristila embryglue pa cekam da radim betu u cetvrtak

----------


## biska

> Koliko dugo se pije estrofem? I je li netko od vas uzeo embryoglue mozda? Razmisljam si potraziti ih to.


Ja sam zadnja 2 puta uzela embryogen. Ne znam je li bas on pomogao, ali sigurno nije odmogao  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Moram priznat da sam se ustrtarila kad sam procitala sve nuspojave estrofema. Zbilja mi nije svejedno. I nekako sam si ja slozila (ocito opet krivo pa je vrijeme da prestanem pretpostavljati) da se on pije do transfera ili jos koji dan duze i to je to.
biska, koliko su ti to naplatili? Ja sam bila pitala za to, ali cini mi se da nisam bila ustrajna u pitanju pa sam dobila odgovor da postoji mogucnost, ali i dalje ne znam cijenu. Ne bih rekla da je puno, mozda stotinjak eura?!? 
Edina, znaci i ti ces imati sustanara  :Smile:  drzim fige!

----------


## Vrci

Estrofem sam prvi puta pila do 9tt. Sad sam trebala prestajat s 8tt,al zbog krvarenja jos ostajem na svoj terapiji

----------


## Rominka

Hvala Vrci. Prosli mi je tj moja gin dala estrofem i dobila sam jednu kutiju, 28 kom, a pitala me koliko mi treba, no kako nisam znala uzela sam samo jednu. Zelim ti da sto prije stane to krvaruckanje!!

----------


## Vrci

Meni daje po 2 kutije

Joj ja cak sumnjam na estrofem da je razlog tome,al tko zna...

----------


## Rominka

Vrci, imas li kakve nuspojave na estrofem? Znoj me oblije nakon sto popijem, nekih pola sata kasnije. Mokra sam sva, uspuhana, a toplo mi za nevjerovat.

----------


## Vrci

Samo sam imala iscjedak, jako puno iscjetka, konzistencije kao egg. Doslovce sam negdje od 7-8dc morala stavljati dnevne uloške

----------


## Rominka

Kazu mi da izdrzim, da je normalno da imam neke nuspojave. Osim vrucine, bude tu i lupanje srca, i tlak skoci, ali se sve smiri kroz nekih dva sata.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Od kojeg dana ste pocele uzimati Estrofem i po koliko mg dnevno ili koliko tableta dnevno prije FET - a??

----------


## Vrci

Od 1dc, po jedna tableta od 2mg tri puta dnevno

----------


## mono111

Tnx

----------


## Frixie

Moj prvi FET nije uspio (prirodnjak). Imamo još dvije blastice i idem u FET u 9 mj, al ovaj put s estrofemom i decapeptylom. Da li je tko od vas curka dobio i decapeptyl nakon transfera?

----------


## Rominka

> Cure,
> Od kojeg dana ste pocele uzimati Estrofem i po koliko mg dnevno ili koliko tableta dnevno prije FET - a??


8 mg dnevno; 2x2 ujutro i navecer, i nakon uzv uveli jos 1x2 izmedju

----------


## mono111

Rominka, tnx.
Valjda ce i meni tako uvesti, nekako slicno.
Sad sam cijelo vrijeme u stimulaciki uzimala 3 puta po jednu tabletu pa O bodova !

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Ima li koja ovdje kojoj su sve embrije odmah zaledili radi pretankog endometrija??

----------


## Rominka

Mono, kuzim da ti je sad to trenutno najveca drama. Ali, sagledaj to iz drugog kuta. Imas priliku vratiti embrije u idealnoj ili idealnijoj situaciji. Sad ce poraditi na tvom endometriju. Inace najveca doza je do 20 mg dnevno tako da ti nasi primjeri i ne govore mnogo jer oni ce prilagoditi tebi i tvom endu. Po uzv ce se ravnati i korigirati, ako bude trebalo, dozu. Sto bi bilo da je bila hiper i da su ti predlozili zamrzavanje? Bi li inzistirala na vracanju? Ovo tisad super prilika odmoriti organizam, sebe i muza. Opustite se jer imate male pingice i samo hrabro naprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Frixie

*mono* Meni su zaledili sve embrije. Na dan ET je endometrij pao na 5mm i išli smo na freeze all. Imali smo 4 blastice. Za prvi FET su se dvije uspješno odledile i nastavile dalje s razvojem. Sad ćemo vidjeti s druge dvije kako će biti.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Ma nije meni sad toliko grozno jer mi nisu vratili ovaj mjesec....nego mi je grozno to i ne razumijem zasto i kako mi se endometrij stanjio na 4 mm???? A cca 10 dc je bio cak 9 mm...to mi nije jasno jer trazila sam zasto se to dogadja pa nisam pronasla....zato sam sad pitala ovdje pa evo vidim da je Frixie odgovorila.
Jako sam razocarana radi tog tankog endometrija....znaci imam tj imam Ashermanov sy kod kojeg su prisutne priraslice, i vec sam bila na 3 histeroskopije kako bi se uklonile...i cijelo vrijeme me strah da se mozda nisu vratile...a da ne pricam koliko sam soka od cikle popila u ovoj ciklusu, po litru dnevno ! I jos stavljala Utrogestan, i onda mi jednostavno nije jasno a dokt.koja mi.je to mjerila mi nije objasnila zasto je to tako !
I zato jednostavno zelim saznati radi cega je to tako !
Jer mi je lakse kad znam zasto je nesto tako i kakav je daljnji plan.
Znam ja da me oni cekaju i uopce nije problem kada ce mi ih vratiti ( makar bi ja naravno htjela sto prije,.tko ne bi ) nego cijela ova prica s tankim endometrijem......meni se sve uvijek zakomplicira i bojim se da se endometrij nece uopce zadebljati... i da kazem da sam i Estrofem pila ukupno 6 mg dnevno !
Embriologica mi je rekla da je to od hormona, tj.da se baziralo na folikule a ne na endometrij, ali ne bi li onda endometrij trebao stajati na mjestu, jednostavno se uopce od prvog dana ne zadebljati a ne zadebljati se pa se stanjivati???!

Frixie,
Sto su tebi rekli, radi cega ti je endo pao samo na 5 mm?? Pretpostavljam da je i tebi bio deblji???

----------


## mono111

Ali Rominka, tnx na savjetima !

----------


## Vrci

mono, moja dr je protiv tih cikla/ananasa u stimulacijama.. ili u bilo čemu kad se koriste injekcije/tablete

----------


## mono111

Vrci, zasto??

----------


## Vrci

Ona je općenito protiv pretjerivanja s prirodim pripravcima za koje se točno ne zna kako i na koga djeluju...a tko zna kako spojevi iz recimo te silne cikle koju si ti popila djeluju na tvoje tijelo koje je bilo puno lijekova.
OK u prirodnim ciklusima, ali kod stimulacije kaže da se pusti da lijekovi rade svoje

----------


## Frixie

*mono* meni su cikla i ananas 0 bodova kaj se tiče enda. S tim da sam jednom od previše soka od cikle dobila takvu trčkalicu da je to strašno (ona u većim količina djeluje kao detox, tjera toksine i tekućinu iz tijela). Ma strašno, neću se ni sjećati tog  :Nope: 

Meni je na dan punkcije endo bio 10mm, a na dan ET (5ti dan) je pao na 5mm. Rekao je dr. da to nije uopće niš neuobičajeno, jer stimulacija zna zadebljati endo (kako raste estradiol) i onda mi stanemo sa stimulacijom i tijelo kao doživi neki mali šok i sluznica koja je puna tekućine se jednostavni "ispuše"/"iscijedi". Posle tog smo išli u FET prirodnjak (samo štoperica) i tad mi je endo bio 9mm.

A kaj je najbolje, taj tjedan se isto jednoj curi to isto dogodilo - ispuhao se endo (srele smo se na FET-u pa smo baš komentirale kako nikad nismo za to čule, a našle se nas dvije zajedno :D)

----------


## mono111

Vrci,
Pa ima mi logike to sve !

Frixie,
Sad mi je jasnije naravno ! Znaci dogadja se !

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Koji dc ste vi imali FET??

----------


## Vrci

Moj je bio u ciklusu s estrofemom, 16dc

----------


## Frixie

Prirodnjak - 20dc

----------


## mono111

Tnx !

----------


## Rominka

17dc, s estrofemom.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Dokt.mi je uvela 3 puta po 2 tablete od 2 mg estrofema za pocetak, pa ce kasnije smanjivati, tako je rekla.

----------


## Rominka

ja sam stratala s 2x2, pa su nakon uzv uveli jos 2. sve ovisi o endometriju.

----------


## iva777

14dc sa decapeptylom i estrofemom.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Hajde malo da podignemo temu sve je zamrlo,gdje ste curke

----------


## miuta821

Danas bila la et jednu blastocistu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Ja bi vrlo rado pisala o FETU ali ne znam sto da pisem  :Smile: , haha, endo mi je tanak i ne znam hoce li ovaj mjesec biti FET.
Ima li netko nesto pametno za reci vezano za tanki endo??
Da napomenem da uzimam Estrofem 3 puta po 4 mg, vitamin E, andol, ananas, ciklu !
 :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Mono, a jel bi probala bez ananasa i cikle? Kad vec uzimas lijekove,ja ne bih mijesala s toliko stvari,pa makar prirodnih

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam imala samo estrofem 3-1od 2mg 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

mono, koliki ti je, koji ti je dc?

----------


## mono111

Vrci, do neki dan nisam uopce jela ananas ni ciklu ali kad sam dosla na prvi uzv i endo mi je bio bijednih 6 mm onda sam pocela...makar mi to nis ne pomaze ocito..: 

Optimist, 14 dc 6,5 mm je dns !
Ali folikul na jajniku koji se treba povuci je samo 11 mm tako da je kao jos prva faza ciklusa...nece O biti naravno radi Estrofema ali ti folikuli sukoji prisutni...tako da kao ima jos vremena, jos sam ju pitala hoce li biti kasno pa je rekla da ne...ali mislim da je u cet zadnji uzv, i tad ce se odluciti...tj.rekla je da je granicno 7 mm za transfer.

A sto se tice tog ananasa i cikle...ne mogu sad ne jesti to jer cu lupati glavom u zid.
Htjela sam vidjeti kakvo ce stanje biti samo uz Estrofem ali nije nikakvo pa sam ipak odlucila piti i jesti to...ali ovaj put pijem umjerene kolicine cikle, oko 0,50 l dnevno i manje cak, a cijeli ananas pojedem !

----------


## mono111

Miuta,
Koliki ti je endo bio??

----------


## Martilala

Cure kakvi su vam inače endometrij ja sam preskočila 2 ciklusa znaci onaj kad je bila punkcija išli smo na freez all zbog hipera pa sam i sljedeći ciklus preskočila isto los endio a nisam htjela da ga umjetno zadebljavaju tabletama nego sam isla tek sljedeći ciklus potpuno sve prirodno i endić mi je bio 10,nešto sam od sebe i imam pozitivan test 
Pokušajte kao ja ako inače imate ok zadebljanje pustite organizam da odmori od lijekova

----------


## mono111

Ja imam problema s endometrijem...imala sam priraslice od kiretaza i ja ne mogu bez lijekova a ni s lijekovima nije dobar a kamoli bez lijekova...

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta,
> Koliki ti je endo bio??


10dnc bilo 9mm i dr rekla da od 13dan krenem sa utrogestan. I a 16dan bio et. Prije sam imala dekapeptyl i estrofem. Kod mene stalno uredu i blastice pa na kraju nista 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Znate kako kaže dr.Šimunić mir u glavi mir u maternici znam da je teško ali ima nešto u tome

----------


## Martilala

Evo da vam javim moje bete
Utorak 12dnt-Beta 1101,četvrtak 14dnt-Beta 2233 sutra ultrazvuk pa ću znati vise,svima vam želim isto ljepe i visoke bete

----------


## mono111

Martilala, odlicnaaa je betaaa ! Cestitam !!

Necu se jos pohvaliti, jer tko zna sto se moze izdogadjati kod mene u ovih par dana ali endo mi je 7,6 mm i biti ce transfer ovaj mjesec !!! Jejjj !
Dokt.samo mora odrediti koji dan jer imam folikul koji je 17 mm pa se ceka da se on ili povuce ili da pukne ! Ali nadam se da ce iduci tjedan biti FET !!!

----------


## Martilala

> Martilala, odlicnaaa je betaaa ! Cestitam !!
> 
> Necu se jos pohvaliti, jer tko zna sto se moze izdogadjati kod mene u ovih par dana ali endo mi je 7,6 mm i biti ce transfer ovaj mjesec !!! Jejjj !
> Dokt.samo mora odrediti koji dan jer imam folikul koji je 17 mm pa se ceka da se on ili povuce ili da pukne ! Ali nadam se da ce iduci tjedan biti FET !!!


Hvala!
Držimo fige da ti uspije samo smireno i bez nervoze

----------


## mono111

Tnx !

----------


## edina

Dali je nekome uspela fet posle miscarriage?

----------


## Martilala

Danas sam obavila ultrazvuk i vide se 2 gestacijske v. nadam se da će se dalje sve dobro razvijati

----------


## Rominka

Cure, evo mjesec dana iza FET-a i biokemijske. Napokon sam dobila pravu mentruaciju, uredno i redovno kako je trebala doci. Za razliku od stila ija, osjecam se odlicno vec sada. Planiramo opet u 10 mjesecu na FET, pa nesto razmisljam. Nisam jos nista s klinikom definitivno dogovarala, ali zanima me da li ponovo raditi scratching endometrija ili ne?  Kakva je praksa po tom pitanju? Ovaj put planiramo uzeti i asistirani hattching, a embryoglue mozda.

----------


## edina

> Cure, evo mjesec dana iza FET-a i biokemijske. Napokon sam dobila pravu mentruaciju, uredno i redovno kako je trebala doci. Za razliku od stila ija, osjecam se odlicno vec sada. Planiramo opet u 10 mjesecu na FET, pa nesto razmisljam. Nisam jos nista s klinikom definitivno dogovarala, ali zanima me da li ponovo raditi scratching endometrija ili ne?  Kakva je praksa po tom pitanju? Ovaj put planiramo uzeti i asistirani hattching, a embryoglue mozda.


Ja sam radila za ivf scrathing i assisted haching i embryo glue i upslo je ali sam u 7 nedelji imala miscarage. Ipaniram opet sve to da radim kad budem radili fet mozda 9 ili 10 mjesec

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ja sam radila za ivf scrathing i assisted haching i embryo glue i upslo je ali sam u 7 nedelji imala miscarage. Ipaniram opet sve to da radim kad budem radili fet mozda 9 ili 10 mjesec


Nisam bas upoznata sa svime time, mozete li mi objasniti? Rade li to u privatnim klinikama tu u Hrvatskoj ili sve vani?

----------


## edina

Ja sam vani

----------


## Martilala

> Cure, evo mjesec dana iza FET-a i biokemijske. Napokon sam dobila pravu mentruaciju, uredno i redovno kako je trebala doci. Za razliku od stila ija, osjecam se odlicno vec sada. Planiramo opet u 10 mjesecu na FET, pa nesto razmisljam. Nisam jos nista s klinikom definitivno dogovarala, ali zanima me da li ponovo raditi scratching endometrija ili ne?  Kakva je praksa po tom pitanju? Ovaj put planiramo uzeti i asistirani hattching, a embryoglue mozda.


Ni ja neznam šta znače ti nazivi i zašto se to radi pojasniš nam malo

----------


## Rominka

Scratching endometrija je kada lagano zagrebu endometrij u ciklusu prije postupka, 24/25 d ciklusa, i tada endometrij krene bujati i "lakse"/"bolje" prima embrij. Embryoglue je tekucina koja djeluje kao ljepilo. A asistirani hatching je uklanjanje zastitne opne embrija kako bi se lakse prihvatio za maternicu. Sve su ovo laicka objasnjenja, molim vas da to uzmete u obzir.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Scratching endometrija je kada lagano zagrebu endometrij u ciklusu prije postupka, 24/25 d ciklusa, i tada endometrij krene bujati i "lakse"/"bolje" prima embrij. Embryoglue je tekucina koja djeluje kao ljepilo. A asistirani hatching je uklanjanje zastitne opne embrija kako bi se lakse prihvatio za maternicu. Sve su ovo laicka objasnjenja, molim vas da to uzmete u obzir.


Hvala, sve si super objasnila i taman laički da se može razumjeti: -) Sve to naravno ne rade nigdje u Rh osim scratchinga endometrija, ako se ne varam?

----------


## Rominka

Scratching endometrija ili kiretaza i/ili uterobrush kod nas se obavlja. A za sve ostalo tu je Mastercard  :Smile:   :Sad:  malo se sad salim. No zapravo, ja zaista ne znam sto nase klinike nude, sto drzavne sto privatne. Mi smo od 2011 vani tako da sam po tom pitanju lisena nekih saznanja, ali rekla bih da ne rade i ne nude. Embryoglue dodje 100€! Mislim da bi si vecina to uzela na sve troskove koje imamo tih 100€ je mala cifra.

----------


## Martilala

> Scratching endometrija je kada lagano zagrebu endometrij u ciklusu prije postupka, 24/25 d ciklusa, i tada endometrij krene bujati i "lakse"/"bolje" prima embrij. Embryoglue je tekucina koja djeluje kao ljepilo. A asistirani hatching je uklanjanje zastitne opne embrija kako bi se lakse prihvatio za maternicu. Sve su ovo laicka objasnjenja, molim vas da to uzmete u obzir.


Odlično objašnjeno da možemo razumjeti!

----------


## mala-bebica

> Scratching endometrija ili kiretaza i/ili uterobrush kod nas se obavlja. A za sve ostalo tu je Mastercard   malo se sad salim. No zapravo, ja zaista ne znam sto nase klinike nude, sto drzavne sto privatne. Mi smo od 2011 vani tako da sam po tom pitanju lisena nekih saznanja, ali rekla bih da ne rade i ne nude. Embryoglue dodje 100€! Mislim da bi si vecina to uzela na sve troskove koje imamo tih 100€ je mala cifra.


Ja bi uzela odmah a ne da radi toga moram povući preko granice i platiti cijeli postupak koji znamo nije jeftin, a koristila bi recimo samo Embryoglue... No dobro, zasigurno je i ostalo vani na višem nivou, pa ajde...

----------


## Rominka

Trebalo bi pitati. I oni vani to narucuju tako da ne vidim problema zasto i nasi ne bi mogli.

----------


## miuta821

Moja beta 14dnt 1756

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Moja beta 14dnt 1756
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Čestitam!! Super beta, sretno i školski dalje

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Čestitam!! Super beta, sretno i školski dalje
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala nakon 13godina 5 transfer i sad prvi put poz. Sad duplanje nadam se
Svima zelim da se sto prije usreći. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Miutaaaa,
Wauuuu ! Cestitam !!! Koji ti je dpt??

----------


## miuta821

14dnt 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Miutaaaa,
> Wauuuu ! Cestitam !!! Koji ti je dpt??


Hvala draga 


Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Hvala nakon 13godina 5 transfer i sad prvi put poz. Sad duplanje nadam se
> Svima zelim da se sto prije usreći. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk



Braaaavo, čestitam, javljaj lijepe vijesti!!!

----------


## iva777

miuta821 cestitam od [emoji173]


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Samo da javim i pitam mozda ima tu kakvo iskustvo !

Naime, jucer mi je bio 6 dpt, i dobila sam neki cudni smedji iscjedak, napravila sam test koji je pozitivan i nakon par h cca krenula svjeza krv ali malo...
Isla sam vaditi betu dns 7 dpt i 110 je ! E sad, znam da i dalje moze biti biokemijska i ponavljam betu ali ne u istom labu u cet ili.petak.
Dns su mi samo neke smedje tockice, nema krvi, makar sam lezala cijelu vecer i noc i digla se samo da vadim betu...odvezla se do Petrove naime..
Imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, vise kao neki pritisak..popijem normic tu i tamo ! I mg !
Mislim znam da nema druge nego cekati, vec sam imala 3 spontana pa sam svjesna svega sto se moze izdogadjati..znam da je prerano !

----------


## Vrci

Mono, ak si pratila mene,tak sam na preskokce krvarila od plusa pa iducih 5tjedana. I sve je ok.
Drzim fige da i tebi bude dobro

----------


## mono111

Vrci,
Od kojeg dana si tocno krvarila?? Isto je IVF T??

----------


## Vrci

Isto tak nekako, od 7-8dnt. Nekad spotting kod brisanja, nekad izljev krvi,pa malo pauze,pa opet.   Na uzv nikad razlog vidljiv. Tek nakon svog krvarenja vidljiv hematom

Takoder bio FET, uz estrofem

----------


## mono111

Da li znas kad inace nastaju ti hematomi?? Tako rano ne??

----------


## Vrci

Pa znam da nekima budu vidljivi na prvom uzv. Nekima kasnije

----------


## miuta821

> Da li znas kad inace nastaju ti hematomi?? Tako rano ne??


Ako budes jace probaj 4-2utrog.i popi a ne stavljati. Tako meni rekla moja gin ako dođe do krvarenja. Sretno nadam se da ce biti sve ok. Drzim fige. Hvala cure svima na cestitke. Molim Boga da bude i kod mene lijepa trudnoćea. Grlim sve

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

mono, miuta, bravoooo!!!!
Drzim figetine za dalje

----------


## mono111

Hvala cure !

Da li je vama bila svijetlo roza krv,?? Trenutno mi je tako?? I jucer navecer mi je tako bilo, onda ujutro te neke tockice!!

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala cure !
> 
> Da li je vama bila svijetlo roza krv,?? Trenutno mi je tako?? I jucer navecer mi je tako bilo, onda ujutro te neke tockice!!


Draga ja nemam za sad taj problem ali se sjetim jedne cure sta je opisala ko ti i pila 4-2 utrogestan i pomogao rodila lijube555 neke cure se sjete nje sigurno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Moja terapija progesteronima je Utrogestan 3 puta 2 i Duphastone 3 puta po 1.
Povecati cu Duphastone radje onda, jer meni to malo ide, skoro ni ne ostane na ulosku pa nije da izadje utric s tim iscjedkom.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je isto bilo uglavnom samo kod brisanja. Na ulosku samo kod izljeva, 2 il 3 puta. 
Nisu mi povecavali utrice ni nesto mijenjali, 3*2 cijelo vrijeme

----------


## antony34

Mono ja sam imala roskastu krv. Gin mi je rekao ujutro i popodne popiti utrogestan a navecer ga stavljati dole. Ne brini sve ce biti u redu cim manje stresa i puno mirovanja. To ce pomoci. Sretno.

----------


## mono111

Ma jojjj, nadam se, a opet s druge strane sumnjam ! Kad sam vidjela tu krv....sad nema nicega, tj.nesto malo smedje

----------


## miuta821

Moja beta 3804. Bila i na utzv vidi se 1gest.

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Miuta,
Super !!!! Da li su ti dva vratili???

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta,
> Super !!!! Da li su ti dva vratili???


Ne draga 1blast 


Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Odlicno ! Sretnoooo i daljeeeee !!!

----------


## miuta821

Cure koje ste koristile estrofem do koju tj trudnoće? Jer meni su rekli dok srce kuca sad bila na utzv i kaze dr da prekidam estrofem. Imam oko5tj. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Prekinula sam negdje nakon 8-9tt

----------


## miuta821

Hvala imam jos jednu kutiju to onda smijem popiti. Jer moja gin je na godišnjem pa drugi dr on reko da prekidam da je sve u redu pa se bojim prestat a bojm se i piti da ne skodi. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Evo ja se skidam trenutno u 15 tt

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Evo ja se skidam trenutno u 15 tt
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Molim reci jesi postepeno i koliko jer neznam puno od toga. Hvala 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam par dana pila po 2, par dana po 1 i prestala

----------


## miuta821

> Ja sam par dana pila po 2, par dana po 1 i prestala


Hvala draga 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Postepeno sam prestajala. Svakih 4-5 dana 2 mg manje. Ja sam pila 8 mg dnevno tako da sam trenutno  na 2 mg do kraja tjedna i napokon gotovo 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

Malo dižem temu.

Spremam se u FET: estrofem + decapeptyl.

Jel tko od cura uzimao još nakon transfera decapeptyl, kao booster?

----------


## Rominka

Frixie, nazalost ne znam ti pomoći, moj protokol je bio samo estrofem i kasnije utrogestani, uz prednison/decortin. Ja sam izgleda u potpunosti krivo shvatila koristenje decapeptyla. Mislila sam da se on koristi za smanjenje proizvodnje. u svakom slučaju, želim uspješan FET, a popratit ću sad malo stručnije koje će ti znati nešto pametno reći.

a ja bih pitala nešto. mi se isto spremamo u  11 mj opet na FET. prošli sam put bila na uterobrushu/scratchingu endometrija i uz to sam uzela i embryogle. da li svaki put šalju na scr. endometrija? nisam još pisala klinici, znam da će mi sve reći, nego se ne bih dogovarati 3mj unaprijed ako ne treba.

----------


## miuta821

> Malo dižem temu.
> 
> Spremam se u FET: estrofem + decapeptyl.
> 
> Jel tko od cura uzimao još nakon transfera decapeptyl, kao booster?


Ja sam imala jednom tako mislim da poslje et ide jos jednu dekapeptyl i to drugi dan. Ali kod mene ni je bio poz. Ja sam sad prvi fet uspijesan sa samo estrofem i elevit. Sretno draga. Ja sam imala 7decapeptyl estrofem 3-1i decortin1-1.

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

Ja imam 7 decapeptyla, 3x1 estrofem, pa onda 2x2 estrofem, a decortin će posle zamišljene O biti uveden.

*Rominka* da, decapeptyl će umiriti jajnike. Neće biti moje O, on je tu supresija od početka - pretpostavljam da zato ide.

Hvala *minuta* prvi FET je bio prirodan, pa ćorak ... nadamo se sreći ovaj put

----------


## Vrci

Frixie, ja sam svaki FET imala bez decapeptyla. Samo estrofem koji smiruje jajnike i poslije utrići

Držim fige

----------


## Frixie

thnx :D 

nadamo se trećoj sreći

----------


## Rominka

Podizem malo temu  :Smile:  

evo, docekali smo i ciklus u 9 mj, i danas je pao dogovor za folikulometrije jer je odluceno da ce mi ponoviti scratching prije transfera. A sam transfer je predvidjen za pocetak studenog. Protokol je isti, pocinjemo s estrofemom 2x2, clexane i decortin. Ovaj put uzimamo i embryoglue i asistirani haching. Napadamo sa svih strana  :Smile:  i nadamo
se da je 4.ti odlazak bingo!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Rominka*, ja znam da te čeka velika i lijepa nagrada.  :Smile:  to jednostavno mora biti.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Sretnoooooo !!!!!!! Nadam se i zelim da ti ovaj FET bude dobitan !!!!!!!!

----------


## bornastra

Rominka, sretno od srca!

----------


## Rominka

Cure, ganule ste me <3 hvala vam! Kao i prosli put, i ovaj put idemo puno opusteniji,i daleko spremniji pa se i nadam malo vise  :Smile:  posebno sad nakon sto sam dozivjela i biokemijsku, nakon sto sam prvi plus u zivotu docekala. Ma, jednostavno znam da je to vrijeme za veliki plus.

----------


## milasova8

Rominka,od srca vam zelim uspjesan FET!!!

----------


## Optimist

Rominka  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

Rominka sretno! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Rominka sretno....
Moj M je praški smrzlic, zelim i tebi jednog takvog ❤️

----------


## pak

Rominka fige na najjače. [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Rominka, zelim ti srecu do neba. Vidjet ces...to ce biti to...
Nakon one biokemijske, sad ce se uloviti bez problema, vidjet ces.
Tako je bilo kod mene (naravno, ne zelim da dozivis ostatak mog scenarija)..
Kod tebe ce to sve biti 5.
Samo smireno... <3
Drzim fige...i daj Boze, svima nam upalilo, i da ove godine potvrdimo zdrave trudnoce, bez mirovanja i ostalih gluposti  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo draga, istovremeno smo bile u postupku tada i .....ma nemam rijeci. Ovoga puta cemo se skupa preseliti i druzit i s trudnicama do kraja godine.  :Love:

----------


## antony34

Rominka draga zelim ti svu srecu i da napokon ugledas veliki plus i da budes bucmasta sljedecih devet mjeseci.

----------


## Vaki

Čitam malo i vidim da su cure imale endometrij 13, 14 mm, a meni je doktorica rekla da je idealan između 8 i 10 mm!? Baš me zanima koliko se to mijenja iz dana u dan!?

----------


## mono111

Vaki,
Kako kod koga...
Ja sam dan prije FET - a imala endo debljine samo 7,4 mm i implantiralo se....
Inace imam problem s debljinom endometrija...
Ali ni predebeo endometrij nije optimalan, mislim da je granica 14 mm...
Ako ti je dokt.rekla od 8 do 10, to je stvarno ok !!!

----------


## Vaki

Hvala mono111!  :Wink:

----------


## Vaki

Tek sam jučer navečer skužila, kad sam trebala popiti novu dozu, da su mi dali novu kutiju estrofema od 1 mg, a ne od 2 mg. Pošto sam trebala popiti 1 tabletu od 2 mg, uzela sam dvije od 1 mg. Logika nalaže da bi to trebalo biti isto, ali me opet kopka...

----------


## mono111

Vaki,
Dobro si napravila i tako nastavi. Ako trebas uzimatu 2 mg, popijes dvije od 1 mg.

----------


## Vaki

Pa da, samo što sad moram stalno objašnjavati zašto trebam više kutija... kao da muljam nešto.  :Wink:

----------


## mono111

Pa neka ti posalje estrofem od 2 mg. Ne kuzim zasto ti nije odmah poslao od 2 ??

----------


## Vaki

Stalno pametuje kako je to prevelika doza... on je "kao" veći stručnjak od MPO liječnika... Prvu dozu sam zamijenila na VV, ali u mom mjestu nisu toliko susretljivi.

----------


## miuta821

> Stalno pametuje kako je to prevelika doza... on je "kao" veći stručnjak od MPO liječnika... Prvu dozu sam zamijenila na VV, ali u mom mjestu nisu toliko susretljivi.


Ali uvjek nesto i te dr kompliciraju. Moja ni je htjela nikad dati za betu uputnicu tak svaki put sam platila onda bila na godišnjem i drugi dr mi je dao za drugu betu bez problema. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Vaki,
Ako imas napismeno od specijalista tj.mpo dokt.on ti moraaaaaaaaaa poslati recept i to sto trebas !
Isuse boze, kako se samo nazivciram oko tih ginekologa !!!, samo dok citam ovakve stvari!

----------


## Vaki

Problem je u tome što doktorica nije napisala koliko mg trebaju biti, to mi je rekla usmenim putem pa mi sad ginekolog pametuje. Govorim mu da nisam krivo zapamtila jer nije prvi put da pijem te tablete, ali on je uporan s objašnjenjima kako je to ogromna doza i da se doktorica zabunila. Ah!

----------


## mono111

Koliko puta dnevno tj.koliko mg dnevno moras piti?? 
Inace, ja sam jedno vrijeme bila 3 X po 4mg !!!!! Onda mi je smanjila na 3X 2 mg, do nedavno sam tako pila...i dns mi je napokon ukinula !

----------


## nora eleonora

pozz svima, zanima me da li ste i do kada pile estrofem? da li samo kao pripremu za fet ili ste nastavile, do kojeg tt? hvala

----------


## miuta821

> pozz svima, zanima me da li ste i do kada pile estrofem? da li samo kao pripremu za fet ili ste nastavile, do kojeg tt? hvala


Inace preporučuje se dok srce kuca. Ali ovisi od dr svaki drugačije. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Konfuzija

Estrofem se pije otprilike do tjedana do kad se uzima utrogestan, znači otprilike prva tri mjeseca, koliko se sjećam. Iako sam ga ja pila puno duže. Nećeš od njega imati nikakve štetne posljedice, bez obzira što piše na onom papiru uz njega.

----------


## Vaki

Trebala bih 3x1 od 2mg (u mom slučaju 3x2 od 1 mg) i tako sve dok ne počne kucati srce bebice, naravno ako dođe do trudnoće.

----------


## Rominka

Cure, prehlada mi je presla u upalu grla, jaku. Nisam sigurna hocu li moci bez antibiotika. FET je predvidjen za 6.11.. Imam li vremena popiti antibiotik sada?  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, prehlada mi je presla u upalu grla, jaku. Nisam sigurna hocu li moci bez antibiotika. FET je predvidjen za 6.11.. Imam li vremena popiti antibiotik sada?


stigneš, dr ti može dati antibiotike koji se piju sedam dana ili možda sumamed koji se pije tri dana. stigneš se oporaviti do FET-a...

----------


## nora eleonora

hvala vam puno na odgovorima.

konfuzija, baš to, čitala nuspojave i mati mila, bolje da nisam.. jeste cure imale kakve nuspojave?

Rominka, po meni imaš dovoljno vremena oporaviti se i biti fit za fet  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Cak kazu da je dobro da ti imunitet padne prije FET ili ET....jer je veca sansa da se implantira.

Vaki,
Meni su estrofem smanjili tek u 12 tt, i u 14 sam ga prestala piti....

----------


## Rominka

Hvala vam curke. Danas sam bila na dogovoru za scratching i rekla mi je ginicka da sam u odlicnom stanju i da se ne brinem zbog upale. Namignula mi je i rekla da je ovo dobitna kombinacija. Mislim, znam da prednison daju da bi suzbili malo imunitet, ali....

----------


## Konfuzija

> konfuzija, baš to, čitala nuspojave i mati mila, bolje da nisam.. jeste cure imale kakve nuspojave?


Ma ne, on se rutinski daje u mpo-u. To je estradiol, vrsta estrogena. Estrogeni su visoki inače u trudnoći, a kako se kod nas intervenira u prirodni ciklus, postoji mogućnost da ih neće biti dovoljno, pa se daju da smo pokrivene u tom slučaju. Zašto baš prva tri mjeseca? Pretpostavljam da tada posteljica počinje odrađivati pa više nije toliko bitno, ali opet ne smeta, kao što rekoh.

----------


## nora eleonora

hvala konfuzija, na odgovoru. u kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## biska

> Hvala vam curke. Danas sam bila na dogovoru za scratching i rekla mi je ginicka da sam u odlicnom stanju i da se ne brinem zbog upale. Namignula mi je i rekla da je ovo dobitna kombinacija. Mislim, znam da prednison daju da bi suzbili malo imunitet, ali....


Rominka, u mislima ste mi. A i u srcu  :Smile: 
Javljaj se, pisi...

----------


## Vaki

Naš FET nije uspio... :Crying or Very sad:  
Mislila sam da me neuspjeh neće jako pogoditi jer već imam jedno dijete, ali sam se prevarila.

----------


## miuta821

> Naš FET nije uspio... 
> Mislila sam da me neuspjeh neće jako pogoditi jer već imam jedno dijete, ali sam se prevarila.


O draga zao mi je. Imas jos smrznuti? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Imam još 2 smrznuta... Nekako me optimizam napustio. Vrijeme će odraditi svoje...

----------


## mono111

Vaki 
Zao mi je ! Sretno dalje !

----------


## Rominka

Upravo sam dobila protokol. I ovaj put dobivam jos nesto s cime nemam iskustva. Pregnyl?! Cemu to sluzi? Ja sam shvatila da je to stoperica. Cemu sluzi ako idemo u FET? Svaki put naucimo nesto novo.

----------


## Munkica

Pregnyl je štoperica. Nisam ga koristila nakon transfera (samo prije pick-upa), ali koliko znam on se može koristiti nakon transfera jer utječe na lučenje estrogena i progesterona i služi kao priprema endometrija na implantaciju. Nek' me netko ispravi ako griješim  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Onda bi bio u istoj funkciji kao i estrofem? Ili sam krivo shvatila?

----------


## nora eleonora

Ja sam dobila Estrofem.. moguće da je to isto ko Pregnyl..
Rominka, ti si u Prenatalu?

----------


## Rominka

Nora, da. U Pronatalu smo, ali u CB. Meni je u protokolu i estrofem i pregnyl, zato me to sad buni.

----------


## Munkica

Rominka, ovo sam skinula sa stranice svoje bolnice:

_hCG-injection        
Sometimes the progesterone treatment is replaced or supported by the administration of hCG during the first week after transfer. This pregnancy hormone stimulates the production of progesterone in the body itself. 
If it is prescribed, you will have
either one injection of 5,000 units,
or a dose of 1,500 units every day on three different days.
The choice of administration depends on the results of the hormonal blood tests._ 

http://www.brusselsivf.be/preparing-...l=true#L4-6189

----------


## matahari

Danas 10 dnt blastice test negativan. Mogu prestati s terapijom?

----------


## Rominka

Matahari, izvadi betu prije nego prestanes s terapijom. Ona je jedina mjerodavna.

----------


## matahari

> Matahari, izvadi betu prije nego prestanes s terapijom. Ona je jedina mjerodavna.


Znam, ali mislim da mogu vjerovati i testu u ovom slučaju...Hvala

----------


## darmar

Pozdrav cure, pratim vas vec duzi period od kad smo se odlucili na FET. Transfer u prirodnom ciklusu smo imali 21.10. u Mb i vracene su 2 blastice, beta je 3.11., malo me strah hvata jer slabo uspijevam mirovati pored zvrka maloga ❤. 
Eto ja samo da se prijavim u cekalice i zazelim svima pozitivne bete~~~~

----------


## Vaki

:Trči: Sretno! Brzo će 3.11.

----------


## darmar

Hvala Vaki. Je li to ovo vec slj.mj.ides ponovo?supeeer sretnooo

----------


## bubekica

Draga darmar lijepo te opet vidjeti ovdje! Sretno od srca!

----------


## bubekica

Aska zao mi je jako.
Zelim ti brz oporavak. *hug*

----------


## darmar

Draga bubekica hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Tako je Darmar! Upornost se ponekad isplati...  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Cure,sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure... neznam dal pitanje spada pod ovu temu... koju upitnicu trebam za FET???? Moj mi gin.napisao dogovor za MPO i uputnica A1 ...???? I sada neznam dal je to dobro a ustvari idem na razgovor i dogovor za FET... Hvala

----------


## aska

D1 uputnica ti pokriva sve.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Mene zanima da li netko ima iskustva sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama (ne embrionima). Hvala.

----------


## Inesz

Ima više tema o zamrzavanju js i embrijima iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...mrznute+oocite
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53923-o...mrznute+oocite

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Im
> a više tema o zamrzavanju js i embrijima iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...mrznute+oocite
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53923-o...mrznute+oocite


Hvala.

----------


## Isabel

Bok cure,

Nama nije uspio IVF pokušaj, test je negativan, sutra beta. Sad nam preostaje FET (imamo 1+2) pa me zanima da li možemo odmah krenuti u FET ili čekati koji ciklus? Kkava su vaša iskustva?
Ja imam anovulatorne cikluse, sad sam na Duphastonu (ostalu terapiju pretpostavljam sad prei+kidam: Crinone, Decortin...) pa valjda će mi reći da prestanem piti da dobijem M i onda? Kaj dalje?

Spominjao je dr. Š. taj Estrofem...

----------


## Lagunas

Isabel, zao mi je radi testica. Sa terapijom se prekida tek nakon negativne bete. A sto se FET-a tice, sve ovisi kako se dogovorite. Ako ides sa Estrofemom onda ga moras poceti piti od 2 dc. Nadam se da ce i tebi FET donijeti srecu kao i meni moj <3

----------


## Isabel

Hvala *Lagunas*  :Love: ! Javljam se dalje s novostima

----------


## Isabel

Cure ima li kakve razlike ide li se u FET odmah (ako je naravno sve ok na UZV) nakon neuspjelog ET-a ili se preporuča malo pričekati (ciklus dva)? Da li bi moglo to utjecati na uspješnost?

----------


## nicky_111

Meni je doktorica u 6mj rekla da ako uzv bude okay da mogu odmah na FET u sljedećem ciklusu nakon ET.

----------


## Vaki

Na VV treba čekati jedan ciklus.

----------


## ina33

> Cure ima li kakve razlike ide li se u FET odmah (ako je naravno sve ok na UZV) nakon neuspjelog ET-a ili se preporuča malo pričekati (ciklus dva)? Da li bi moglo to utjecati na uspješnost?


Moraju se steći uvjeti za FET, a to najčešće znači pričekati, ako se dobro sjećam, barem ciklus. Sve ovisi o tebi, koje su ti ostale dg, koliko ti je godina, u koliko si smislenoj klinici i koliko su ti embriji kvalitetni (jesu li neki koji se vraćaju onako...reda radi, kako je bilo tipa prije 10-tak god na VV-u kad se smrzavalo svašta (svjetonazorni razlozi), da ne propadne, što se npr. u nekom strožem labu (Maribor) ne bi niti smrznulo), koji su ti event. planovi za dalje itd. itd. Moje neko sjećanje (već 8 god nisam u IVF-ovima, a jedino dijete imam, nakon brojnih postupaka, iz svog zadnjeg FET-a u Mariboru) kaže da PCOS-ovkama, ili ženama s mikrocističnim jajnicima koje su primile više hormona u prosjeku od neke "žene normal" treba više vremena za oporavak nakon stimulacije (normalnu ovulaciju, endometrij normalne debljine). To više, pogotovo ako su imale hiperstimulaciju, znači 2-3 ciklusa, ovisno opet o duljini ciklusa (PCOS-ovku s ciklusima od tipa 60 dana nema smisla da čeka svoja 3 ciklusa što bi bilo više od pola godine, nego će vjerojatno dobit neku terapiju da je vrati u normalu).

Znači, odgovor ovisi o sto faktora. Nemoj previše žuriti ako imaš ispod 35, nemaš novaca ili plana za dalje, pričekaj da se malo oporaviš. Ako si bliže 39, onda gas-gas (ali opet, 1 ciklus bi bio neki minimum).

Ovo što ti ja govorim je znači kako je bilo pred 8 godina - čisto da vidiš malo što sve treba u jednadžbu ubaciti.

Sretno!

----------


## Isabel

Hvala *Vaki* i* Ina33,* mislim da je najpametniije da odem na UZV i vidim stanje pa se dogovorim s dr. Neću raditi ništa ishitreno, ako može odmah onda idemo, a ako je pametnije pričekati koji ciklus onda budemo svakako.

----------


## aska

I ja sam u pripremama za FET i bas mi je receno ovo sto je Ina33 rekla.Doktor je rekao da zeli postici idealne uvjete.Moram izvaditi hormone stitnjace i spolne te s nalazima njemu na kontrolni uzv(imam i cistu) i onda cemo se dogovoriti kad cemo u FET i da li ce ici prirodni ili s estrofemom.A imam 38 godina,i bas se osjecam da moram gas-gas..ali s obzirom na 3 kiretaze prije 2 mjeseca pricekat cu da budu idealni uvjeti.Ocekujem kroz 2 mjeseca krenuti u postupak ako sve bude kako treba.

----------


## Isabel

*Aska*, kužim sve. 
3 kiretaže u 2 mjeseca  :Sad: ?? 
Ajooj, žao mi je.

----------


## aska

Ma ne,3 kiretaze prije 2 mjeseca..bile su 3 u 12 dana.Prva menstruacija dosla kao i uvijek na 29 dana,ova malo kaska,kasni 4 dana.To mi se nije desilo skoro pa nikad,ali shvacam da se sve sad poremetilo.Doktor mi rekao da koristim u pripremi Inofolic.Narucila sam ga,pa sad cekam.Nemam PCOS,ali regulira hormone.

----------


## Isabel

Bok cure,

Danas sam unatoč Duphastoneu dobila M pa prestajem s njima. Čula sam se s dr. koji je rekao da krenem s 2dc 2x2 Estrofema 2mg. Jel ako uobičajeno da se pije *2x2*?? Prvi put sad pijem Estrofem pa ne znam  :Embarassed: .
UZV mi je 7-8 dc pa ako bude sve okej idemo na FET  :Very Happy:

----------


## nicky_111

Pila sam prvo 3x1 od 2mg od drugog dana ciklusa, a od devetog dana zbog tanjeg endometrija 2,1,2 tablete (tj 4mg 2 mg 4 mg) i tako skroz do 11tt. Transfer je bio 19-ti dan. Na kraju mi je endometrij na dan transfera bio 8.5mm.

Prirodni ciklus prije toga smo odustali zbog tankog endometrija pa je zato išao estrofem u toj dozi a rekli su mi da se endometrij do transfera nije zadebljao da bi u idučem ciklusu krenuli sa 2,1,2 kombinacijom od drugog dana.

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure... malo citam vas i imam pitanje. U 12 mjesecu sam bila na dog.u veze Fet koji ce biti sada u prvom mjesecu. Ali mi dr.rekla zvati 1dc a 3dc gore doci u bolnicu na uzv i po estrofem...onda bi valjda trebala poceti piti od 3dc...a sve kaj citam u veze Fet i vidim da vecina pocni piti estrofem 2dc pa mi sada to uopce ne jasno.... hvala na odg.prvi put idem u Fet

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav cure... malo citam vas i imam pitanje. U 12 mjesecu sam bila na dog.u veze Fet koji ce biti sada u prvom mjesecu. Ali mi dr.rekla zvati 1dc a 3dc gore doci u bolnicu na uzv i po estrofem...onda bi valjda trebala poceti piti od 3dc...a sve kaj citam u veze Fet i vidim da vecina pocni piti estrofem 2dc pa mi sada to uopce ne jasno.... hvala na odg.prvi put idem u Fet


Ma nema veze ja sam pila od 3dan.sretno

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Hvala, draga!!!!

----------


## Isabel

*Ljube*, ja isto mislim da nema veze tj. da neki dr. daju od 1.dc, neki od 2.c neki od 3.dc. Bitno je da kreneš na početku ciklusa i onda se stigne zadebljati endometrij do sredine.

Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Hvala vam cure!!!!

----------


## pirica

Znam da se dan transfera u fet u odredjuje po debljini endometrija, meni je u petak 10dc bio 9.5 i et (ako morula preživi odmrzavanje) ce bit u srijedu 15dc. E sad ono sto mene muci je prirodna ovulacija, meni se cini da ce meni za koji dan biti ovulacija zasto dr uopce jajnike nije pogledala ako se sprema prirodna ovulacija kako endometrij moze biti spreman ranije...

----------


## Rominka

Pirice, idete u FET u prirodnom ciklusu, a ona ti ne prati ovulaciju?  Mozda ti samo nije spomenula, mozda je zaboravila. Jer, nije joj endometrij sad toliko bitan koliko ovulacija.

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, idete u FET u prirodnom ciklusu, a ona ti ne prati ovulaciju?  Mozda ti samo nije spomenula, mozda je zaboravila. Jer, nije joj endometrij sad toliko bitan koliko ovulacija.


S estrofemom i decortinom

----------


## Rominka

> S estrofemom i decortinom


Nisi onda u prirodnom ciklusu, odnosno ovulacija ti nije bitna. Prati se endometrij i uskladjuje se s embrijima.

----------


## andream

Meni je kod (uspješnog) FETa dr A punktirao postojeći folikul (sjećam se bila je subota) i tek onda smo idući tjedan, peti dan čini mi se, radili vraćanje zametaka. Upravo zbog toga jer nije bio siguran kad će "puknuti" i kad će ovulacija, a od punktiranja je krenuo računati kao nulti dan.
Sjećam se da sam ga još žicala da ga ne baca nego napravi oplodnju, ali nije htio.
Isto sam uzimala estrofem, decortin ne.

----------


## ljube555

Onda ni ja ne kuzim to sve. Od 3dc na estrofemu sam 3×1 ...10dc uzv i krenula sam sa utroges.3×1 +estrofem... na 10dc dr.gledala samo endometr.koji bio 10,4 i 15dc imala sam fet... nakon feta estrof.ista doza a utrogestan 3×2 ... sa tim kaj pijem folacin od pocetka.... za folik.uopce ne bilo ni govora!!!

----------


## pirica

> Meni je kod (uspješnog) FETa dr A punktirao postojeći folikul (sjećam se bila je subota) i tek onda smo idući tjedan, peti dan čini mi se, radili vraćanje zametaka. Upravo zbog toga jer nije bio siguran kad će "puknuti" i kad će ovulacija, a od punktiranja je krenuo računati kao nulti dan.
> Sjećam se da sam ga još žicala da ga ne baca nego napravi oplodnju, ali nije htio.
> Isto sam uzimala estrofem, decortin ne.


da znam da je dr A tako radio zato sam sad u čudu

----------


## andream

Očito su u pitanju različiti protokoli. Kao što u VV daju one injekcije par dana nakon transfera, dok u Vg to nikada ne daju.
Po meni je laički gledano bitno gledali i folikule i znati prema njima koji je točno nulti dan. Dr A je upravo tako nekako i sam rekao kad je radio punkciju.

----------


## pirica

> Očito su u pitanju različiti protokoli. Kao što u VV daju one injekcije par dana nakon transfera, dok u Vg to nikada ne daju.
> Po meni je laički gledano bitno gledali i folikule i znati prema njima koji je točno nulti dan. Dr A je upravo tako nekako i sam rekao kad je radio punkciju.


a to je i meni logično ali...

----------


## ljube555

Pirica, sretno sutra!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pirica

ako prezivi odmrzavanje ja zadovoljna

----------


## ljube555

Vjerujem da bude... tako sam i ja mislila ali vidis da prezivelo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

*Pirice*, i ti si u postupku :Very Happy: ! Sretno draga  :Heart: !

Moj endometrij nije za neku pohvalu. Jako sporo raste i teško se deblja. Jučer na 18dc je bio 8.0-8.2, još je uvijek trolinijski pa je rekao ajd jedva da je sustigao 8mm koji je minimum za FET. Krećem sa Utrićima, Decortinom, Crinoneom i Andolom u četvrtak a u pon bi trebao biti transfer, samo da nam blastica preživi i ako endić bude kakav je sad. 

Sve je nekako nategnuto i na jedvite jade, kad čitam vaše 10-11mm endića sam  :Undecided:  jer to mogu samo sanjati... Al u nadi je spas, uspjelo je i sa tanjm endićima, nema pravila tako da think positive  :Wink:  :Smile: !

Stetno curke!!

----------


## ljube555

> *Pirice*, i ti si u postupku! Sretno draga [emoji813]!
> 
> Moj endometrij nije za neku pohvalu. Jako sporo raste i teško se deblja. Jučer na 18dc je bio 8.0-8.2, još je uvijek trolinijski pa je rekao ajd jedva da je sustigao 8mm koji je minimum za FET. Krećem sa Utrićima, Decortinom, Crinoneom i Andolom u četvrtak a u pon bi trebao biti transfer, samo da nam blastica preživi i ako endić bude kakav je sad. 
> 
> Sve je nekako nategnuto i na jedvite jade, kad čitam vaše 10-11mm endića sam  jer to mogu samo sanjati... Al u nadi je spas, uspjelo je i sa tanjm endićima, nema pravila tako da think positive !
> 
> Stetno curke!!


Sretno!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pirica

Isabel to mi je zadnji ostalo jos iz postupka 2014.
A do et ce ti se zadebljat jos endo

----------


## Šarlota

Pozdrav cure!
Nakon uspješnog IVFa išli bi staviti naše smrznute blastice. Imamo dva puta dva. 4 blastociste na dva nosaca. 
Da li znaci 'u prirodnom' ciklisu da mogu proci bez ikakvih pikanja i samo staviti na pravi datum? 
Ako se moram opet pikati, koliko dugo? 
Ima li neetko iskustva sa stavljanjem dvije smrznute blastociste? 
Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## Vaki

Ne daješ si stimulaciju jer ti nije potrebna (dakle nema pikanja). Već imaš embrije i to kvalitetne. Sad ovisi hoćeš li uzimati estrofeme kako bi zadebljala endometrij ili će ti samo pratiti ovulaci.ju... Ja sam u prvom FET-u dobila 3 injekcije za "zaustavljanje rada jajnika", a u drugom ništa. Najčešće se dobivaju estrofemi jer im je tako lakše, tada im nije bitna ovulacija..

----------


## Rominka

Idemo u novi FET. Nadali smo se u prirodnom ciklusu no nista od toga. Imam kasne ovulacije, otprilike 19 dan pa bi transfer bio tek 23...uglavnom, odradila sam histeroskopiju i idemo s estrofemom 3x2, decortin 1x5 i clexane. I nadamo se naboljem  :Smile:

----------


## Gita 10

> Idemo u novi FET. Nadali smo se u prirodnom ciklusu no nista od toga. Imam kasne ovulacije, otprilike 19 dan pa bi transfer bio tek 23...uglavnom, odradila sam histeroskopiju i idemo s estrofemom 3x2, decortin 1x5 i clexane. I nadamo se naboljem


Rominka sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Naravno da se nadate najboljem, tako će i biti. Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Rominka  :fige:

----------


## Rominka

Ginger <3 prije ce se zid srusit nego mi posustat. Svaki neuspjeh je korak blize uspjehu! Mora to biti tako.

Hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Rominka*  :Klap: !,  Držim fige :fige:  da bude dobitni!

----------


## miuta821

Rominka sretno! [emoji173]️ 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

I ja krecem u novi FET. Danas 2dc. Decapeptyli i Estrofem.

----------


## Rominka

Sad si nesto racunam i vidim da mi 19ti dan pada na ned. Koliko sam skuzila transfer bude izmedju 17-19 dana. Koliko mi moze stvarati problem ta ned? Kakve su sanse ako bi transfer bio dan ranije?

----------


## Rominka

> I ja krecem u novi FET. Danas 2dc. Decapeptyli i Estrofem.


povedi nas  :Trči:

----------


## Ribica88

Cure sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## Helenka

2 dpt... dani traju kao vijecnost

----------


## katka22

Curke, molim iskustva sa sličnim situacijama. Odmah u prvom ciklusu nakon stimuliranog koji je odgođen zbog blagog hipera bio je plan obaviti FET. Krenuli sa folikulometrijom u skroz prirodnom ciklusu, detektirali i vodeći folikul koji je u subotu na 10. dc bio 17 mm, endo 6 mm. Jučer, na 12.dc folikul nestao, a endo se smanjio na 4mm. FET otkazan za ovaj mjesec. Što se tu desilo tako rano? Inače su mi ovulacije nakon 14. dc. Je li moguće da je bio čak anovulatorni ciklus? Kako se uopće endo stanji tako naglo tako rano u ciklusu? Inače mi je endo uvijek savršen i nikad nemamo s njim problema. Moim vas iskustva..

----------


## katka22

> 2 dpt... dani traju kao vijecnost


Draga Helenka, nadam se da je ET bio uspješan i da do sada već imaš barem pozitivan test!

----------


## darmar

Drage moje rode,nisam pisala jedan period ali redovno sam pratila sta se desava na forumu...sada zelim, samo, dati vjetar u leda cekalicama FET-a. Ja sam 5.7. rodila prelijepu princezu iz FET-a u Mb. Sretno svima~~~~~~

----------


## Vaki

Čestitam! Pusa princezici...

----------


## LaraLana

Darmar cestitam!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam Darmar!
I mi danas obavili FET 2 blastice..
Ovog puta vjerujem u uspjeh!

----------


## darmar

Hvala vam,nasoj sreci nema kraja ... Milasova sretno,~~~~~

----------


## Mardu

Drage cure, sljedeći mjesec planiramo ići na FET (1.put). Imamo zamrznuta 4 osmostanična embrija pa me zanima postoji li mogućnost da se ti embriji kad se odmrznu puste da dođu do faze blastice?

----------


## Vaki

Mislim da im to i nije praksa. Kažu da im je bolje kod tebe, na toplom.

----------


## Mardu

Hvala na odgovoru. Čitala sam da su bolje šanse ako vrate blastice pa bi ih zato možda probali pustiti. Ne znam, pitat ćemo doktora pa ćemo vidjeti što on kaže.

----------


## Vaki

Moj sin je trodnevna mrva. Embrij će ti se prije razviti u buši, nego u laboratoriju. Popričajte s doktorom, ali ja bih da mi odmah vrate mrvicu.

----------


## Mardu

I ja sam tako mislila i tako smo bili odlučili, sve dok nisam počela čitati po internetu različita mišljenja i komentare....i sad više nisam sigurna...bilo bi bolje da nisam ništa čitala ni proučavala...

----------


## željkica

> Drage cure, sljedeći mjesec planiramo ići na FET (1.put). Imamo zamrznuta 4 osmostanična embrija pa me zanima postoji li mogućnost da se ti embriji kad se odmrznu puste da dođu do faze blastice?


Ja sam imala u 6 postupaka uvijek savršene blastociste pa ništa bilo je neuspješno, zadnji uspješni postupak je bio 3 dan isto osmoszanični embrij i evo ga kraj mene guguće!

----------


## Mardu

> Ja sam imala u 6 postupaka uvijek savršene blastociste pa ništa bilo je neuspješno, zadnji uspješni postupak je bio 3 dan isto osmoszanični embrij i evo ga kraj mene guguće!


Željkica, divno, nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro imati tako lijep završetak! Odmah se bolje osjecam...

----------


## kriistiina

Bok cure!
Isla sam na FET prosli mjesec, davala sam si Decapeptyl od 3-10dana (7dana) i estrofem 2x2 no na kraju - umjesto transfera - dobila M na dan kao ovulacije
Dr kaze da ocito tako reagiram na Decapeptyle pa sad cekam M i krecemo ponovno.... nadam se da cu do srijede dobiti pa da krenemo  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Mardu sigurno vec odgovor znas al kazu da moraju vratit taj dan kad su ih i smrznuli..

----------


## Mardu

> Bok cure!
> Isla sam na FET prosli mjesec, davala sam si Decapeptyl od 3-10dana (7dana) i estrofem 2x2 no na kraju - umjesto transfera - dobila M na dan kao ovulacije
> Dr kaze da ocito tako reagiram na Decapeptyle pa sad cekam M i krecemo ponovno.... nadam se da cu do srijede dobiti pa da krenemo


Kriistiina, zar se moze to od decapeptyla dogoditi? Baš mi je žao....ja idem na fet za otprilike tjedan dana,tj. idem na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## kriistiina

Taman cu tako nesto i ja krenit na folikulometriju
pa rekao je dr da sam vjerojatno “alergicna” na taj lijek, inace mi je dobitni bio 5 ICSI, i u zadnjem nismo upotrebljavali decapeptyl 
Prije toga uvijek taj lijek i nijednom nije uspjelo odnosno prokrvarila sam prije bete bez obzira na utrice... 
skupa onda krecemo  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Mardu jesi radila biopsiju endometrija??

----------


## Mardu

> Taman cu tako nesto i ja krenit na folikulometriju
> pa rekao je dr da sam vjerojatno “alergicna” na taj lijek, inace mi je dobitni bio 5 ICSI, i u zadnjem nismo upotrebljavali decapeptyl 
> Prije toga uvijek taj lijek i nijednom nije uspjelo odnosno prokrvarila sam prije bete bez obzira na utrice... 
> skupa onda krecemo


Super, nadam se da će nam biti uspješno!  :Smile:  Meni je ovo 1. fet pa ne znam točno što očekivati. Naravno, čitala sam na forumu dosta o postupku, ali tek kad krenem vidjet ću što i kako. Rekao mi je doktor da dođem 10. dan ciklusa na prvu folikulometriju pa onda pretpostavljam da cemo probati u prirodnom ciklusu ili nije kasno tada da pocnem s nekom terapijom?!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu jesi radila biopsiju endometrija??


Trebala sam ići i vec sam sve bila dogovorila, ali nažalost nešto mi je iskrsnulo i nisam pošla. Tako da ovaj put ništa od toga  :Sad:

----------


## kriistiina

Pa ja idem 3dc, tak mi je rekao. I zadnji sam put dosla 3... vidjet cemo sve

----------


## željkica

> Trebala sam ići i vec sam sve bila dogovorila, ali nažalost nešto mi je iskrsnulo i nisam pošla. Tako da ovaj put ništa od toga


Ajoj zao mi, nadam se da ćeš uskoro ić i da će se čekanje isplatiti.

----------


## kriistiina

Meni kasni 3 dana ..... kad ju bas s nestrpljenjem ocekujes - nje nema

----------


## Mardu

> Meni kasni 3 dana ..... kad ju bas s nestrpljenjem ocekujes - nje nema


I meni je nakon postupka kasnila 2,3 dana,mislim da je to normalno. Meni su rekli da bi unutar 7 dana od postupka trebala doci,a ako ne dode da im se javim.

----------


## kriistiina

Al postupka nije ni bilo, prokrvarila sam onda 13 dan. I imala normalno O, bila slucajno tada kod svoje na papa testu i briseve radila pa mi je rekla da se bacimo na posao  :Smile:  i nema je ... 
iskreno - trudnoca s nasom dijagnozom je prakticki nemoguca, al sad me zivcira sto kasni
Inace u postupku procurim 14 dan od punkcije bez obzira na utriće

----------


## Libra

kriistiina napravi ti ipak test....cuda se dogadjaju!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Hocu ako ne dobijem do petka! Ujutro prije posla kupim, napravim i javim  :Smile: 

Iako mi je dosta za cijeli zivot negativnih testova

----------


## Mardu

> Hocu ako ne dobijem do petka! Ujutro prije posla kupim, napravim i javim 
> 
> Iako mi je dosta za cijeli zivot negativnih testova


Držim fige za veeeliki plus!  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

nikad se nemoj prestati nadati.ja sam nakon 4 postupka i 5 transfera ostala trudna(fet)iako je embrij ocjenjen kao loše kvalitet.evo 2 godine nakon toga prirodno sam trudna,nemam pojma kako budući da nam je sgram bio užasan.sad sam u 24.tj.predali smo bili i papire za posvajanje jer smo naamjeravali odustati ali čuda su moguča.ja sam živi primjer toga

----------


## kriistiina

Antonija ❤️❤️❤️
I mi smo predali papire za posvojenje i onda smo, nakon 3 godine stanke, odlucili otici na jos jedan postupak koji je bio dobitni. Imam sina od 3 godine!

Danas bila kod svoje ginekologice i kaze ona meni da mi nece reci nista nek zovem dr L i neka mu posaljem te papirice od UZV-a
Dobila duphoatone 3x1 7 dana 
Prije dobitnog postupka isto sam pila te tbl pa se nadam da je ovaj FET dobitni

----------


## ljube555

> nikad se nemoj prestati nadati.ja sam nakon 4 postupka i 5 transfera ostala trudna(fet)iako je embrij ocjenjen kao loše kvalitet.evo 2 godine nakon toga prirodno sam trudna,nemam pojma kako budući da nam je sgram bio užasan.sad sam u 24.tj.predali smo bili i papire za posvajanje jer smo naamjeravali odustati ali čuda su moguča.ja sam živi primjer toga


Cestitam od srca!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kriistiina

U ponedjeljak krecemo ❤️❤️❤️ - folikulometrija

Mardu jesi ti danas?

----------


## Mardu

> U ponedjeljak krecemo ❤️❤️❤️ - folikulometrija
> 
> Mardu jesi ti danas?


Baš sam jučer dogovorila 1. folikulometriju za srijedu,to će mi biti 13. dan ciklusa. Prvo su mi bili rekli da cu trebati doci 10. dan,ali onda su prebacili za 13. Jedva cekam da vise krenem,izluduje me ovo cekanje. :/ Super što ćemo se pratiti u par dana :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Daaa, i zajedno ostat trudne ❤️ 
Nema da nema  :Wink:

----------


## Mardu

> Daaa, i zajedno ostat trudne ❤️ 
> Nema da nema


Mora tako biti, na drugo ne pristajemo!  :Wink:

----------


## kriistiina

Bila jucer, idemo prirodno. Bez ikakvih lijekova.... 
opet pregled u ponedjeljak

----------


## Mardu

> Bila jucer, idemo prirodno. Bez ikakvih lijekova.... 
> opet pregled u ponedjeljak


Evo i ja danas bila na pregledu i transfer cemo raditi u ponedjeljak ili utorak, zavisi što će sutra lh trakica pokazati.

----------


## kriistiina

Jel ima netko da mi objasni kak to ide u prirodnom? Jel mjerim lh trakicama ili idem svaki dan na uzv? Nisam pitala, idem u ponedjeljak
Mardu sretno ❤️

----------


## Mardu

> Jel ima netko da mi objasni kak to ide u prirodnom? Jel mjerim lh trakicama ili idem svaki dan na uzv? Nisam pitala, idem u ponedjeljak
> Mardu sretno ❤️


Ja sam bila jucer prvi put na folikulometriji,ali meni je to bio 13.dc i danas moram napraviti test s lh trakicama. Ako bude pozitivan, onda ne davam stopericu, a ako bude negativan davam. Nakon toga pocinjem s utrogestanom i u pon ili uto idem na transfer. Pretpostavljam da ce i tebi tako biti. Sretno <3

----------


## kriistiina

Ma nisam nikad kupovala ni pravila te trakice pa nemam pojma

----------


## Mardu

> Ma nisam nikad kupovala ni pravila te trakice pa nemam pojma


Ma nema ti tu nikakve filozofije, samo čitaj uputstva na pakiranju,a i vjerujem da ce ti doktor sve objasniti.

----------


## kriistiina

Mardu kad ti je transfer??

Ja sam danas bila i sad opet idem i srijedu i petak, a sutra i cetvrtak kod svoje ginekologice gledam jel ovulacija
Danas 10dc, endo 10mm

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu kad ti je transfer??
> Ja sam danas bila i sad opet idem i srijedu i petak, a sutra i cetvrtak kod svoje ginekologice gledam jel ovulacija
> Danas 10dc, endo 10mm


Onda bi ti transfer mogao biti u sljedeci ponedjeljak?! Ja sutra imam transfer i jedva cekam da onda pocne brojanje do bete  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Joj Mardu sretno ti sutra!
Ne znamo jos kad ce bit transfer, jos mi nije O, e sad .... po mom trebala bi bit cetvrtaj ili petak, ali tko zna?!  :Smile: 
Sretno sretno sretno!!!!! Odbrojavamo polako

----------


## Mardu

> Joj Mardu sretno ti sutra!
> Ne znamo jos kad ce bit transfer, jos mi nije O, e sad .... po mom trebala bi bit cetvrtaj ili petak, ali tko zna?! 
> Sretno sretno sretno!!!!! Odbrojavamo polako


Hvala!  :Smile:  Nadam se samo da će sve sutra dobro proći... ako ti bude krajem tjedna, onda ce pocetkom sljedeceg biti transfer. Lijepo se pratimo!  :Wink:

----------


## kriistiina

Prijavljujem transfer u ponedjeljak,  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Prijavljujem transfer u ponedjeljak,


Odlično, onda još malo i brojimo zajedno  :Wink:

----------


## kriistiina

Mardu jesi dobila boostere poslije transfera? Ja sam odmah dobila Brevactid, jucer Decapeptyl i u subotu opet Brevactid

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu jesi dobila boostere poslije transfera? Ja sam odmah dobila Brevactid, jucer Decapeptyl i u subotu opet Brevactid


Jesam, i na dan transfera i 6 dana nakon (nedjelja). Kako si ti? Je li transfer prosao dobro?

----------


## lostintranslation

Pozdrav cure, ja sam odradila fet u Poljaka u Splitu u Subotu. Sad sam u fazi cekanja .... Imam vec jednoMPO dijete od skoro 9 god takodjer iz Cita Fet(2 i 4 stanicni embrij) .... i uspjeh
Sada cekam hoce se ove blastice primit ili ne ... 3 transfer po redu iz ovo novog IVFciklusa ...

----------


## Mardu

> Pozdrav cure, ja sam odradila fet u Poljaka u Splitu u Subotu. Sad sam u fazi cekanja .... Imam vec jednoMPO dijete od skoro 9 god takodjer iz Cita Fet(2 i 4 stanicni embrij) .... i uspjeh
> Sada cekam hoce se ove blastice primit ili ne ... 3 transfer po redu iz ovo novog IVFciklusa ...


Pozdrav, nadam se da će biti uspješno!  :Smile:  imaš temu: nakon transfera pa tamo možeš pisati o ovim danima do bete...

----------


## Munkica

Bila sam jucer na punkciji (14 jajnih stanica) i zbog visokog progesterona su rekli da ne zele raditi transfer nego svi embriji idu na smrzavanje. Dr ce me nazvati u utorak da javi koliko ima embrija i koji je plan, a do tada me zanima zna li netko koliko treba proci do fet-a? Moze li vec u iducem ciklusu? Samo sam znatizeljna  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Bila sam jucer na punkciji (14 jajnih stanica) i zbog visokog progesterona su rekli da ne zele raditi transfer nego svi embriji idu na smrzavanje. Dr ce me nazvati u utorak da javi koliko ima embrija i koji je plan, a do tada me zanima zna li netko koliko treba proci do fet-a? Moze li vec u iducem ciklusu? Samo sam znatizeljna


Moze se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Fighterica

Pozz cure . Nezz jesam li zabrijala ali kao da ova tema nije bas aktivna.  Kakva su vam iskustva sa FET postupkom . Ovo nam je drugi FET sad cekamo, nadamo se. Prvi je bio u prirodnom ciklusu,ovaj pod estrofemom pa evo cekamo i nadamo se mada neznam zasto ali sam malo skepticna prema FET u

----------


## Vaki

Nemoj biti skeptična, puno je trudnoća iz FET-a. Mnogim ženama više odgovara kad se tijelo malo oporavi od stimulacije pa ostvare trudnoću baš sa smrzličima. Sretno!

----------


## željkica

Fighterica i ja sam bila skeptična prema Fetu, neznam ni sama zasto. Ima puno uspješnih trudnoća i ja sam među njima, moj maleni smrzlić ima godinu ipo i evo spava, tako da vjeruj i sretno!

----------


## Fighterica

Zeljkice hvala na podrsci. Bas mi je drago da mi se javio netko sa osobnim iskustvom FET a koje je urodilo plodom . Mislim evo znat cemo za koji dan, nadam se da ce i moj FET uroditi plodom i dokazat mi da sam bila u krivu sto se tice moje skepticnosti

----------


## Fighterica

Zeljkica vec sam poslala poruku ali nesto nije otislo. Pa da ponovim. Hvala ti na podrci drago mi je vidjet da se javio netko sa osobnim iskustvom pozitivnog FET a. I drago mi je da vam je uspjelo. Mi cemo isto ubrzo saznat nas rezultat i nadam se da ce uroditi plodom

----------


## Vrci

I moja malena je iz FET-a. Iako sam prije nje imala super blasticu, ta se nije primila, a mala smrzlicka je. Valjda tijelo bilo spremnije za transfer, tko zna

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

I mene uskoro ceka fet. Prvo sam bila malo razocarana, ali cini se da novija istrazivanja pokazuju da fet kod zena s pcos i starijima od 35. je bolji izbor jer je sansa implantacije i rodjenja zivog djeteta veca nego kod svjezeg transfera. Koga zanima vise, moze potraziti clanke na pubmed-u. Ima ih dosta.

----------


## Dugmić

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
Nova sam na forumu, i molim vas pomoć jer sa već luda ������
Znači prije 6 mjeseci smo bili prvi put u postupku, dobili 19 j.s. I od toga 4 zamrznuli i 12 u oplodnju, niti jedna oplodena. Sad smo u postupku sa te 4 j.s. od kojih je jedna preživjela održavanje i oplodena je ICSI tehnikom. Svi nalazi su nam uredni, spermiogram odlican i ne znaju zasto se nisu oplodile u prvom postupku. Kako god, bila sam na dvije kiretaze koje su mi očito stanjile endometrij ( inače je bio ok) i sada mi je na 14-ti dan bio 7,7 sti je dfoktir rekao da je ok ali za sigurnost mi je da estrofem da pijem. U srijedu bi trebao biti transfer a ja još nisam počela sa estrofemom jer sam se toliko jako uplatila kad sam isla čitati nuspojave! Da li mi je taj estrofem stvarno potreban?

----------


## Argente

Je. Smatra se da se embrij ni ne može ugnijezditi u endometrij ispod 7mm. Ali sad, dan prije, ti je pretpostavljam ionako već prekasno.
Pitaj sutra koliki ti je endić i ako je fakat ostao tako tanak, drugi put ga uzmi (ako dođe do drugog puta).
Većina lijekova u MPO može imati gadne nuspojave. Ustvari, većina lijekova uopće..

----------


## Fighterica

Nebi ti dao doktor estrofem da ti ocito nije potreban. Ja sam u ovom postupku bila na estrofemu,postupak je uspjesan a ja i dalje sam na estrofemu dok doktor ne odredi drukcije. Svi lijekovi imaju nuspojave ne samo lijekovi u mpo.

----------


## stars001

> Nebi ti dao doktor estrofem da ti ocito nije potreban. Ja sam u ovom postupku bila na estrofemu,postupak je uspjesan a ja i dalje sam na estrofemu dok doktor ne odredi drukcije. Svi lijekovi imaju nuspojave ne samo lijekovi u mpo.


Ja sam uzimala estrofem od transfera pa do 12tt

----------


## Munkica

Nakon neuspjesnog fet-a smo imali konzultacije s dr. da vidimo sto je poslo po krivu. Cini se da sam usprkos tome sto sam uzimala Utrogestan (2x200 mg) imala nizak progesteron 12 dnt kad sam vadila i betu, odnosno u periodu izmedju transfera i bete. Za sljedeci transfer me cekaju Utrogestani (3x200) plus injekcije progesterona (Inprosub) da pomognemo embriju da se ugnijezdi.
TSH mi je bio prije postupka 3,2 pa sam pitala ne bi li i njega trebalo regulirati, ali kaze dr da je prema novim smjernicama u redu razina TSH 1,5-4. To me bas jako morilo, a mozda i nekome od vas pomogne da ne razbija glavu  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Nakon neuspjesnog fet-a smo imali konzultacije s dr. da vidimo sto je poslo po krivu. Cini se da sam usprkos tome sto sam uzimala Utrogestan (2x200 mg) imala nizak progesteron 12 dnt kad sam vadila i betu, odnosno u periodu izmedju transfera i bete. Za sljedeci transfer me cekaju Utrogestani (3x200) plus injekcije progesterona (Inprosub) da pomognemo embriju da se ugnijezdi.
> TSH mi je bio prije postupka 3,2 pa sam pitala ne bi li i njega trebalo regulirati, ali kaze dr da je prema novim smjernicama u redu razina TSH 1,5-4. To me bas jako morilo, a mozda i nekome od vas pomogne da ne razbija glavu


Zanimljivo... ja sam imala oko tri ttsh i nije me dr.pustala u postupak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

U prvom postupku sam imala 2,1. To je bilo 2017. i ostala sam trudna. Sada su i moj dr i dr koja mi je obavljala punkciju rekli da je do 4 ok. Vjerujem im jer se bolnica izmedju ostalog bavi i znanstvenim istrazivanjima, vrlo su up to date i zovu ih bolnica za 5. pokusaj. Zdravstveno pokriva 5 pokusaja po djetetu pa nakon neuspjesnih postupaka u drugim bolnicama svi dolaze k njima po zadnju sansu. 
Bas cu malo pregledati pub med na tu temu.

----------


## Marija01

Pozdrav, u postupku sam FET, pa me zanima koji dan ciklusa su vam vraceni embriji? Kod mene je u planu 20.dc.. u pitanju je fet uz decapeptyl i estrofem.. cini mi se to dosta kasno.. 15 dc mi je endometrij bio 9,7mm al dr rekla da jos cekamo..

----------


## Vrci

Meni je vraćen 16dc. Nisam imala ovulaciju, išli smo s estrofemom od 1dc, 12 dc počela sa utrogestanom

----------


## milasova8

Meni su vraceni 21 dc..
16dc bila prirodno ovulacija, pa 5ti dan vracene dvije blastice..
Ne mogu se sjetiti koliki je bio endo,.ali FET je bio uspjesan

----------


## Argente

Kod mene na 21dc, ali u prirodnom ciklusu.
Evo ustvari identično ovako kao kod milasove.

----------


## Marija01

Hvala na info Vrci. Tu se radilo o blasticama? Jel znas koje debljine ti je bio endometrij? Kod mene se radi o 2dnevnim embrijima, iz razloga sto je isla ljeta pauza MPO odjela i nisu ih stigli ostaviti do 5og dana.. imam ukupno 5 embrija ali mi se sada 20 dc cini prekasno za fet ..

----------


## Marija01

I inace imam prirodno ovulacije, 30 godina i operirala sam endometriozu, pa su mozda zbog nje isli sa decapeptylom

----------


## Vrci

Uf, bilo je to prije 3 godine,ne sjecam se.
Ali isli smo s blasticama na raniji transfer jer sam radi pcos uvijek imala duge cikluse i kasne transfere i nista. Pa da probamo ranije uhvatiti za implantaciju, i uspjelo

----------


## Marija01

Hvala cure.. upravo sam isla kupiti sok od cikle i ananas pa mozda jos malo pridonesu endometriju..

----------


## Marija01

Imamo jos samo pitanje,jeste mirovale nakon FETa il ste sve normalno radile?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam malo usporila. Rekla mi dr da ne radim teze poslove (tipa tegljenje usisavaca i sl). A i nakon silnih minusa nisam htjela da ne uspije radi mene. Malo setanja, malo lezanja...

----------


## Argente

Ja nisam, ali ni inače nisam pretjerano aktivna pa..  :lool:

----------


## Rominka

Dvije blastice vracene 20dc, bez prethodnih priprema. 7 dc uveli estrofem, endo je bio, cini mi se, 12. Vratila se treci dan na posao, ali uz malo vise paznje sto se tice dizanja tereta. Ocekivala nista jer sam ionako otisla reda radi, a danas smo 21tt.

----------


## Marija01

Mislim da meni jos odgadaju jer kao endo nije bio jos trolinijski.. sutra idem na kontrolu pa cu vidjeti.. ne znam dal se to moze promjeniti kroz par dana, da postane trolinijski, jer mislim da je debljina oko 10mm valjda ok..

----------


## holideja

Pozdrav,ne znam jel pitanje postavljam na dobroj temi.Jel znate kakva je politika Sv.Duha prema smrzavanju blastica?Ja imam dvije iz prvog IVF postupka ali tada ,jer sam bila turbo zbunjena i neinformirana oko svega (a i ostala uspjesno trudna iz prve )pa mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti pitati jesu i ih zamrznuli zajedno ili odvojeno...

----------


## holideja

Nije mi otisao cijeli post...svakako mislim s njima provjeriti (moze li se ta info dobiti telefonski?

----------


## Marija01

Pozdrav cure, meni danas odraden FET, dobila sam i dalje da pijem estrofem, decortin i utrogestan.. koja je bila vasa doza utrogestana nakon transfeta..? Meni su propisali 3×1, a vidim da dosta cura pije 3x2..

----------


## Munkica

Trebalo bi ovisiti o razini progesteron u krvi i koncentraciji progesterona u tabletama. Meni je nakon proslog fet-a pao progesteron unatoc utrogestanima (2x200 mg). Spremam se ponovo na fet iduci tjedan pa sam uz 2x200 mg dobila i injekcije progesterona od 25mg koje uzimam svaki dan. Sretno!

----------


## Marija01

Kako znate da vam pala konc progesterona? Vadili su vam krv da provjere? Ja koristima 3×100mg i to mi se cini malo, radi se o stimuliranom fetu.. al, valjda dr znaju..

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uvijek dobivala utrice 3 puta na dan po 2. Bio ivf ili fet

----------


## Munkica

Provjere ostale hormone kad vadim betu. 
Kad sam ostala trudna, stavljala sam 3x200 mg. 
Svaka od nas je drukcija. Sigurno znaju sto rade  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I da, u 7 postupaka i 2 trudnoce nikad nigdje nisam vadila progesteron

----------


## stars001

> Pozdrav,ne znam jel pitanje postavljam na dobroj temi.Jel znate kakva je politika Sv.Duha prema smrzavanju blastica?Ja imam dvije iz prvog IVF postupka ali tada ,jer sam bila turbo zbunjena i neinformirana oko svega (a i ostala uspjesno trudna iz prve )pa mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti pitati jesu i ih zamrznuli zajedno ili odvojeno...


Pise ti na papiru njihovom koliko se čega dobilo i na koji nacin je smrznuto

----------


## Marija01

Pozdrav cure, evo ja sam prosla svoj prvi fet koji nije uspio, beta nula iako su embriji imali odlicne ocjene.. zanima me ima li smisla da trazim promjenu protokola (neuspjesni je bio decapeptyl i estrofem), tipa da pokusam sljed u prirodnom ciklusu, obzirom da inace imam ovulacije? Imala sam osjecaj da je u ovome protokolu slabo napredovao endometrij...

----------


## Rominka

Marija, mozes pratititi rast endometrija u dva/tri ciklusa da potvrdis da lijepo raste. Ali, ako ti uz estrofem nije bilo bas reakcije...jesi li oralno uzimala ili vaginalno?

----------


## Marija01

Oralno,al sam uzimala i decapeptyl a citala sam da po njemu sporije napreduje

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav cure! Evo mi u postupku u Petrovoj -Tese/isci. Imamo dvije zamrznute morule. Imali mozda uspjeha trudnoce iz morula? Rekli su da ce mi obje vracat. Idem na transfer mozda za 2 mj sve ovisi o mom ciklusu koji je svakakav.

----------


## Detelina

Devojke, nadam se da ce neka moci da mi pomogne. Naime, isli smo na FET, od drugog dana ciklusa estrofem 9 dana i onda kombinacija estrofema i progesterona. E sada, zanima me u kojoj nedelji trudnoce ste prestale da uzmimate estrofem? Meni je  da na pocetku uzimam 3x2mg, onda u 6 nedelji sa smanjim na 2x2mg, u 7 nedelji 1x2mg, a od 8 nedelje da prestanem skroz sa estradiolom. Da li je neko imao takvu situaciju, dr tvrdi da je ok prestati cim se cuju otkucaji srca...ali mene hvata panika da prestanem..

----------


## Vrci

Isto tako negdje sam prestala

Koristila sam progesteron, estrofem i kortikosteroide, sve sam zavrsila do 12tt

----------


## Detelina

> Isto tako negdje sam prestala
> 
> Koristila sam progesteron, estrofem i kortikosteroide, sve sam zavrsila do 12tt


Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Detelina

Da li neko zna zbog cega tacno se daje estrofem toliko dugo? Citala sam neke radove gde ukidaju 66 dana od prvog dana poslednje menstruacije a ja sam sada 58...bas me hvata panika da li moze da ima uticaj na embriona... i sta moze da se desi ako je koncentracija estradiola u organizmu nedovoljna.

----------


## Jelena

> Da li neko zna zbog cega tacno se daje estrofem toliko dugo? Citala sam neke radove gde ukidaju 66 dana od prvog dana poslednje menstruacije a ja sam sada 58...bas me hvata panika da li moze da ima uticaj na embriona... i sta moze da se desi ako je koncentracija estradiola u organizmu nedovoljna.


Koliko znam, kao podrška endometriju, da se bolje razvije.

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav cure! Evo mi u postupku u Petrovoj -Tese/isci. Imamo dvije zamrznute morule. Imali mozda uspjeha trudnoce iz morula? Rekli su da ce mi obje vracat. Idem na transfer mozda za 2 mj sve ovisi o mom ciklusu koji je svakakav.


Naravno da ima! Konkretno znam našu forumašicu (možda se javi), koja ima predivno dijete iz mariborske morule iz FET-a, dok se prethodni lijepi embriji nisu ulovili.

----------


## ina33

Evo me! Uspilo iz zadnje zamrznute 3 morule. Blastociste nikad nisam imala, vjer su moji embriji bili razne vrste morula. Prosla sam brojne svjeze transfere i FET-ove i taj zadnji FET je bio bingo. Maribor.

----------


## Ladybird

> Evo me! Uspilo iz zadnje zamrznute 3 morule. Blastociste nikad nisam imala, vjer su moji embriji bili razne vrste morula. Prosla sam brojne svjeze transfere i FET-ove i taj zadnji FET je bio bingo. Maribor.


Wuhuuu supeeer! Znam da ne znaci da ce i meni uspjet al ima nadeee

----------


## Marija01

Drage subornice, javljam da sam jucer izvadila betu, 14 dnt, dvodnevni embrij i ona iznosi 387. Javila sam se u mpo ambulantu, medutim oni ne rade nego se moram javiti svojem soc ginekologu. Zanima me, koliko dugo nakon uspijesnog feta se koristi terapija (estrofem, progesteron i decortin)?

----------


## Rominka

Marija cestitam!
Ja sam na estrofemu i decortinu bila do kraja 12tt s time da smo od 11tt postepeno smanjivali dozu. A s progesteronom idem do kraja trudnoce.

----------


## Marija01

Hvala Rominka. 

Ma kod nas je kaos zbog korone, mpo odjel na redi, pa idem kod soc ginekologa na kontrolu. Pa cisto da cujem vasa iskustva s terapijom. Ugl nikako ne prekidati terapiju prije otkucaja srca 9.tt najranije, a progesteron duze koristiti

Sad cekam jos dr betu..danas vadila

----------


## ina33

Cestitam  :Smile: !!! Pokusaj sto manje cirkulirati i upute dobiti telefonski.

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala Rominka. 
> 
> Ma kod nas je kaos zbog korone, mpo odjel na redi, pa idem kod soc ginekologa na kontrolu. Pa cisto da cujem vasa iskustva s terapijom. Ugl nikako ne prekidati terapiju prije otkucaja srca 9.tt najranije, a progesteron duze koristiti
> 
> Sad cekam jos dr betu..danas vadila


Marija, kakva je situacija?

----------


## Snekica

Marija01 čestitam, beta je lijepa! Sretno dalje!

----------


## M M

Pozdrav,
da se i ja uključim...U 3 mjesecu je bio stimulitivan IVF...dobili smo 22 jajne stanice od kojih je bilo 10 zrelih...6 se oplodilo..vračena mi 1 nakon 3 dana ali bez uspjeha..imamo smrznute 3 slamke..Sad se sljedeći mjesec  spremamo na FET ..Poliklinika Cito.. Kad sam vadila Betu (mada sam znala da nismo uspjeli)tražila sam i vrijednost TSH koji je bio 4.70 (vrijednost se povećala vjerojatno zbog stimulacije)... Pojačali smo dozu Eutyrox i sad je 1,39..
Ima li tko da je u Cito na postupku kod doktorice Aračić?

----------


## Marija01

> Marija, kakva je situacija?


 Cure, ja tek sada vidim poruke, malo sam se iskljucila s forma.. druga beta je bila preko 1000, evo sada guramo prema 12tt, jos uvijek estrofem smanjena doza i utrogestan 3×2 koristim.. bilo je problema na pocetku, krvarenja su se javljala, pa hematom.. al nadam se da ce sve biti bolje kako trudnoca napreduje.. treba biti optimista

----------


## LittleMary

Bok cure, ima koja čekalica bete?

----------


## LittleMary

Cure, ide li tko na FET trodnevnih embrija?

----------


## Zenii

Planiram FET, ostala nam je jedna lijepa blastocista i planiram što prije po nju. E sad, negdje sam pročitala da se na FET može tek 6 mjeseci po prestanku dojenja. Mi smo prestali prije mjesec dana, dobila sam dvije uredne menstruacije. Mislila sam na FET kroz 2 do 3 mjeseca. Ima netko iskustva?

----------


## sladja01

Ne znam gdje bih pitala pa ću tu s obzirom da koliko toliko ima veze za fet-om. Naime, iza predzadnjeg postupka sam nakon mjesec pauze trebala krenuti u novi postupak ali imala sam cistu pa sam pila duphastone od 13.dana ciklusa 10 dana i kada sam dobila mengu išla sam u postupak....s obzirom da ni taj postupak nije uspio a imam smrzlica i sada mjesec pauze pa bi išla u fet, mislila sam na svoju ruku u ovom ciklusu opet piti 10 dana duphastone čisto preventivno da se ne bi opet neka cista zalomila...a i bar ću znati kada ću dobiti mengu zbog slanja trijažnih upitnika 2 tjedna prije nego idem na pregled...šta mislite jel mi te tablete mogu nešto poremetiti sljedeći ciklus u kojem bi bio fet ili bi sve trebalo biti ok?

----------


## Inesz

Sladja, nemoj nista na svoju ruku.

----------


## bulj

Ne na svoju ruku,al ja sam na VV dobivala duphastone zbog nepravilnih i cesto jako dugih ciklusa. I slazem se s tobom,odgovaralo mi je da na neki nacin imam kontrolu u timingu.

----------


## KajTeBriga

sladjo, i meni dr. jukić iz istog razloga propisala, 'plešu' ciklusi od 26-32 dana, a s ovim je rekla, naštima se ko vurica i nakon prestanka terapije stiže za dva dana... ali ipak probaj nazvati i pitati

----------


## sladja01

Hvala sa savjetima, ne znam ni sama na kraju sta bi, a nekako mi se ne zove, jel imate mozda neki mail od Jukic ili Planinic?

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Hvala sa savjetima, ne znam ni sama na kraju sta bi, a nekako mi se ne zove, jel imate mozda neki mail od Jukic ili Planinic?


doroteja.pavan.jukic@kb-merkur.hr
Javi što si riješila  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav! Ima li aktivnih cekalica za FET? Ja evo cekam da krene ciklus pa idem. Imamo 2 * 3dnevni oba 6 stanicni , zaledeni zajedno. Sad me hvata panika sto ako ne prezive odledivanje

----------


## Jelena

Embriji u pravilu preživljavaju odmrzavanje. Samo je kod neoplođenih jajnih stanica problem odmrzavanja. Sretno s implantacijom za početak  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala Jelena

----------

